# What did you have for dinner?



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 20, 2016)

What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 20, 2016)

One Fillet mignon,two N.Y strips and one Flank steak.
Playing with the Sous Vide today......


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff



Tamales that my new neighbor brought over (they're from Mexico), a slab of fish, steamed spinach and a potato.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff



Ewww.

I wouldn't put marshmallows on penne pasta. I'd go with peanut butter, mustard and ice cream.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 20, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> One Fillet mignon,two N.Y strips and one Flank steak.
> Playing with the Sous Vide today......



You're really liking that Sous Vide huh?

My culinary habits perhaps a bit strange for a while....I have strong craving for soap and sand, not that I'll eat  this I just want to sniff them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 20, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff
> ...



I would eat Dijon mustard and black pepper on Vanilla ice cream, this situation with Kid A, not with Kid B though.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 20, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff
> ...



What's that special Mexican fish called? It has shall I say, acquired taste, not everyone likes it, I had it once in Texas and I didn't like it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 20, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff




Describe the word "dinner" ? 

Most southerners call lunch, dinner in that case I ate at bojangles after church 

Supper I had two Turkey pot pies and three Ice cream sandwichs


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 20, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > One Fillet mignon,two N.Y strips and one Flank steak.
> ...



 I laugh because I have no idea wha you said.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 20, 2016)

Lunch is say between Midday and 2pm time, dinner is in the evening.

The ice cream sandwiches, on white bread?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 20, 2016)

Lunch is say between Midday and 2pm time, dinner is in the evening.

The ice cream sandwiches, on white bread?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 20, 2016)

Lunch is say between Midday and 2pm time, dinner is in the evening.

The ice cream sandwiches, on white bread?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 20, 2016)

If you read my thread titled Kid A and Kid B, then everything should make sense.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I have no idea.  Don't think I've ever had fish in a Mexican meal.  Only shrimp.

Matter of fact I'd never had a tamal before these. 

The only "special" fish I can think of is a Korean dish called "dog penis".
I'm not even making that up.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 20, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff


I usually do the cooking but today my wife made stuffed bell peppers. She knows I love those.

Awesome!


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork (Mar 21, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff



KFC fried chicken.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




"Dog penis" OMG no say it ain't so


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



It's true.

​

Not for the squeamish...
​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



OMG! You are EVIL for posting this


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 21, 2016)

Last night I smoked a rack of ribs. Tonight? idk. I forgot to get the crockpot ready for a roast :/
Might be subway lol


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I'm still trying to think what that Mexican fish is called.

Mr. Lucy got me a bag of sand today  Earlier I had chocolate ice-cream and Dill pickles together, good stuff.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 21, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I'm still trying to think what that Mexican fish is called.
> 
> *Mr. Lucy got me a bag of sand today*  Earlier I had chocolate ice-cream and Dill pickles together, good stuff.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 21, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

For dinner. My wife cooked grilled oyster and fried tilapia with tomato, onion and sriracha hot sauce. It was great.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> For dinner. My wife cooked grilled oyster and fried tilapia with tomato, onion and sriracha hot sauce. It was great.



That sounds very good.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 21, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still trying to think what that Mexican fish is called.
> ...



 I've been happily sniffing the sand.


----------



## Zander (Mar 21, 2016)

I had a homemade salad.   Roughly 16 ounces of Grilled chicken breast over chopped cucumbers and tomatoes with Bulgarian Feta Cheese.  

Than I had a banana split with hot fudge and peanuts over Vanilla Custard.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 21, 2016)

San bei ji, lotus root w/ginger, lamb skewers.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Ceviche?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 22, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No but I just remember, I've been trying to remember for 24 hours, so this is great relief....it's Tilapia and it has a very strange taste, I usually like fish, which is why I decided to eat some in Texas....I was told beforehand by my friend that I might not like it, as it's acquired taste....so I only had small piece and disgusting, so I didn't eat the rest....and obviously to comfort myself I ordered nice ice-cream instead!

Here's picture of Tilapia....yuk


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Tilapia?  That's it??

That's the same fish I had in my first post here.  It's bland and ordinary.  Needs help from herbs and fixin's --- which your pic here looks like got well taken care of.  Yum.

Ah think yew got chew sum bayad fish out thar in Texas.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...


Looks like some bomb ass tacos to me.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 22, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Too funny, I had some left over Orange Roughy so I made Fish Tacos last night.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Are you pregnant?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



You must have missed the thread I post here in General Discussion titled "So Kid A and Kid B"....I thought you posted in that, maybe you didn't, I'm completely losing it now right? 

Here:

So Kid A and Kid B


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Actually lots of Mexican restaurants use tilapia on their fish tacos because of abundance and least expensive. 

Sautéed Tilapia Tacos with Grilled Peppers and Onion - 12 Fish Taco Recipes - Cooking Light


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



Not a fan of Tilapia...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 22, 2016)

Tonight...
Thick Cut Pork Chop...Bone in!!
Steamed Broccoli
Jasmine rice


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Are you sure that was tilapia not a sushi?


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Tonight...
> Thick Cut Pork Chop...Bone in!!
> Steamed Broccoli
> Jasmine rice



I like it but broccoli gives me gas.....


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



I can't think of a more innocuous, inoffensive fish than tilapia.  If anything it's too plain.

Hey Looooosey.... I'm gonna make my famous sauteed/steamed vegetable and rice plate I gave you the recipe for when you were preparing to feed those Scottish gluten-free guests ---- how did that all work out?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff



Nothing, it's only 4:00

I will have Chicken Enchiladas that I made last night, so just need to reheat.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Actually lots of Mexican restaurants use tilapia on their fish tacos because of abundance and least expensive.
> 
> Sautéed Tilapia Tacos with Grilled Peppers and Onion - 12 Fish Taco Recipes - Cooking Light



Yes, but a PROPER fish taco must be Dorado. (Mahi Mahi)


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually lots of Mexican restaurants use tilapia on their fish tacos because of abundance and least expensive.
> ...



Mahi mahi taste better.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Which one though?


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



People has different kind of fish preferences....... I don't like mackerel and tuna. 
Your recipe taste good to me but I do not have Scottish guest.


----------



## Dhara (Mar 22, 2016)

I had an ice cream cone for dinner.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I thought there's only one kind of (dorado) mm.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



No, I mean which one -- the Mahi or the Mahi?

I like to know if I'm getting primary or secondary.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I have no clue what you are talking about Pogo...... maybe Google might help you.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

Holy shit.  Really?  

..... Skip it.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Holy shit.  Really?
> 
> ..... Skip it.



I still don't know where you going with this Pogo. And oh shit.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Holy shit.  Really?
> 
> ..... Skip it.


You were an asshole...in a good friendly way... I laughed my as off...


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit.  Really?
> ...



Well there's a mixed message if I ever seed one.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


My answer would have been to you when I got the joke "asshole" and laughing. When you are in a bar with friends and they crack a joke on you, you say: "assholes" to your friends in a friendly way and you all laugh.... that's what I meant.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Uh ... huh.
Guess I don't hang in them kinda bars....

Must be a Noo Yawk thing.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Not necessarily a New York thing, it happens in N.C. also. I spent some time there.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 22, 2016)

Nothing. But I might have lunch! Progresso soup or some lunch meat with gluten free bread, till tomorrow. I lost my job in 2013 because of Obama's health care program. We all want to help the POOR so that the rest of us middle class can lose whatever we have to support them. YEAH. Obama and you liberals can relate to THAT.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Nnnnnnot around here it doesn't.  But it's a big and very diverse state.

I had a GF who grew up in Nork (Newark to the rest of us) and lived in NYC, and she would do that to me once in a while.  But I thought it was something she made up.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

MaryL said:


> I lost my job in 2013 because of Obama's health care program.



Way off topic but ---- how did that happen?


----------



## shadow355 (Mar 22, 2016)

Soup and a fruit cup.

                 Shadow 355


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I still don't know what the fucking message you are talking about Pogo.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...





charwin95 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...










This is what it must be like to be Kipper.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

So what is Pogo?


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I was being nice to begin with but you are being an asshole.
Why don't you just throw up and tell me what the fuck you are trying to imply Pogo.
Actually in the past I thought we were nice at each other. You surely disappointed me.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



What in the wide world of fuck are you even talking about??

Defcon brought up "asshole".  That's _his_ thing.
You've made 172 posts telling me you didn't get a lame joke.  ENOUGH ALREADY.  We moved on.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

SO WHAT IS IT POGO?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

/unsubscribed.

SMH


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Make sure you tell me LOL or something not planting a seed to piss me off. Okay we move on.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

Pogo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So this is what happens, when I make no post in this thread yesterday huh?

Pogo and Charwin 

I cannot leave you two unattended now....okay, so this  stop it, this is an order


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Actually I was caught surprised but that's okay..... will move on. hug.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 23, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> I still don't know where you going with this Pogo. And oh shit.



He was making a joke, is it Mahi, or Mahi?

Dorado and Mahi Mahi are the same fish, just the Spanish and Hawaiian names.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I like you and Pogo and all the  was very confusing to me, hey don't you think I get confused enough? 

I expect updates now on your dinner darling


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't know where you going with this Pogo. And oh shit.
> ...



What does that fish taste like?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 23, 2016)

Salad and oven baked potato wedges


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Salad and oven baked potato wedges



Good stuff, how are you today Bonzi?


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Like fish


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Salad and oven baked potato wedges
> ...



not bad... hubby is sleeping in his lazy boy.  We'll watch Criminal Minds and then likely head to bed.
how are you and Mr. Lucy?  I still have to check those sexual dysfunction sites!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



  Talapia is a very mild fish,I cant believe you didnt like it?
How was it prepared?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I like those Real Crime shows, stuff like FBI Files. Mr. Lucy is okay and I'm okay thanks....you don't have to check those sites, but you asked so I asked Mr. Lucy....you're doing okay Bonzi


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



I can't remember now, but if you and others say its mild, perhaps they prepared it with some things that made me not like it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Oh


----------



## SuperDemocrat (Mar 23, 2016)

Give me a minute to crap it out of me and I will upload a picture.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

SuperDemocrat said:


> Give me a minute to crap it out of me and I will upload a picture.



Oh no say it ain't so


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 23, 2016)

SuperDemocrat said:


> Give me a minute to crap it out of me and I will upload a picture.


 are you?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Salad and oven baked potato wedges



The dinner I have, this was mashed potatoes with butter, salt, raspberry jam, Dijon mustard and Maple syrup and Dill pickles all mixed together, good stuff.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Salad and oven baked potato wedges
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Yes you boys don't have the babies, so you don't get to eat weird dinners like we girls do


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



  It's another mild white flaky fish with fantastic texture.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



My favourite fish, or two of them, are sea bass and red snapper, I also like lobster and hake, I don't like lemon sole too much.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 23, 2016)

Relative from Portugal arrived this morning........ So I'm taking him to Pala Casino in Temecula, Ca......... Will be Buffet for dinner...... Then play black jack. Those unlimited lobsters........ I hate those creatures. LOL.......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

Getting ready to start on Garlic and Herbed Lamb with peanut potatoes and roasted green beans with crushed garlic and olive oil.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



   Like both of your fish choices,I'm okay with lobster but prefer king crab,those two foot long legs that are as thick as your wrist are just incredible!!
   And I cant say I've ever had or heard of hake.

I would have to say one of my all time favorites is stuffed whole flounder.
   We gig em in the flats and cook em up the next day.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 23, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Salad and oven baked potato wedges



Hello Bonzi......... I have not posted in your thread a while........ I will will stop by your house tonight to meet mr. Bonzi.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 23, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Come to San Diego and I will take you to unlimited lobster and crab legs........ Till you give up. Pala casino is one of them.....
I love flounders.....


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 23, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Salad and oven baked potato wedges
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yes King Crab is good, also King Shrimp....Hake:

BBC - Food - Hake recipes

Hake —


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



  So it's in the cod family.


----------



## shadow355 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hotdogs. With cheese and ketchup. 


Shadow 355


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Nothing. But I might have lunch! Progresso soup or some lunch meat with gluten free bread, till tomorrow. I lost my job in 2013 because of Obama's health care program. We all want to help the POOR so that the rest of us middle class can lose whatever we have to support them. YEAH. Obama and you liberals can relate to THAT.



I haven't heard of Progresso soup.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 23, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Hotdogs. With cheese and ketchup.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355


......don't forget the donuts!!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yes, but it's nicer than cod, cod is okay also, but Hake is much nicer.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing. But I might have lunch! Progresso soup or some lunch meat with gluten free bread, till tomorrow. I lost my job in 2013 because of Obama's health care program. We all want to help the POOR so that the rest of us middle class can lose whatever we have to support them. YEAH. Obama and you liberals can relate to THAT.
> ...


It is some shitty soup in a can....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > Hotdogs. With cheese and ketchup.
> ...



I like donuts, the plain ones, you know with hole in middle, the cinnamon ones and the sugared ones, I don't much like donuts with stuff in.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff


In prefer the Danish brands, excellent aftertaste.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff
> ...



These are sardines, I like sardines, also I like anchovies, although I know many people don't like anchovies.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Great for dipping in your coffee.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You know, maybe I try this, sardines dipped in coffee, sounds like something that'd be nice at this time


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



  I will say it's better than Cambells by a long shot.
But then I never eat soup,i'll only use it occasionally for a casserole base.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

The Lamb turned out fantastic!! Nice and rare with the fat on the edges just crisped.
Going to try the herb and garlic mixture on some pork loin chops.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I'm not a big fan of soup either, as you say as Campbell's is condensed, it can be used as a good thickener, but as a soup I don't do soup really.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

Going to try and implement Sous Vide into my fishing/shooting trip in the boonies this weekend.
  Going to Sous Vide three N.Y. strips tomorrow evening and sear em over a mesquite fire for dinner on Friday night with some coal cooked sweet potatoes and russets.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Going to try and implement Sous Vide into my fishing/shooting trip in the boonies this weekend.
> Going to Sous Vide three N.Y. strips tomorrow evening and sear em over a mesquite fire for dinner on Friday night with some coal cooked sweet potatoes and russets.



That sounds very lovely.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Going to try and implement Sous Vide into my fishing/shooting trip in the boonies this weekend.
> ...



  If you havent tried Sous Vide beef I strongy suggest you give it a go.
The perfect degree of doneness and flavor are just incredible!!
    Finish them in a table spoon of beef tallow to char and a melted black truffle butter douching and it's pure heaven.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 23, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If you havent tried Sous Vide beef I strongy suggest you give it a go.
> The perfect degree of doneness and flavor are just incredible!!
> Finish them in a table spoon of beef tallow to char and a melted black truffle butter douching and it's pure heaven.


Where do you get tallow from? I cannot even get fatback bacon anymore.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > If you havent tried Sous Vide beef I strongy suggest you give it a go.
> ...



  Make my own from packer briskets.
It generally takes about two days to render around three pints of tallow to a clean white color.
    And it lasts forever if you do it right.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

Oh..the key to good tallow is like BBQ. Low and slow. If you burn it it's ruined.
Then you filter the living shit out of it through at least five layers of cheesecloth ....twice.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

The packer brisket is then turned into pastrami which takes about two weeks.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Not half as confusing as it was to me  

Anyways I made my famous Mexican chili, since the other thread kept talking about it.

Damn good too.


----------



## Zander (Mar 23, 2016)

Tonight I made a London Broil -this is not usually my favorite cut of meat, mainly because it can be very tough! But a chef friend of mine told me that if I use a brine solution it would tenderize the steak and it's less than half the price of a good beef tenderloin...so I said what the hell I'll give it a try.  

I used a brine solution of water, molasses, and lots of kosher salt. I applied a generous amount of the salt directly to the steak, rubbing it on both sides. Then completely covered the steak with the water and a 1/4 cup of molasses (plus a little more salt!) I then let the meat soak in the brine for about 2 hours. Then I pat dried it with paper towels and let it stand at room temp for another hour and half. 

Meanwhile I heated up the *Himalayan Salt Stone* on the  BBQ grill- slowly raising the temperature over the course of about 1 hour until the stone was around 600F.  if you've never used one of these salt stones- you've got to!  It imparts a mild bit of sat flavor and is very easy to use. The real reason I love it though, is because it cooks the steak so evenly and with no flare ups. 

Just before cooking on the stone I coated both sides of the steak with Avocado oil- then I cooked for 4 minutes per side (it was a pretty big steak- almost 2 lbs) 

I then let it sit on the plate covered in a Foil tent for about 7-8 minutes before slicing it. 

It came out perfectly tender and medium rare.  Served with steamed broccoli, steamed white potatoes, a grilled tomato, and some baked beans. 

A protein powerhouse!! 

I had a piece of Blueberry pie with Vanilla Custard for dessert about an hour later.....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



What other thread? The Gluten Free one?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



It sounds good, maybe we try this and I think it'd be nice with some chocolate sauce on it also!


----------



## Zander (Mar 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



It sounds so good that I'm going to try it!

I'll just use a ziplock bag.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



   Crazy Ass Women !!! .......and their pregnancies.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

Zander said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



    For the chocolate sauce or the beef?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

Zander said:


> Tonight I made a London Broil -this is not usually my favorite cut of meat, mainly because it can be very tough! But a chef friend of mine told me that if I use a brine solution it would tenderize the steak and it's less than half the price of a good beef tenderloin...so I said what the hell I'll give it a try.
> 
> I used a brine solution of water, molasses, and lots of kosher salt. I applied a generous amount of the salt directly to the steak, rubbing it on both sides. Then completely covered the steak with the water and a 1/4 cup of molasses (plus a little more salt!) I then let the meat soak in the brine for about 2 hours. Then I pat dried it with paper towels and let it stand at room temp for another hour and half.
> 
> ...



  Brining can make all the difference. Especially when you're talking poultry,I wont do a turkey whether it's fried,smoked or baked if it hasn't been brined for at least 24 hours.


----------



## Zander (Mar 23, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The beef!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

Zander said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



  Yeah...freezer bags work just fine...


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yeah.  The one you ..... abandoned


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 24, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh Not intentional though.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff



We have these Easter Eggs, large Chocolate eggs and inside each different types of miniature cup cakes:


----------



## shadow355 (Mar 24, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > Hotdogs. With cheese and ketchup.
> ...



 Usually for breakfast with a bottle of milk.

 I stop at a quick mart of a morning for two donuts.

 My neck used to "Creak" and "Make a Grinding sound" when I turned my neck left and right. It still does it occasionally, but not as frequent. This all within the past five to six months, especially in my bedroom when I got ready to go to sleep.

 So I started drinking milk. Milk has alleviated the problem, but not completely, even though I have been and regularly take Centrum vitamins. I did not know if the problem was a vitamin / mineral thing, or a medical problem....spinal. 

  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Mar 24, 2016)

Nothing like a good steak, salad with Ranch dressing, a cold bottle of beer.....and a good movie on the TV. I do this sometimes   .

     Shadow 355


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 24, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



no one showed...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 24, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Salad and oven baked potato wedges
> ...



Oh? You like men? hmmm that's kind of a far way to travel too....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Salad and oven baked potato wedges
> ...



you are preggers?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 24, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



It's the crazy food combinations right? Yes Kid C will make appearance on planet later this year.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 24, 2016)

Last night we had pizza and hot wings at home. This morning I'm paying for it

Where's the ice cream?

-Geaux


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 24, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Last night we had pizza and hot wings at home. This morning I'm paying for it
> 
> Where's the ice cream?
> 
> -Geaux


Enjoying the hot stuff twice, huh?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 24, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Last night we had pizza and hot wings at home. This morning I'm paying for it
> 
> Where's the ice cream?
> 
> -Geaux



*"Where's the ice cream?"
*
I ate it already....for breakfast with some Tabasco Sauce on it


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 24, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Last night we had pizza and hot wings at home. This morning I'm paying for it
> ...



Yea, I'm starting to get to old I suppose to eat the wings. I pay dearly the next day but hey...... There is a quality of life component I refuse to relinquish

-Geaux


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 24, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Everyone better prepare, because I'm thinking soon what to have for lunch


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Everyone better prepare, because I'm thinking soon what to have for lunch


Oh..no!!!!!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



hmmm saurkraut with peanut butter and mayo?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 24, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



This could be good, perhaps some hot fudge ice-cream sauce on that also.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 24, 2016)

I never had cravings with my boys.
Maybe you are going to have a girl.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 24, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I never had cravings with my boys.
> Maybe you are going to have a girl.



I had weird eating habits with both....Kid A observes my eating habits now and I KNOW he's thinking WTF?!


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 24, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Sorry dear....  Forgot I was at the Pala Casino last night...... I got drunk and bored. Posted part of my face last night  somewhere don't where and what thread but my wife caught it from home. So she deleted it and mad as hell.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 24, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



why? you only wanted to meet my husband


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff



For lunch I have chocolate chicken, everyone should try this, I recommend it


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > One Fillet mignon,two N.Y strips and one Flank steak.
> ...


 Pica.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 24, 2016)

chocolate or sugar on just about anything works....


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 24, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> chocolate or sugar on just about anything works....


...whipped cream too?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 24, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > chocolate or sugar on just about anything works....
> ...



This is also of course a sex thread....whipped cream works on anything.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 25, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Nothing. But I might have lunch! Progresso soup or some lunch meat with gluten free bread, till tomorrow. I lost my job in 2013 because of Obama's health care program. We all want to help the POOR so that the rest of us middle class can lose whatever we have to support them. YEAH. Obama and you liberals can relate to THAT.




I thought you lost your job because of those mean, mean Latinos.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 25, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing. But I might have lunch! Progresso soup or some lunch meat with gluten free bread, till tomorrow. I lost my job in 2013 because of Obama's health care program. We all want to help the POOR so that the rest of us middle class can lose whatever we have to support them. YEAH. Obama and you liberals can relate to THAT.
> ...


Relevance? Or do you just like being a jerk?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 25, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...





Clarification


----------



## MaryL (Mar 25, 2016)

Clarification? *I didn't have lunch*, and you sound desperate and weird.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 25, 2016)

Have a snikers bar, because...


----------



## MaryL (Mar 25, 2016)

I will share it with ya, kiddo.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 25, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> chocolate or sugar on just about anything works....



Today I had Cannelloni with maple syrup and M&M's


----------



## MaryL (Mar 25, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > chocolate or sugar on just about anything works....
> ...


Yummy. What cheap American beer goes with that?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 26, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I had San Pellegrino, however not a cheap bier too nasty, you could have a good one with it.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 27, 2016)

I made some rockin' beef vegetable soup last night ... hubby said it was my best ever!


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 27, 2016)

Cooked a whole chicken so I'm good for quick protein for a week. Those bastards are heavy these days, were they fed steroids? Dogs got the innards. Salad was kale, spinach, peppers, garlic, cucumber, broccoli.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 28, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Cooked a whole chicken so I'm good for quick protein for a week. Those bastards are heavy these days, were they fed steroids? Dogs got the innards. Salad was kale, spinach, peppers, garlic, cucumber, broccoli.



Well this not dinner, but today just earlier for breakfast I had bacon, scrambled eggs, with hot fudge sauce and Kalamata olives, all mixed together, good stuff


----------



## Tilly (Mar 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Cooked a whole chicken so I'm good for quick protein for a week. Those bastards are heavy these days, were they fed steroids? Dogs got the innards. Salad was kale, spinach, peppers, garlic, cucumber, broccoli.
> ...


Interesting  lol.
For breakfast I had a couple of crackers with pimento stuffed olives, Manchego marinated in olive oil and chillies, port salut, and my fave, smoked Bavarian cheese.  Yum.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Cooked a whole chicken so I'm good for quick protein for a week. Those bastards are heavy these days, were they fed steroids? Dogs got the innards. Salad was kale, spinach, peppers, garlic, cucumber, broccoli.
> ...



Mr. Lucy is in kitchen making lunch....I'm still undecided what....condiments shall we refer to them as, I'm adding to my lunch. I know, I know, it's a suspenseful moment


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Remember, you're drinking for two now!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 28, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



 No I'm not drinking, I post that for anyone who reads my post, they might need a drink


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 28, 2016)

I just got a spiralizer attachment for my stand mixer


Last night I made Thai spiced grilled shrimp served with a zucchini Pad Thai noodles with a spicy sesame and peanut sauce


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey, how did dinner with all the shrinks go?  Good I bet.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 28, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Hey, how did dinner with all the shrinks go?  Good I bet.



Yes very well thanks, of course I was still eating in normal manner then lol.

You can follow the whole drama in the thread, I think on page five I posted the entire menu....you'll notice no added chocolate sauce, marshmallows, hot fudge sauce, raspberry jam etc 

OMG! OMG!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



So Mr. Lucy made roast pork with garlic and thyme, Vivaldi potatoes with butter and salt and roasted asparagus with Béarnaise sauce - which he made himself, it's clarified butter which is emulsified in egg yolks, with some white wine vinegar, a shallot, a little chervil, peppercorn and tarragon.

The addition from me, naturally, was lemon curd, from Sicilian lemons.

Roast pork with garlic and thyme topped with lemon curd, good stuff


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


He needs to open a restaurant.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 28, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



He partially trained as a Chef in Lausanne, then he decided he wanted to become a head-shrinker instead, but yes he needs to open a restaurant.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > chocolate or sugar on just about anything works....
> ...



Whoa -- I know how expensive maple syrup is in Europa.

This will be before your time but in the 1970s there was a movie that came out called "Kramer vs. Kramer" about a young couple with kids splitting up.  Somewhere in there the father (Dustin Hoffman), forced to make meals and not used to it, puts together a breakfast of French Toast for his kids.  It's just a passing scene in the movie but I was working in France as an au pair boy at the time and when the family went to see the movie they all came back to me demanding to know "what ees zis French Toast?"  

So I made it for them, but they weren't real happy with the maple syrup sticker shock....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff



For dinner yesterday, Mr. Lucy made pan-seared Red Snapper with an asparagus, black olive and shallot Risotto.

The Red Snapper was especially nice with the Hot Fudge Sauce I put on it


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff
> ...


Would you please divorce him so I could marry him?


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 8, 2016)

A bleu cheese burger with fries and a diet coke


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 8, 2016)

will either make:  Fried Rice, Spaghetti or Potato Soup for dinner tonight, depends on what the boss wants


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 8, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Or we could have a ménage à trois


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> will either make:  Fried Rice, Spaghetti or Potato Soup for dinner tonight, depends on what the boss wants



Hey have the Spaghetti, and try some chocolate sauce on it....no seriously it's good


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > will either make:  Fried Rice, Spaghetti or Potato Soup for dinner tonight, depends on what the boss wants
> ...



I'm not pregnant.  I'm not even really a fan of chocolate.
I put sugar in it though - maybe most people do.... 
I'm more of a caramel person than a chocolate person...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



*"I put sugar in it though - maybe most people do.... "
*
This is normal, it's the spaghetti sauce, tomato based, the sugar diminishes the acidity in the tomatoes, a good brown sugar is especially nice.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 8, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



He's in the kitchen making tonights dinner. This is roast shoulder of lamb with cinnamon and fennel, Hasselback potatoes with Gorgonzola and honey and sauteed baby artichokes.

He came home at lunchtime to put the roast lamb in the oven, a slow roast, so it should be ready when everything else is ready. Mr. Lucy has whats called good planning.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 8, 2016)

I left a man that could cook like a beast
I'm actually glad though because I have no self control and I would probably be 300lbs by now.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I've never ever in my life seen anybody sit down to spaghetti, pizza or lasagna and say "pass the sugar".  That "acid" myth is out there to get people addicted to Prego.  I've taken to making my own sauce out of plain organic tomatoes because it's become impossible to find store-bought sauce that isn't adulterated with sugar  .  It's got no business being in there except to addict people.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I left a man that could cook like a beast
> I'm actually glad though because I have no self control and I would probably be 300lbs by now.



Lol, as I'm Germanic thankfully I have self control.

Mr. Lucy finds cooking very therapeutic, after dealing with patients all day. He usually starts planning the next nights dinner when we're in bed, he puts a lot of thought into these things.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 8, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



What is Prego?


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 8, 2016)

I had my old ladies sweet 'shaved pie' 

-Geaux


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 8, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Cooked a whole chicken so I'm good for quick protein for a week. Those bastards are heavy these days, were they fed steroids? Dogs got the innards. Salad was kale, spinach, peppers, garlic, cucumber, broccoli.


 It's all the lead and mercury they pick up at the processing plants in CHINA.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 8, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> I had my old ladies sweet 'shaved pie'
> 
> -Geaux



What is it....or shouldn't I ask


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Prego is an awful monstrosity of a packaged sugar sauce tomato sauce with sugar dumped into it so that its buyers get addicted to it and buy it again, because the company doesn't care how many of its customers become obese and die as long as they keep making a profit.  

It's only one brand that I use as an example.  There are almost no brands, even the "organic"/"healthy" ones, that are not adulterated with sugar.  They exist but you have to pay twice as much.  

That's also why I quit buying tomato soup, which I used to enjoy -- you literally cannot find it in any version that's not adulterated with sugar.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > I had my old ladies sweet 'shaved pie'
> ...



Ask Mr. Lucy to demonstrate....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I left a man that could cook like a beast
> I'm actually glad though because I have no self control and I would probably be 300lbs by now.



I loooooooooove your sigline image Bonzi


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > I had my old ladies sweet 'shaved pie'
> ...



 Hopefully you make one every few days or so..   

-Geaux


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 8, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Oh....it's that sort of thing huh?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff


An adult beverage, or two, or three, or.....


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Sounds fantastic. What about German meals, those sound more French like. Does he do wienersnitchzle and potato pancakes? I make wienerschitzle out of chicken breasts. Yummy!


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 9, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Cooked a whole chicken so I'm good for quick protein for a week. Those bastards are heavy these days, were they fed steroids? Dogs got the innards. Salad was kale, spinach, peppers, garlic, cucumber, broccoli.
> ...


I gotta go puke, thanks.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 9, 2016)

Pizza.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

we went with breakfast for dinner - eggs, bacon and I actually did some home made hash browns with onion & green pepper.
well that's what my husband had.  I had half of a small tv dinner @ 10:30 pm.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 9, 2016)

You know what is really good....I had this last week.....a bacon, egg and cheeseburger.........awesome.....I-hop and Steak and Shake........try it....tastes great....


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> we went with breakfast for dinner - eggs, bacon and I actually did some home made hash browns with onion & green pepper.
> well that's what my husband had.  I had half of a small tv dinner @ 10:30 pm.


You need Lucy's husband to swing by for a few weeks.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > we went with breakfast for dinner - eggs, bacon and I actually did some home made hash browns with onion & green pepper.
> ...



I need a good chicken recipes is what I need.

Preferable for chicken breasts that will be tender, but, I can throw together in under an hour.
I hate to marinate etc. cause our plans always change at the last minute


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

but really I don't enjoy cooking
it's pretty cool when I do something different and my husband likes it.
but it takes time to research and try new recipes.
I'm worried I'll botch it and then will have to cook something else....


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


It's super easy my way. If I oven cook breasts I just coat them with olive oil (extra virgin), coat with bread crumbs ...and that's it! Same with pan frying if I do it except I will add some lemon juice sometimes like weinerschnitzle and flatten it out.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> but really I don't enjoy cooking
> it's pretty cool when I do something different and my husband likes it.
> but it takes time to research and try new recipes.
> I'm worried I'll botch it and then will have to cook something else....


I never use recipes, it's too lab like. I just use common sense and cook basic stuff. Taters get nuked, sometimes mashed, big salad you can make to last for days, meats are the easiest part. People get too carried away with flavorings. Food is pretty good just cooked up but one may need to ween themselves off the spices to realize it.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Do you flatten out the chicken breasts whey you fry?  I think you almost have to (maybe even in the oven) for it to cook evenly.
Right now, I make chicken tenders in the oven, but I use flour, egg/milk and Panko.  Usually takes around 20 minutes, but chicken is so hard to cook cause you can't eat it undercooked but if you even cook it 2 or 3 minutes too long, it gets tough


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > but really I don't enjoy cooking
> ...



I eat a lot of salads.  Husband hates salads
He does like nuts and vegetables (but not the good veggies like spinach, broccoli and cauliflower which I love..)
He likes my chili, spaghetti, vegetable soup, beef stew, it's the chicken recipes I struggle with.  and he doesn't like fish


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



The other week he made Jägerschnitzel and Kartoffelsalat. I think he's already decided that tonights dinner is Zigeunerschnitzel and Spätzle.

The Jägerschnitzel, with a mushroom sauce, the Zigeunerschnitzel, with a bell pepper sauce.

*"I make wienerschitzle out of chicken breasts."
*
Darling I love you, but you cannot refer to something involving chicken as Wiener Schnitzel, only VEAL can be referred to as Wiener Schnitzel this is by law in my nation.

What you made in my nation has to be referred to as Wiener Schnitzel vom Huhn....Viennese Schnitzel from Chicken. If you made one from pork, it has to be referred to as Wiener Schnitzel vom Schwein....Viennese Schnitzel from Pork.

Schnitzel itself just basically means cutlets in general and not just the breaded and fried ones.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Try my simple chicken one. The olive oil makes it very moist. 350 degrees for 45 minutes or less does the trick.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Ach du lieber ! I don't call the chicken breast wienerschnizle, just wienderschitzle like. I'll add vom huhn to the lexicon to prevent an international incident. 

Veal is too expensive but I have done it with pork. Now it will be on my mind all day, I know what Imma having for dinner already!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Have you tried veal, veal is simply majestic.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

I will have to call my mom and ask her for her green beans and spaetzle recipe.
I used to LOVE that growing up


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Oh I have had it.  Not sure I could talk my husband into it.
He never even had chili until a few years ago!  Crazy!
anyway... what's a good veal recipe for someone who has never prepared it?


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


The olive oil adds forgiveness to the time but ovens are not the same so you may need to experiment. I have been doing it lately in a covered dish. It's really moist like that.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> but really I don't enjoy cooking
> it's pretty cool when I do something different and my husband likes it.
> but it takes time to research and try new recipes.
> I'm worried I'll botch it and then will have to cook something else....




You know what they say...when the husband asks what you made for dinner?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



*"I'll add vom huhn to the lexicon to prevent an international incident." 
*
It's only sensible that you do 

*"Veal is too expensive but I have done it with pork."
*
Well that's okay, there's nothing wrong with pork.

With my weird eating habits at the moment I'm thinking a Schwein Strudel might be nice.

Schwein Strudel mit rahm und apfel....Pork Strudel with cream and apple


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I have a gas oven/stove - I grew up with electric but I especially love the gas burners - no waiting!


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

2aguy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > but really I don't enjoy cooking
> ...



What?  Usually he asks what I have planned.  If I tell him he usually nixes it...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

2aguy said:


> Pizza.



Pizza is good, not the frozen ones though so much.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



As Mr. Lucy is the chef in our household, I'll have to ask him, this to be a simple veal dish, nothing too complicated.

I'll post the recipe in this thread.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

okie dokie.  I can look it up too.....
do you put the chocolate on your own food, or does he do that too?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

I ate good last night....I seared some scallops, and some smoked salmon and made a cream sauce with vodka/garlic/thyme and reduced some mushrooms and white wine.
  Mmmmm


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I ate good last night....I seared some scallops, and some smoked salmon and made a cream sauce with vodka/garlic/thyme and reduced some mushrooms and white wine.
> Mmmmm



some woman is missing out big time.
or do you have a girlfriend now?


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 9, 2016)

Took left over rice, spam, vienna and portuguese sausage and created a nice Pork Fired Rice. Plus left over Beef Tomato with green salad

Yum

-Geaux


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




Use thighs instead of breasts. Juicier with or without marinade.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Took left over rice, spam, vienna and portuguese sausage and created a nice Pork Fired Rice. Plus left over Beef Tomato with green salad
> 
> Yum
> 
> -Geaux



heartburn much?


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I agree but hubby doesn't like dark meat?  No clue why cause he likes tender meat/chicken.  I think it's mental...


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I have a gas oven/stove - I grew up with electric but I especially love the gas burners - no waiting!


My biggest kitchen mistake was going with an electric flat top to replace the gas range. My cooking is very basic so it works out but I do miss the gas burners.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> With my weird eating habits at the moment I'm thinking a Schwein Strudel might be nice.
> 
> Schwein Strudel mit rahm und apfel....Pork Strudel with cream and apple


My mom made strudle from scratch. Looks like too much work, I think I'd buy it in a box but never see it around here. The one German deli closed long ago but damn, they charged a lot for their stuff.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> okie dokie.  I can look it up too.....
> do you put the chocolate on your own food, or does he do that too?



No I put the chocolate sauce on myself 

You could make Kartoffelsalat, potato salad, but I recommend Bayerischer Kartoffelsalat, a Bavarian potato salad.

Here are recipes, very simple, this is the one Mr. Lucy made the other week:


500 g or 1 kg potatoes - depending how much Potato salad you want
beef broth
2 tablespoons Apple Cider vinegar
1 cucumber diced
1 small red onion
some pepper and salt
some finely chopped chives
2 tablespoons oil (canola or safflower oil)
Grilled Bacon diced
German mustard, if you can't get a good German mustard then use Dijon mustard.
Here's another recipe for Bayerischer Kartoffelsalat, this one includes apples.

Bayrischer Kartoffelsalat

Oh I'll give you copy and paste translation:

*ingredients*

1 kg Potatoes, peeled, cut into slices
2 large Gherkin (n), in cubes
1 m.-large Onion (s), diced
2 m.-large Apples, diced
1 / 4 liter Broth, strong (rather less)
6 tablespoons vinegar
5 EL oil
1 tbsp sugar
1 tsp, gestr. salt
1 tsp, gestr. mustard
1 tsp, gestr. pepper
1 tsp, gestr. Herbs
150 g Bacon, boisterous

*preparation*

*Working time:* ca. 25 min /. *Baking / Cooking time:* ca. 5 min. *Rest period:* ca. 1 hr /. *Difficulty:* simple /*calories p. P .:* not specified

Prepare 1/4 liter of broth. Into it enter the vinegar, oil, sugar, salt, mustard, pepper and salad herbs and briefly boil. Add the bacon discharged to the potato slices and pour the broth. All fold and allow some time draw with repeated stirring.

WTF bizarre translations, it's readable but comical.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > okie dokie.  I can look it up too.....
> ...



Sounds great!  I hope I remember to try this !


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Thighs are too juicy and sweet. I do like them grilled though.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




Chicken thigh isn't dark meat.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I need to learn to grill
I was looking at some George Foreman's on Amazon.
We also have an unopened small portable grill in the basement...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have a gas oven/stove - I grew up with electric but I especially love the gas burners - no waiting!
> ...



Strudel from scratch is pretty complicated, I wonder why they don't sell pre-made Strudel in your main food stores. Can you get Pumpernickel bread?

When I was in Texas I got Pumpernickel bread, this made me very happy!


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> You could make Kartoffelsalat, potato salad, but I recommend Bayerischer Kartoffelsalat, a Bavarian potato salad.
> 
> Here are recipes, very simple, this is the one Mr. Lucy made the other week:
> 
> ...


Sehr Gutt! I now know what will accompany my schnitzle ala hun tonight.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


The portable one will be way better for that. I have a Foreman type grill but it's good for hamburger, bacon, salmon burgers (if you add oil). It's not a chicken griller. You also need a domed splatter screen to grill indoors.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



hmmm, I looked it up....

_Dark meat_ is found in the wings, thighs, and drumsticks,


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I just need to motivate myself to experiment with the portable one day.  Go on the deck with some hamburgers and hot dogs.  I don't want an electric grill or anything that requires propane.  Just the old fashioned charcoal and lighter fluid kind


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...








Don't look it up, look AT it.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2016)

You seem to be thinking about turkey.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Here are two websites with all types of veal recipes, simple ones and more complicated ones.

Veal Recipes: Learn How to Cook the Best Veal You've Ever Tasted | Ricardo

BBC - Food - Veal recipes

This one should be simple:

Pan-fried veal fillet with wild mushrooms, asparagus, wild garlic and sherry sauce


*Pan-fried veal fillet with wild mushrooms, asparagus, wild garlic and sherry sauce*

*Ingredients
For the sherry sauce
*


*

110g/4oz unsalted butter

75g/3oz shallots, sliced

10 sprigs fresh thyme

110g/4oz button mushrooms, sliced

200ml/7fl oz dry Amontillado sherry

200ml/7fl oz chicken stock

200ml/7fl oz double cream

salt and freshly ground black pepper
*
*For the veal
*


*

4 x 175g/6oz rosé veal fillets, cut into medallions

salt and freshly ground black pepper

110g/4oz butter

1 tbsp olive oil

20 garlic cloves, peeled and blanched 3 times (place in cold water, bring to the boil, drain and refresh in cold water and repeat twice more)

sprig fresh thyme

20 asparagus tips, peeled and trimmed

150g/5oz mixed wild mushrooms (such as mousserons, girolles, pied blue)

110g/4oz wild garlic

110g/4oz baby spinach leaves
*
*Method
*


*

For the sauce, heat a frying pan until just hot, add half the butter and the shallots. Cook over a low heat until soft and transparent.

Add the thyme and mushrooms and cook until the mushrooms have softened.

Add the sherry, turn up the heat and simmer until the liquid is reduced in volume by half.

Add the chicken stock and simmer until the liquid has reduced in volume by half again.

Add the cream and simmer until the liquid has reduce in volume by half again.

Whisk in the remaining butter, pass through a fine sieve into a clean pan and season, to taste, with salt and freshly ground black pepper. Keep warm.



For the veal, season the veal medallions with salt and freshly ground black pepper.
Heat a frying pan until hot and add a third of the butter and all of the olive oil. Add the veal and fry gently for 2-3 minutes, without turning, until golden-brown on one side.
Turn the veal over, add the garlic and thyme and fry for 2-3 minutes or until the veal is golden-brown on both sides and the garlic is golden in colour and soft.
Remove the veal and garlic from the pan and leave to rest in a warm place.
Spoon off any excess fat from the cooking juices in the pan and add a splash of water to the pan to deglaze, scraping off any brown bits stuck to the bottom of the pan.
Add this liquid to the sherry sauce. Reheat the sauce, whisking all the time, until the cooking juices have been incorporated. Keep warm.
Bring a shallow pan of water to the boil, add another third of the butter and the asparagus. Cook gently for 2-3 minutes, until just tender, and drain
Heat a separate frying pan until hot, add the remaining butter, the mushrooms, wild garlic and spinach leaves and sauté for 2-3 minutes, or until the mushrooms are cooked and the leaves wilted. Season, to taste, with salt and freshly ground black pepper.
To serve, spoon two-thirds of the mushroom mixture into the centre of a large warm serving platter. Top with the veal medallions and the remaining mushroom mixture. Place the asparagus to one side and spoon over the sauce.


*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Chicken, Turkey are white meat. Dark meat is stuff like beef, lamb etc.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> You seem to be thinking about turkey.



probably - but will try cooking thighs and see what happens.
I'm in the habit of buying boneless chicken breasts (I understand the bones help keep the meat juicy, so I've heard)

Makes much more sense to just by a rotisserie chicken for $4.99
Which is what I usually do.  He eats the white meat, I eat the dark meat.  I have to take the skin off and cut it up for him anyway...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



If this is a bit complicated:

*Pan-fried veal fillet with wild mushrooms, asparagus, wild garlic and sherry sauce*

You could just have the pan-fried veal fillet with baked wild mushrooms and roasted asparagus....and not bother with making the wild garlic and sherry sauce.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to be thinking about turkey.
> ...



I'm not a fan of skin on anything, except fruit, I can't understand people who'll peel an apple or pear and then eat it and throw the skin away. The skin of fruits contain many nutrients.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I ate good last night....I seared some scallops, and some smoked salmon and made a cream sauce with vodka/garlic/thyme and reduced some mushrooms and white wine.
> Mmmmm



That sounds very good.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to be thinking about turkey.
> ...




Boneless, skinless chicken thighs. Prepare as you would chicken breast and see the difference.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



going shopping today and will try it.  I will let you know how it turns out.  Will probably do it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Bonzi should talk Mr. Bonzi into doing some cooking. Many girls, myself included, think that men who can cook are very sexy....this is why often I DEMAND that Mr. Lucy must be naked whilst in the kitchen


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



If I am going to cook thighs - it is bone-in and skin on. Thighs are a treat, so go all the way.
As for breast - bone in and never cook them without brining. That is a mortal sin 
  Brine/season/coat with olive oil - 425 for 12 minutes, 350 for another 25 and check temp. It will be so juicy it will squirt out like an orange when you poke it with a fork.

Edit - those temps are for convection oven...conventional oven I would make that 450 for 12 minutes


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2016)

Cutting the meat off the bone is a pain in the ass, and you have to cook longer. The skin is just plain fat. I gotta save that for my bacon-binging.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



You've never made chicken thighs before?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Cutting the meat off the bone is a pain in the ass, and you have to cook longer. The skin is just plain fat. I gotta save that for my bacon-binging.



I have an awesome and easy chicken thigh recipe.  Skin on and bone in, season with salt and pepper of course (I use garlic salt - more flavor).  Sear, skin side down in a cast iron pan with at least 10 cloves of garlic (with the paper still on them).  Once the thighs are browned, flip them over and throw in a few sprigs of thyme or rosemary (I also take some off the sprig and sprinkle them on the thighs.  Then put them in a preheated 350-375 degree oven, bake for about 20 or 30 minutes until cooked through.  Make a sauce with the pan drippings.  I use white wine, a little bit of milk and a slurry (a mixture of corn starch and water - to thicken the sauce, garlic and shallots, salt and pepper.  Serve the chicken thighs on some toasted crusty bread.  Then you open up your roasted garlic cloves and spread on the bread and chicken.  Pour pan sauce over the chicken thighs and bread.  It has to be crusty bread to withstand the sauce and chicken thighs or else it will just be a soggy mess.  I find Saloio bread works best.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Hopefully he doesn't cook bacon that way!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I ate good last night....I seared some scallops, and some smoked salmon and made a cream sauce with vodka/garlic/thyme and reduced some mushrooms and white wine.
> Mmmmm



I am not a "fish" person.  I don't really like salmon.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

I made homemade spaghetti sauce and meatballs and garlic bread last night.  Of course, I started late, so I didn't end up eating until like 9 PM.  It was really good though.  Leftovers today!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have a gas oven/stove - I grew up with electric but I especially love the gas burners - no waiting!
> ...



Have you ever had Kirchweihnudel?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I made homemade spaghetti sauce and meatballs and garlic bread last night.  Of course, I started late, so I didn't end up eating until like 9 PM.  It was really good though.  Leftovers today!



We have dinner between 8pm and 9pm usually, but we have often had dinner at 10pm, this is normal as we're what the Britishers refer to as Continentals and it's not unusual for people to have dinner between 10pm and 11pm.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I made homemade spaghetti sauce and meatballs and garlic bread last night.  Of course, I started late, so I didn't end up eating until like 9 PM.  It was really good though.  Leftovers today!
> ...



I usually eat much earlier than that because I have to start work at 9 PM.  Usually around 5:30 or 6 PM for me!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That makes sense for you obviously.

Hey you could make Süße Dampfnudeln, there's a savoury one also, but Süße Dampfnudeln, is a sweet steamed dumpling that you put cream on or vanilla sauce usually....Kid A at least once a week cracks his little whip and this has to be made for him.

This is a picture of Süße Dampfnudeln mit vanillesoße - with vanilla sauce/custard. Kid A WORSHIPS this stuff!








Here's the recipe:

Google Translate


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Interesting!  Never heard of a "sweet" dumpling before.  I usually only make dumplings (bread dumplings) when I make beef stew.  I can't even eat beef stew without dumplings anymore.  I'm spoiled.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes the savoury Dampfnudeln are included in various meat dishes, what you refer to as bread dumplings there.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Possibly. Kirch=church, correct? Just picked up the beef broth for the teutonic tater salad.

I grew up on the Phani knodels w/brown gravy on Sundays. Very yummy but I use potatoes instead as I question the nutrition of powder in a box.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I ate good last night....I seared some scallops, and some smoked salmon and made a cream sauce with vodka/garlic/thyme and reduced some mushrooms and white wine.
> ...



Have you tried Char?
Char has the flavor profile of Salmon, but not quite as strong and a little sweeter.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Never even heard of it.  Lol.  I usually stick to the white flaky fishes, haddock, flounder, etc.  I've had tilapia, and that's not too bad (it's a brackish fish I think).


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

As far as seafood goes, I usually stick to shell fish (lobster crab), and clams, shrimp, stuff like that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Well Kirchweihnudel are donuts....Kirch is church yes, Kirchweih, literal translation for English would be church consecration. The Kirchweih is a traditional village fair, held across Austro-Bayern, it originally began in the Middle Ages, as a celebration on the date that the local church was first consecrated.

For Centuries also, it's been a Große Kirchweihfest, or a Great Church Consecration Festival and is held on the third Sunday each October. The Kirchweih of course is exclusively a Roman Catholic thing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Love it...IMO - German deserts don't get the love they deserve. 
Some of the best baked goods on the planet are of German origin.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I don't eat pastries that often either.  Just not much of a fan of pastries most of the time.  I usually stick with brownies, cookies and candy.  I like cakes and pies though.  I don't usually like sweet things that have a filling inside except jelly munchkins.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Darn...what are those doughnuts that don't have holes called?...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Fried dough.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



German baked goods are not so much pastries as different kinds of sweet breads.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Crullers?

Isn't there an offshoot of Dunkin' Donuts called Creepy Crullers?

Well there should be.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Exactly, I agree  Of course all of our backwaren, our baked goods should be included, as we have an extensive variety of breads, unique to each of our regions.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Fasnachts


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm not a big doughnut person either.  Once in a while I have a honey glazed, cinnamon or plain doughnut.  I do like the jelly munchkins a lot though.  I don't like big jelly doughnuts because they have too much jelly, IMO.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



You make that with an egg that you don't flip over --- it's called "Sunny and Char".

​


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm not a big doughnut person either.  Once in a while I have a honey glazed, cinnamon or plain doughnut.  I do like the jelly munchkins a lot though.  I don't like big jelly doughnuts because they have too much jelly, IMO.



I like cake doughnuts better, never have been a fan of glazed yeast doughnuts.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You're lucky that at least I like stupid jokes.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

I found it!...Kreple...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I have no shame.  Zero.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I found it!...Kreple...



I would much rather have this for breakfast ANY day . . .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Fasnachts



Basler Fasnacht, this the Carnival of Basel in Switzerland, this occurs each year between February and March, it's a very famous one.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Fasnachts
> ...



Fasching?  Same thing?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

That picture of bacon, eggs and homefries is making me HUNGRY!    I am starving now all of the sudden.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Fasnachts



Kreple are Silesian, but are available everywhere, eaten especially by people during Fat Thursday, the last Thursday before Lent.

Fat Thursday is a traditional Roman Catholic feast and people stuff themselves with things such as Kreple.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Fasnachts
> ...



Fat Thursday, for sure!  Lol.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Fasnachts
> ...



You familiar with Bamberg? I have relatives there... (Windt)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Yes we in Austria and our kin in Bayern call it Fasching, this is our Carnival season, then the Rhinelanders refer to it as Karneval.

I specifically mentioned the Basler Fasnacht, because Fasnacht is what the Schweizerdeutsch refer to it, the Swiss Germans, who of course the Schweizerdeutsch are the majority population in Switzerland.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm eating my leftover pasta, meatballs and garlic bread from last night now.  My stomach is growling!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Guess what I am having Chris?... speaking of...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Yes Bamberg is Oberfranken, Upper Franconia, a beautiful part of a beautiful region. You know Upper Franconia alone brews about 1,000 different biers, I think it's the worlds highest brewing rate in any region.

They have the Fränkische Brauereistraße, this is literally a beer route, it's official, you visit pretty much all of the breweries, I think they now have 250 independent breweries!

Bamberg is amongst other things, famous for the Bamberger Hörnla, a special variety of potato, they're yellow inside and have a nutty taste, very nice.

Here's a picture of some:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Guess what I am having Chris?... speaking of...



Is this a fish?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Guess what I am having Chris?... speaking of...



Twenty five bucks???


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I love all kinds of potatoes.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



OMG the beer there.... only place in the world that makes great Rauchbeir. And I don't like smoke beers. 
And the cathedrals there are like no other place in Germany


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Syrian Catholics call Fat Thursday "Drunkard's Thursday" 

Fat Thursday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

I watch travel shows sometimes, and I've seen some quaint little villages in Germany that look like they are frozen in time.  Some really beautiful places in Germany.  Looks cold though.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what I am having Chris?... speaking of...
> ...




Yeah...
Remember I am in Indiana? 
I only eat wild caught fish too so that ups the price.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I love all kinds of Teutonic bier


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Here in the US we have Fat Tuesday (Mardi Gras).  Talk about drunkards.  Lol.  I have no desire to ever go to a Mardi Gras.  Way too many drunk people and people flashing just to get beads.  Silly asses.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I don't drink much and I especially don't like the taste of beers.  I prefer mixed drinks, like Cosmos, and there is a drink called a Jolly Rancher that I've had several times.  It comes in all the flavors of the Jolly Rancher candies and taste just like the candy.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Did you know that in Germany way way back Churches would give parishioners two clay pots of beer after services?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Very malty


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's really only on Burpin' Street, where nobody but the tourists from Indiana go.  

Haven't seen that happen in eons.  But I have a ton -- I mean a ton --- of beads from February that I don't know what to do with (I helped a krewe with their setup).

Did you see my thread with the pics?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I don't think so.  Shoot me a link!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I'm the one from Indiana...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Back here.  I'm not much of a photographer but these came out...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I know -- that was intentional.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't think I would like Mardi Gras...maybe when I was younger.
I much rather like small groups than large-public parties.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I watch travel shows sometimes, and I've seen some quaint little villages in Germany that look like they are frozen in time.  Some really beautiful places in Germany.  Looks cold though.



Germany is beautiful....but NOT as beautiful as Austria  I think we move from our several years in England this year, I want to go home, I get very homesick a lot, I want us to be permanently back in my nation.

Here are pictures of my nation:

austria - Google Search

Also we have another, very small neighbour, a gem of an Alpine nation called Slovenia, Slovenia looks very much like Austria:

slovenia - Google Search

Here is a map:


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Not to trash the thread with politics...your part of the world is fantastic Lucy...been there twice. But alas, I won't go back until the Muslim problem has been resolved.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I watch travel shows sometimes, and I've seen some quaint little villages in Germany that look like they are frozen in time.  Some really beautiful places in Germany.  Looks cold though.
> ...



Lovely!  I would much rather visit there than Mardi Gras any day!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Not to trash the thread with politics...your part of the world is fantastic Lucy...been there twice. But alas, I won't go back until the Muslim problem has been resolved.



I agree with the first part of your post.  There are already enough threads about the "muslims" here.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Rottenburg, Germany.  How beautiful and colorful!  I would love to go there one day.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I don't think I would like Mardi Gras...maybe when I was younger.
> I much rather like small groups than large-public parties.



I've talked to people who have gone, and they said it is wall-to-wall people, and smelly and kind of gross.  Lol.  

Can you imagine too, the things people will do for a couple of cheap beads?  Lordy!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Rottenburg, Germany.  How beautiful and colorful!  I would love to go there one day.



You could say there's something Danish in Rottenmark....


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm small so I don't like to be stuck in big crowds.  All I can see is backs and butts.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I would like Mardi Gras...maybe when I was younger.
> ...



You really don't have to do anything but catch the eye of a bead-thrower and look needy.

It is wall to wall people, smelly and all that --- but it's also LOUD.  Each one of those floats has its own sound system, and they drive it hard.  That's what I was working on -- providing some decent music.  Brazilian samba and some Caribbean stuff.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Not to trash the thread with politics...your part of the world is fantastic Lucy...been there twice. But alas, I won't go back until the Muslim problem has been resolved.



We have little Muslim problem now, maybe isolated incidents, we have a Patriot Government, we have sealed borders now from my nation to Bulgaria and we are sending thousands of our troops to close the Brenner Pass at our border with Italy.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm small so I don't like to be stuck in big crowds.  All I can see is backs and butts.



That is the beauty of being tall...I can see over the crowds. And I am easy to find!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm small so I don't like to be stuck in big crowds.  All I can see is backs and butts.



How tall are you?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm small so I don't like to be stuck in big crowds.  All I can see is backs and butts.
> ...



Five feet 1 inch.  I think that's like a 154 or 155 cm in your measurements.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Rottenburg, Germany.  How beautiful and colorful!  I would love to go there one day.



You should see Bamberg...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm small so I don't like to be stuck in big crowds.  All I can see is backs and butts.
> ...



I'm 5' 9½"....or we'll call it 5' 10", I'm Germanic, we're naturally tall. Mr. Lucy is 6' 3", he's also Germanic, being Norwegian.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I'm 5' 9½"....or we'll call it 5' 10", I'm Germanic, we're naturally tall. Mr. Lucy is 6' 3", he's also Germanic, being Norwegian.



yep...I am about 75% Germanic with a little Irish tossed in there. I am 6'4"... pretty much every male is over 6' in my whole extended family


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm tall compared to some Asian girls at least!    That's okay, I've never minded being small.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 5' 9½"....or we'll call it 5' 10", I'm Germanic, we're naturally tall. Mr. Lucy is 6' 3", he's also Germanic, being Norwegian.
> ...



On my mother's side of the family, my cousins (the males) are over 6 feet.  My parents were both not very tall though (my mom is about my size, maybe 5'2", my dad was like 5'7").


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm tall compared to some Asian girls at least!    That's okay, I've never minded being small.



It's funny...my son is 6'5"...but my daughter is 110lb soaking wet and 5' 3"


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh...and us German men are also pretty good looking...right Lucy Hamilton   ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rottenburg, Germany.  How beautiful and colorful!  I would love to go there one day.
> ...



Wonderful....also Heidelberg in Baden-Württemberg:

heidelberg - Google Search

I went to Heidelberg University:

Heidelberg University - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Of course my own Salzburg, where Centuries of my family have been born and bred:

salzburg - Google Search

Salzburg in the Winter, is especially wonderful:

salzburg - Google Search


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oh...and us German men are also pretty good looking...right Lucy Hamilton   ?



Yes Germanic men, impressive in ALL areas


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I almost went to Heidelberg in 2007...we bought a new Heidelberg XL75 that year and was offered a tour of the plant and area. 
Really too bad they have had mass layoffs there...the company is nearly in a tailspin (Druckmaschinen) so much history...China is killing the industry.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...and us German men are also pretty good looking...right Lucy Hamilton   ?
> ...



That sounds like a stereotype to me.    I dated a German guy before.  He was probably about average.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oh...and us German men are also pretty good looking...right Lucy Hamilton   ?



She's married and pregnant.  Keep your big German thingie in your pants.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> That sounds like a stereotype to me.    I dated a German guy before.  He was probably about average.



There is always the runts in the family....


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



That's not very nice.  Big penises are overrated.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Most guys who brag about penis size are usually not very impressive in the bedroom anyhow!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Well this certainly took a turn....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Well this certainly took a turn....



Prolly started with Lucy posting Wiener pics.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Most guys who brag about penis size are usually not very impressive in the bedroom anyhow!



Sure...but what if we are both?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Well this certainly took a turn....
> ...



It's always Lucy's fault!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You're 5' 1"? Aw


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Well this certainly took a turn....
> ...



Did somebody say Wiener pics?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



He was probably a Leftist....uh-oh in anticipation of Pogo making a comment now


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Who is this man?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



"Leftist" huh?  That's all you wanna talk about --- penises.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Why that's Wiener -- a politician who posted pics of his Anthony.

Or maybe it was the other way around...

Actually we're punning --- his name is Weiner, not Wiener.

But say that reminds me of something --
--- do you ever get people in German-speaking countries pronouncing the name "-- stein" as if it were "-- stien"?  We get that here all the time.  Drives me nuts.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That's Mr. Wiener.    A wiener amongst wieners.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh, so now you guys want to talk about your nuts too?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Oh, so now you guys want to talk about your nuts too?



...very sensitive topic...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, so now you guys want to talk about your nuts too?
> ...



I must say, this isn't where I would have expected a thread on "what did you have for dinner" to go....
Actually I don't think I'm hungry.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



When did Wiener in American become slang for penis?

Wiener is Viennese, hence Wiener Schnitzel - Viennese Schnitzel. The word for sausage is Würst.

The name Stein is pronounced Shus-TYNe....emphasis on the T and the Y and the N. Shus as if you are beginning to tell someone to "Shush" to be quiet.

So you say it ALL together - ShusTYNe.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yes I know.  But we have people in this country who insist on pronouncing for example "Goldstein" as "Gold-steen". 
Even though Einstein is still Einstein.

I have never figured this out.  

But I presume it does not happen where people speak German (?)


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Hey nuts are food!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Wiener is Viennese, hence Wiener Schnitzel - Viennese Schnitzel. The word for sausage is Würst.
> .



Think about that....what good could come from a slang word from Wurst??


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds like a stereotype to me.    I dated a German guy before.  He was probably about average.
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



We have a whole bunch of words for penis.  Lol.  Anything that even remotely resembles a penis will turn into a slang word for penis.  Sausage too!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Why is Johnson slang for penis?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

And yes Stein is pronounced "Sh...".


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I don't know why that is.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> And yes Stein is pronounced "Sh...".



Yes the people who pronounce it Steen, need a slap.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Well, you probably swallowed a lot already today, so...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Or wang.  I don't know why some people call it a "wang."  Lol.  It is a funny word though.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Why is Johnson slang for penis?
> ...



I have wondered that to...and why is feeling amorous called feeling "Randy"...good God what if a guy's name is Randy Johnson...he must be quite the lady killer.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> And yes Stein is pronounced "Sh...".



Ja, it's not the S I wonder about -- it's the EI.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Frankensteen!  Lol.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Or wang.  I don't know why some people call it a "wang."  Lol.  It is a funny word though.



Do you remember Wang computers?  They were around for about a month.  Whenever that was I remember calling a job ad to ask about the job listing.  Miss Ryan who answered the phone was very curt and direct -- when I said, "I'm calling about the job listing" she said "You got a Wang??"  

I said, well how much you payin'?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Frankensteen!  Lol.



Bruce Springstein!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Speaking of "stein"...specifically the correct pronunciation...that would have made a good word for penis.
"HEY!!!...look at my big STEIN right here!!!.... much better than "look at my big weeny"


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Or wang.  I don't know why some people call it a "wang."  Lol.  It is a funny word though.
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2016)

There was this one guy named Richard Hertz who grew up in Holden, MA. He always had this weird look on his face.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Frankensteen!  Lol.
> ...



Bruce Springstine!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> There was this one guy named Richard Hertz who grew up in Holden, MA. He always had this weird look on his face.



There was an engineer in Philly (maybe still is) whose name appears on elevator certificates.  His name is Dick Bagg.
I'm literally not making that up.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> There was this one guy named Richard Hertz who grew up in Holden, MA. He always had this weird look on his face.




Hey not kidding...honest to God...I had a junior high school bus driver whose name was Richard Head. 
Now what kind of sick parent names their kid Richard Head???


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > There was this one guy named Richard Hertz who grew up in Holden, MA. He always had this weird look on his face.
> ...




The kind who are extra fond of pot.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

I know a guy with the last name "Glasscock."  One of my friends called him "crystal dick."


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > There was this one guy named Richard Hertz who grew up in Holden, MA. He always had this weird look on his face.
> ...




Growing up no one ever made fun of him, but his brother Douche really had a hard time.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Patsy Cline married a man named Charlie Dick, they had two children Julie and Randy, yes Randy Dick  Her daughter married a man named Fudge and is known as Julie Dick Fudge 

I'm not making this up:

*"She married a second time to linotype operator Charlie Dick on September 15, 1957. They were the parents of two children, Julie Dick (born August 25, 1958) and Randy Dick (born January 22, 1961)"

"Cline's daughter, Julie Dick Fudge"
*
Patsy Cline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I know a guy with the last name "Glasscock."  One of my friends called him "crystal dick."



WTF  

Dick Swett:

Richard Swett - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dick Posthumus:

Dick Posthumus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I know a guy with the last name "Glasscock."  One of my friends called him "crystal dick."



Me too!...the spelling was not cock...maybe cauk or something. Nobody teased him though. He was freakishly huge. Huge meaty hands...I swear he could "palm" your head and be touching both of your ears...he must have been 6'8" or so and probably 300 lbs.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I know a guy with the last name "Glasscock."  One of my friends called him "crystal dick."
> ...




That's one big Cauk.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

Can't argue with that.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



Not a penis reference, but there's Sir Jock Stirrup:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Can't argue with that.



Yes that's right, I don't want you arguing


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Can't argue with that.
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I know a guy with the last name "Glasscock."  One of my friends called him "crystal dick."
> ...



Who brought the penis into this thread to begin with? I think it was you.

You know, until I came to this forum, I was just an innocent girl....now look at how my mind has been corrupted


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

So...dinner....


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> So...dinner....



I don't like asparagus.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> So...dinner....



That asparagus looks especially good, how are you cooking the fish?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > So...dinner....
> ...



The secret is --- you gotta eat it BEFORE it goes slimy.

And tip number two --- don't "peel" it.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Asparagus are not good.  They are disgusting.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > So...dinner....
> ...



Huh? What's the matter with you woman? I'm prepared to argue in my support of asparagus


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Yucky.  They taste terrible.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I wasn't aware you had these....issues.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2016)

Asparagus is delicious! And it's like aroma therapy for your urine.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



What issues?  Asparagus are not good tasting.  They just aren't.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Asparagus is delicious! And it's like aroma therapy for your urine.



Are you paying attention to this Chris?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well just put some chocolate sauce on the asparagus and you'll be okay.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asparagus is delicious! And it's like aroma therapy for your urine.
> ...



Asparagus are gross.    You only fool yourself into thinking the taste good.  They do not.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Sigh


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Maybe then they would be tolerable.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I like to put 'em out along with carrots, pepper strips, celery, zucchini, broccoli and cauliflower and dip 'em in hummous.

Fatter o' mact I'm gonna do dat right now.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I like corn, carrots, every kind of pepper except the green bell peppers, squash (butternut), peas, spinach but not cooked (unless it's in quiche or cheese dip), broccoli, celery sticks, and that might be about it.  I'm very picky when it comes to vegetables.  Oh, and salad!  I like most kinds of lettuce.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

For me, peas have to be fresh and raw right out of the garden or frozen.  The only kind of canned veg I will eat is corn.  Oh, I like onions and garlic too.  (Is garlic a veg?  Not sure).


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Okay from your list, the only ones I don't like are carrots and butternut squash.


----------



## Zander (Apr 9, 2016)

Steamed golden beets with fresh ginger, Steamed romanesque broccoli with extra virgin Olive Oil.  Roast pork tenderloin.....yummy.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't really like beets either.  Lol.  I don't like too many veggies.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Zander said:


> Steamed golden beets with fresh ginger, Steamed romanesque broccoli with extra virgin Olive Oil.  Roast pork tenderloin.....yummy.



That sounds good except for the beets.  I like my broccoli with butter and salt and pepper.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> For me, peas have to be fresh and raw right out of the garden or frozen.  The only kind of canned veg I will eat is corn.  Oh, I like onions and garlic too.  (Is garlic a veg?  Not sure).



We don't use canned vegetables, they're already cooked and thus to reheat them, you're losing the vital nutrients.

Garlic is a dry root vegetable it's in the onion family, or the onion is in the garlic family....they're in the Allium family, Allium is Latin for garlic. Garlic is very good for you, nutrient wise and also medicinal wise.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I love carrots and butternut squash.  I have a recipe that I make on the holiday for candied carrots.  They are cooked in brown sugar and butter.  Soooo good.  They really do taste like candy.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > For me, peas have to be fresh and raw right out of the garden or frozen.  The only kind of canned veg I will eat is corn.  Oh, I like onions and garlic too.  (Is garlic a veg?  Not sure).
> ...



Good to know because I put garlic in almost everything!  I love it so much.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 9, 2016)

I had a large helping of air followed up by nothing, in a bed of sautéed 02.I need to cut back on the calories.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



*"They really do taste like candy."
*
I'll just eat the candy candy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

MaryL said:


> I had a large helping of air followed up by nothing, in a bed of sautéed 02.I need to cut back on the calories.



Honestly Mary, you need to be careful, even though you feel you need to cut down on the calories, you still must eat.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Recipe for candied carrots for Lucy!   

Cut carrots into coins.  

Steam them until al dente.  

Combine brown sugar, salt, pepper, and butter in saucepan (how much depends on how much carrots you use)

Bring to boil.  

Add carrots and cook until tender and coated with glaze.  

That's it!  Easy and delicious.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Recipe for candied carrots for Lucy!
> 
> Cut carrots into coins.
> 
> ...



But I've disliked carrots since I was about 4 years-old....this was around the same time I'm told I developed my phobia about clowns


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

Well, I have to log off now and try to get in a nap before work.  TTYL!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I have to log off now and try to get in a nap before work.  TTYL!



OMG just as I was about to mention my phobia about panties


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have to log off now and try to get in a nap before work.  TTYL!
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well Winterborn already knows about me sans panties....has he disappeared, I've not seen a post from him for a while.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



izzat so.  I too was winter-born... ("winterborn"... sounds like a virus)... perhaps it was too much for him to handle


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I don't like asparagus.



Pheh...you haven't had mine.
I partially steam them, much better than boiling. Asparagus gets slimy easily. Steaming cooks very fast and prevents that from happening. But...it also needs flavor... so I transfer the partially cooked veggies into a meatloaf pan with butter/garlic/parmesan/salt&pepper - pop in 375 degree oven for 7-8 minutes.
Result is non slimey asparagus that is soft and flavorful.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> That asparagus looks especially good, how are you cooking the fish?



Baking. 
First I season it with the best seafood seasoning on the planet...




Coat with olive oil and butter blend... 375 for 17 minutes. Sprinkle a little fresh lemon juice.

It was awesome.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > That asparagus looks especially good, how are you cooking the fish?
> ...



That sounds very good.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes that must be it, poor Winterborn.

Winter-born, what like air-born virus or something?


----------



## Zander (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I don't really like beets either.  Lol.  I don't like too many veggies.



Fresh golden beets are sweeter than a mother's love! Give 'em a try. Just peel then steam. Tastes like a dream!
I get them every week at the Farmers Market....






Broccoli Romanesco is a work of art.....


----------



## MaryL (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I had a large helping of air followed up by nothing, in a bed of sautéed 02.I need to cut back on the calories.
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Zander said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really like beets either.  Lol.  I don't like too many veggies.
> ...



*"Broccoli Romanesco is a work of art....."
*
They are very beautiful.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I had a large helping of air followed up by nothing, in a bed of sautéed 02.I need to cut back on the calories.
> ...



Oosie is right.  You gotta eat.  Just don't eat the wrong things at the wrong times, but not-eating is not an option, unless you're a reptile.

You should eat already.  Have some chicken zoup.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



I think ogo we can say that Mary cannot be a reptile, she needs to eat things yes.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure reptiles are not allowed to have USMB accounts.  Old obscure law.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes you have a very good point.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)

Potato soup! Time to eat!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 9, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Potato soup! Time to eat!



Is this all you're having for dinner?


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 9, 2016)

Steak with chicken sticks. 

Shadow  355


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Potato soup! Time to eat!
> ...



My husband ate the entire pot.
Which really, was 3 bowls (they are pretty deep bowls though, like cereal bowls) - I had some multi grain chips and 2 packs of fruit snacks.  LOL!


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 10, 2016)

Well operation Weinerschnitzle ala hun and Bavarian potato salad, accompanied with the standard BAS (big ass salad) underwent yesterday in the confines of the Iceweasel's kitchen. There were no casualties, bruises or blood letting. The dogs were standing by to help with any missteps that happened to escape the counter.

The meat went well as always but the taters came out a bit of a mess. I winged it and shot from the hip, as is my style but I should have left the spuds a bit firm and mixed in the ingredients instead of cooking it altogether. All in all still quite palatable but not exactly what I remembered from childhood.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 10, 2016)

My better half was supposed to make a roast dinner.  
Now he said he won't


----------



## Tilly (Apr 10, 2016)

Is Lucys hot potato salad here somewhere?


----------



## Tilly (Apr 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like asparagus.
> ...


Yummy. I've got some asparagus in the fridge. Going to try this. Thanks.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 10, 2016)

Tilly said:


> My better half was supposed to make a roast dinner.
> Now he said he won't


sounds like you gotta sweeten the deal.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 10, 2016)

I had a party at my house in Palm Spring watching Pacquiao vs Bradley last night. One of my friend brought a lechon and it was delicious. Wife cooked the shrimp with her patented  recipe.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 10, 2016)

And for tonight....Butternut Squash Bisque and Bacon Lettuce Tomato sammiches....mmmm


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> And for tonight....Butternut Squash Bisque and Bacon Lettuce Tomato sammiches....mmmm



Now that is something I could eat!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > And for tonight....Butternut Squash Bisque and Bacon Lettuce Tomato sammiches....mmmm
> ...



With this crazy cool weather we have now I thought I better make some before it gets and stays warm.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



It's not too bad here weather wise today, but it was frigid last night.  I'm really sick and tired of winter.  I can't wait until the weather is nice so I can spend less time HERE and more time "out there" in the real world.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like asparagus.
> ...



I've had them that way.  In fact, I've tried them every way you could think of.  I just don't like them.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I prefer regular broccoli with just butter, salt and pepper.  I also make a broccoli and cheese soup that is soooo good.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



I thought Mary was just joking around??


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You and me both...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I am getting so sick of this place and the phonies who hang out here.  Seriously.  Lol.    Once it's nice out, I'm going to try to avoid this place like the plague.  It's really a bad "habit" to get into to, and I can't wait to break it.  I feel as if everyone here is just insane.  (except for you and a few others of course ).


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

I've been saving some money, and me and one of my friends are going to rent a small house in Newport in June for a whole week!  I can't wait for June!    And the damn weather had better be nice!!  

I find that this forum tends to bring out the worst in me, and I don't like it.  I have to try and "break the habit," you know what I'm saying?


----------



## Zander (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The trick is to treat this forum (and the entire internet)  like a once or twice a day place to check in, read the news, make a few comments, then get back to your real life. . 

Speaking of that, I gotta go.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

Zander said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I hear that!  People who post on forums are SUCH weirdos.  I've been sticking mostly with the "fun" parts of the forum, like the word games.  The people who post there are pretty cool (for the most part).


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 10, 2016)

Well I make my homemade Salsa and then use it with my fish, eggs and Pablano Rice and Corn...

I usually pan cook two pieces of cod, then steam rice with pablano and corn, and when the cod is about done I cook up my eggs sunny side up so I can get the egg yolk to run into the rice.

I have a picture of the dish and will upload one day, maybe...

Now tonight it is a Pork Loin roasted with my own rub with white potatoes, red sweet onion and carrots, and also the Pablano, Corn and rice mixture.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 10, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Well operation Weinerschnitzle ala hun and Bavarian potato salad, accompanied with the standard BAS (big ass salad) underwent yesterday in the confines of the Iceweasel's kitchen. There were no casualties, bruises or blood letting. The dogs were standing by to help with any missteps that happened to escape the counter.
> 
> The meat went well as always but the taters came out a bit of a mess. I winged it and shot from the hip, as is my style but I should have left the spuds a bit firm and mixed in the ingredients instead of cooking it altogether. All in all still quite palatable but not exactly what I remembered from childhood.



*"The dogs were standing by to help with any missteps that happened to escape the counter."
*
So did the dogs get any stuff?

Also I've learned something new BAS Big Ass Salad, I could make a comment about this, but I won't, I'm trying to be a good girl today


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 10, 2016)

Tilly said:


> My better half was supposed to make a roast dinner.
> Now he said he won't



You need to get a pair of handcuffs darling....you'll soon have him trained. When he says no, just handcuff him to something and leave him there for a few hours, after this happening a few times, he'll get the message


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I've been saving some money, and me and one of my friends are going to rent a small house in Newport in June for a whole week!  I can't wait for June!    And the damn weather had better be nice!!
> 
> I find that this forum tends to bring out the worst in me, and I don't like it.  I have to try and "break the habit," you know what I'm saying?



Sounds awesome, and renting a house is what I like to do also....I don't care for hotels and their sardine-packed beaches and overpriced loud bars.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 10, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Well I make my homemade Salsa and then use it with my fish, eggs and Pablano Rice and Corn...
> 
> I usually pan cook two pieces of cod, then steam rice with pablano and corn, and when the cod is about done I cook up my eggs sunny side up so I can get the egg yolk to run into the rice.
> 
> ...



Say the Corn peppers rice sounds good...care to share?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I've been saving some money, and me and one of my friends are going to rent a small house in Newport in June for a whole week!  I can't wait for June!    And the damn weather had better be nice!!
> 
> I find that this forum tends to bring out the worst in me, and I don't like it.  I have to try and "break the habit," you know what I'm saying?



Is this Newport, Rhode Island? I've visited there, very nice place. You and your friend should have a good time.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> And for tonight....Butternut Squash Bisque and Bacon Lettuce Tomato sammiches....mmmm



*"Bacon Lettuce Tomato sammiches"
*
These are the best sammiches


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Well operation Weinerschnitzle ala hun and Bavarian potato salad, accompanied with the standard BAS (big ass salad) underwent yesterday in the confines of the Iceweasel's kitchen. There were no casualties, bruises or blood letting. The dogs were standing by to help with any missteps that happened to escape the counter.
> ...



I bet he meant "big-ass", not an ass salad that's Yuuuge.




But I'm just guessing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I've been saving some money, and me and one of my friends are going to rent a small house in Newport in June for a whole week!  I can't wait for June!    And the damn weather had better be nice!!
> ...



I have never been to the North East...far Northeast I have been is Pittsburgh to see the Steelers.
I have been to all other quadrants but never Northeast.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 10, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



 

So tonight Mr. Lucy made Rigatoni pasta, with Basil, Garlic, tomatoes, Kalamata olives and red peppers with grated Pecorino Romano and Grana Padano cheeses. .

Of course I added some seedless Raspberry conserve to mine, good stuff


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I've been saving some money, and me and one of my friends are going to rent a small house in Newport in June for a whole week!  I can't wait for June!    And the damn weather had better be nice!!
> ...



Yes!  Newport, RI.  I love going there.  Did you go to the cliff walk?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh, you have to visit.  Make sure it's summer time though!    Beautiful beaches, lots of old fishing villages.  New England is beautiful but cold.  Lol.  

This is a picture of Old Silver Beach in Falmouth, MA.  Falmouth is just gorgeous.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

This is a picture of Newport, the cliff walk.  Big old mansions on one side and the ocean on the other.  It's wonderful.  I try to go there every summer at least once and spend the whole day.  I'm excited about getting to spend a whole week in Newport!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

Newport . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

Martha's Vineyard is awesome too.  If you ever get the opportunity, go there!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Martha's Vineyard is awesome too.  If you ever get the opportunity, go there!



That's some pretty wild paint there...where is that?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Martha's Vineyard is awesome too.  If you ever get the opportunity, go there!
> ...



Martha's Vineyard!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Martha's Vineyard is awesome too.  If you ever get the opportunity, go there!
> ...



Do you know what this is a picture of?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, I was sent there to review The Newport Jazz Festival, so that took up some time.

Newport Jazz Festival - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I stayed with some very old friends of my family, not as in their old themselves, but that our families have been friends for more than 100 years.

They took me to the Clambake Club, which is in Middletown, I think it originally opened in 1896, so I liked that place a lot and we went sailing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's a picture of workmen in hard hats and fluorescent jackets


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Okay, I'll tell you!  Lol.  It's Jaws Bridge.  I've been there.    Jumped off the bridge too!  

Jaws Bridge


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

You can go to Falmouth and catch the ferry over to Martha's Vineyard and spend the whole day there.  Rent a scooter or a moped.  It's a great way to spend the day!  The last time I went it cost about $150-$200 to spend the whole day there.  We cheaped out and just rented bicycles.  That was still fun, but you can see a lot more of the island if you rent a moped or scooter.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

I want to go to Martha's Vineyard again this year and this time rent scooters!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



The first "Jaws" film, 1975, with Roy Scheider, Richard Dreyfuss and Robert Shaw is a brilliant film....the subsequent films of course are increasingly ridiculous.

Robert Shaw as Quint, one of the great crazy people in a film, he's CRAZY Quint.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Agreed.  The first one was a classic!  Even though the shark looks so fake. Lol.  Still a great movie.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

This is the ferry I take from Falmouth to Martha's Vineyard.  The Queen Island Ferry.  This one is just for passengers, but they have some that take cars over too.  I would NOT want to bring my car there though.  You would find yourself stuck in traffic and I don't know how much it costs, but I imagine it's expensive to bring your car over.  Better off just paying for parking for the day and taking the ferry over without your car and renting bikes, scooters or mopeds for the day, IMO.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes the shark is very silly....but the film is completely suspenseful and hasn't dated.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

Next time I go, I'll have to remember to take some pictures.  When I go to Newport, I will take some too.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2016)

I've been to both, but didn't do the cliff walk.  Great seafood in Newport.  And I know how much Chris likes seafood... 

Had a wonderful excursion on Martha's Vineyard years ago with my GF.  We rented a car (no credit card, they don't care since they know there's no way to get the car off the island) and tooled around, we did it in the dunes  we saw Mike Wallace walking down the street.  Then when we left, it was a hot day and we stopped at an ice cream shop.  My GF asked for a "double dip".

They were flummoxed.  "What's that?" the lady asked.

"You know--- put a scoop on and then another one on top?"

"Oh" says the lady --- you want a 'lodge'".

A "lodge"?  Well, whatever shape you want to make it, we don't care....

Only when we got back to the car did it dawn on us that she was saying "a la*r*ge".  

(Ooosie --- think "Plattdeutsch")


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

Pogo said:


> I've been to both, but didn't do the cliff walk.  Great seafood in Newport.  And I know how much Chris likes seafood...
> 
> Had a wonderful excursion on Martha's Vineyard years ago with my GF.  We rented a car (no credit card, they don't care since they know there's no way to get the car off the island) and tooled around, we did it in the dunes  we saw Mike Wallace walking down the street.  Then when we left, it was a hot day and we stopped at an ice cream shop.  My GF asked for a "double dip".
> 
> ...



  Did you go to any lodge potties?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

There are a lot of lodge shocks off the coast of Martha's Vineyard too!  Lol.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> This is the ferry I take from Falmouth to Martha's Vineyard.  The Queen Island Ferry.  This one is just for passengers, but they have some that take cars over too.  I would NOT want to bring my car there though.  You would find yourself stuck in traffic and I don't know how much it costs, but I imagine it's expensive to bring your car over.  Better off just paying for parking for the day and taking the ferry over without your car and renting bikes, scooters or mopeds for the day, IMO.



It was named Martha's Vineyard by Bartholomew Gosnold, the English explorer, he led the first European expedition to Cape Cod in 1602, he gave Cape Cod it's name, several days later he discovered another place, which he named after his dead daughter Martha, the place was covered with grapes everywhere....hence Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to both, but didn't do the cliff walk.  Great seafood in Newport.  And I know how much Chris likes seafood...
> ...




No but my first time in Boston --- with another GF on a St. Patrick's Day ---  I remember hearing somebody ask "where's the potty".  It sounded like a normal question until the answer came "in the living room".


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> There are a lot of lodge shocks off the coast of Martha's Vineyard too!  Lol.





Could be dangerous in the dock...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

Well, I've gotta go and get ready for work.  Thankfully I have the day off tomorrow.  I hope it's nice out!  TTYL!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 10, 2016)

Pogo said:


> I've been to both, but didn't do the cliff walk.  Great seafood in Newport.  And I know how much Chris likes seafood...
> 
> Had a wonderful excursion on Martha's Vineyard years ago with my GF.  We rented a car (no credit card, they don't care since they know there's no way to get the car off the island) and tooled around, we did it in the dunes  we saw Mike Wallace walking down the street.  Then when we left, it was a hot day and we stopped at an ice cream shop.  My GF asked for a "double dip".
> 
> ...



*"My GF asked for a "double dip"."
*
I should make a comment about this....but as I said, I'm trying to be a good girl today 

*"(Ooosie --- think "Plattdeutsch") "
*
Do they have Plattdeutsch in Rhode Island also?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I've gotta go and get ready for work.  Thankfully I have the day off tomorrow.  I hope it's nice out!  TTYL!



Okay get ready for work, and wish for the sun tomorrow


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to both, but didn't do the cliff walk.  Great seafood in Newport.  And I know how much Chris likes seafood...
> ...



PlattEnglisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Don't know if you follow the joke -- in that area they don't say the letter R.  It's illegal.  So the word "large" comes out "lodge" and so on.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 10, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



This is too complicated for me to understand at 12.50am 

Oh you mean they all sound English, or sort of English, like Katharine Hepburn sort of did, although she was from Connecticut.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 10, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So Kid B has now decided to have a nap, that means we get to nap also....so I'm off to bed Pogo....Gute Nacht


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yes, something like that.  

Reminds me of the little Hutterite girl I met who didn't speak English -- I greeted her with "wie heißt du?"  She didn't understand until one of the adults who has Hochdeutsch translated "wie hasst du".  Something like that.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



G'nite, bis Morgen.  Time for dinner anyway.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > There are a lot of lodge shocks off the coast of Martha's Vineyard too!  Lol.
> ...



Don't go swimming after dock!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've gotta go and get ready for work.  Thankfully I have the day off tomorrow.  I hope it's nice out!  TTYL!
> ...



I just woke up, and yes the sun is out (a little).    It's also fairly warm, like 50.  Woo hoo!


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 11, 2016)

Salad with ranch dressing and milk. 


Shadow 355


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2016)

Chicken scampi with garlic bread.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 11, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Salad with ranch dressing and milk.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355


No fish sticks and animal crackers?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 11, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> Salad with ranch dressing and milk.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355



Eww.  Who puts milk on salad?  

I was going on a trip, so I stopped in at my local Mexicano restaurant for Pollo Chilango -- chicken, rice n beans, broccoli, zucchini and peppers in cheese sauce.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Mock my words!


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...






That's not exactly the case.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...












You poor, poor bastard.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 12, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Some areas have a much heavier accent than others.  Lol.  Fall River people have a really thick accent most of the time.  I work at the hospital taking calls, so I try to hide my accent and sound more professional.  I don't have a real thick accent, but I know when I say some words, it's noticeable.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2016)

Outsiders often misunderstand the R thing. One reason Hollywood actors so famously butcher the accent.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 12, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Outsiders often misunderstand the R thing. One reason Hollywood actors so famously butcher the accent.


You mean like "New Joisey"?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 12, 2016)

Pogo said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > Salad with ranch dressing and milk.
> ...



*"Eww. Who puts milk on salad? "
*
Well I've put fudge sauce on salad.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Outsiders often misunderstand the R thing. One reason Hollywood actors so famously butcher the accent.
> ...



Bernie Sanders has that accent, is that Brooklyn?


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It's Jersey but more north Jersey. Brooklyn is similar. Car is cah. Like "Where did ya pock ya cah?"


----------



## Pogo (Apr 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



It is Brooklyn actually.  That's where he grew up.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 12, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



So do Vermont people have a similar accent to Rhode Island, Connecticut, Maine etc?

Mr. Lucy is in the kitchen making a King Tiger Prawn Chow Mein with mangetout, water chestnuts, spring onions, Eryngii mushrooms (also known as King Oyster mushrooms)

Eryngii mushrooms are very good for you, they're full of zinc, iron, potassium, phosphorus, and folic acid, also they're a very good source of the mineral selenium.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So do Vermont people have a similar accent to Rhode Island, Connecticut, Maine etc?



Eh, not really.  Maybe slightly like Maine.  But there are so many immigrants in Vermont, it's diluted.
Meaning, immigrants from other states.  I was one of them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 12, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > So do Vermont people have a similar accent to Rhode Island, Connecticut, Maine etc?
> ...



The NOLA accent has a slight Brooklyn thing about it, it's certainly NOT Southern.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 12, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I'm from Joisey, actually. Well, actually just since the 10th grade. So it's New Freakin Joisey to be correct.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



So do you have a New Joisey accent still?


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Negative. I was 16 when we got there, younger siblings have it but not as heavy as the natives. But we were in south Jersey, very different from the north.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Mr. Lucy also has made a Brandy Alexander Pie, he's just finished it and it's being put in the fridge overnight now.

Here's the recipe:

*FOR THE BASE*

300 grams bourbon biscuits
50 grams very dark chocolate (chopped)
50 grams soft butter
*FOR THE FILLING*

150 grams mini marshmallows
125 millilitres full fat milk
4 tablespoons brandy
4 tablespoons creme de cacao
375 millilitres double cream
a good grinding fresh nutmeg

*METHOD*

Process the biscuits/cookies and chocolate with the butter until the mixture starts to clump together.
Press into a high-sided 25cm/10 inch loose-bottomed flan tin and make a smooth base and sides with your hands or the back of a spoon. Put into the fridge to chill and harden.
Melt the marshmallows in a saucepan with the milk over a gentle heat, once the milk starts to foam (not boil) take off the heat and keep stirring until the marshmallows blend into the milk to make a smooth mixture.
Pour the mixture out of the saucepan into a bowl, and then whisk in the brandy and crème de cacao. Leave to cool.
Once the marshmallow mixture is no longer warm, whisk the cream until it starts to hold soft peaks then, still whisking, add the cooled marshmallow mix. The filling should be thick but still soft, not stiff or dry, and should fall or drop easily out of the bowl into the chilled pie crust.

Spread the filling into the tin, swirl it about with a palette knife to fill evenly, grate over some fresh nutmeg, generously enough to speckle the top, and put the assembled pie in the fridge to chill overnight or for a minimum of 4 hours.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



You now have a Washington State accent then?


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


We don't have an accent. Everybody else does.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



You can look it up -- he was born and raised in Brooklyn.

But here's a Jersey song consolation prize:

​First time I played this tune on the air I got an incensed caller from Jersey cursing me out.  But before I could even react I got a second call from another Jerseyan who thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Yep.  South Jersey gets it from Philly.  Think Chris Matthews.
I prolly sounded something like that before I trained for radio.  Now I'm not even sure if I can do that accent any more.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You are correct Oosie, it has a similar diphthong and it's absolutely different from the South, even fifty miles away.
I grew up hearing the accents of my cousins/aunts/uncles in southern Mississippi, which is a very different accent from Appalacchia where I live now.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 12, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So how did people in NOLA get this type of accent? Who brought it to them?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...






That is a very interesting story.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 13, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Chris Matthews speaks bald fatass constipated homo.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I see this is hard to follow for the kids in the back.  I mean linguistically.  He speaks Fluffyan.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



There are different theories.  Specifically the diphthong we're talking about is called the "coil-curl merger".  

From Wiki: 
>> The coil–curl merger is a vowel merger that historically occurred in some dialects of English. It is particularly associated with the early twentieth-century (but now extinct or moribund) dialects of New York City, New York; New Orleans, Louisiana; and Charleston, South Carolina.[16] *In fact, in speakers born before World War I, this merger apparently predominated throughout older Southern U.S. speech, ranging from "South Carolina to Texas and north to eastern Arkansas and the southern edge of Kentucky."[17]*

The merger caused the vowel classes associated with the General American phonemes /ɔɪ/, as in _choice_, and /ɝ/, as in _nurse_, to merge, making words like _coil_ and _curl_, as well as _voice_ and _verse_, homophones. The merged vowel was typically a diphthong [əɪ], with a mid central starting point (though sometimes [ɜɪ]), rather than the back rounded starting point of /ɔɪ/ of _choice_ in most other accents of English. The merger happened only before a consonant; _stir_ and _boy_ never rhymed.[18]

The merger is responsible for the "Brooklynese" stereotypes of _bird_ sounding like _boid_ and _thirty-third_ sounding like _toity-toid_. The songwriter Sam M. Lewis, a native New Yorker, rhymed _returning_ with _joining_ in the lyrics of the English-language version of _Gloomy Sunday_.  <<​I have never been to Charleston but I have heard the conflation from older speakers.  Just recently I noted it watching a historical video (1950s) from a speaker born and raised in Alabama, reflecting the bolded part above.  It doesn't seem to be derived _*from *_Brooklyn, but existed concurrently with prominent Brooklyners perhaps claiming most of the spotlight, but in fact was already more widespread than that.  On the other hand Bernie Sanders, who begat all this tangent, doesn't feature the coil-curl merger in his speech.

It can be acute in New Orleans though -- I remember hearing a local in New Orleans ask for --- either a "laser pointer" or a "laser printer".  No one could establish which one he was talking about because, amazingly, in the Yat accent there is no difference in pronunciation between "pointer" and "printer".  They are both pronounced "pernter", which isn't even a word.  So you "pernt" in some direction, and you also "pernt" a document.

We should note the Yat is not the only accent in New Orleans.  In contrast there's an "Uptown" upper-class accent that is much less distinctive with just a few telltale effects such as pronouncing the word "again" as "uh-gayn", rather than the more standard American English "uh-gyehn".


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 13, 2016)

Anyone who pretends to be an expert in something but uses wiki as a source should be viewed with suspicion.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 13, 2016)

I jumped onto a training regimen this week so I'll be having the same meals every day for the next 6 weeks

Breakfast  1 egg, 4 oz lean ground turkey, spinach
Lunch        6 oz chicken, tuna or turkey,and greens
Dinner       same as lunch

2 servings of berries a day


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 13, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I can look up what, you retarded shithole? I was talking to Lucy about the Brooklyn and Jersey accents and you couldn't follow the conversation.

Go suck a turd for lunch.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 13, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> I jumped onto a training regimen this week so I'll be having the same meals every day for the next 6 weeks
> 
> Breakfast  1 egg, 4 oz lean ground turkey, spinach
> Lunch        6 oz chicken, tuna or turkey,and greens
> ...


You have my condolences.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 13, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I jumped onto a training regimen this week so I'll be having the same meals every day for the next 6 weeks
> ...



I do this cycle all the time it's really not that tough


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Sounds ,,,, minimalist...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 13, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



It's meant to be
It's a practice in discipline mind over matter I usually up my work outs too so I'm really testing myself

That said it's still easier than fasting for 3 days


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


I just eat less, exercise more...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 13, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



That's what I'm doing


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 13, 2016)

we had homemade mac n cheese with bacon bits added 

and homemade sausages 

pretty yummy


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Once again in slomo for the Special kids:

Lucy-- 'Bernie Sanders has that accent, is that Brooklyn?'
You -- 'It's Jersey but more north Jersey. Brooklyn is similar. Car is cah. Like "Where did ya pock ya cah?"'

Well --- no.  It isn't.  It's Brooklyn.
Read your own posts.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 13, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Like I said, you're reatrd. Proving it over and over does what, exactly? In post 520 

*Lucy Hamilton said: ↑

Iceweasel said: ↑
Unkotare said: ↑
Outsiders often misunderstand the R thing. One reason Hollywood actors so famously butcher the accent.
You mean like "New Joisey"?

Bernie Sanders has that accent, is that Brooklyn? 

It's Jersey but more north Jersey. Brooklyn is similar. Car is cah. Like "Where did ya pock ya cah?"
*

I said to Unkotare about the R thing, you mean like New Joisey.

Lucy asked if it was a Brooklyn thing and I said it's a Jersey thing but similar.

The conversation wasn't about Bernie. Now go diddle your clit, it's all you're good for.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh, and Pogostick, good job of trying to shit in yet another thread.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 13, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The French people who settled the area.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 13, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Wow.  What a spaz he is!   Good grief.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 13, 2016)

I had pork roast (not loin - I like the kind with the fat cap on top better), steamed broccoli with just butter, salt and pepper and mashed potatoes with a couple of cloves of garlic thrown in and a homemade pan sauce that I made with the drippings from the pork roast.  I'll make sandwiches with the leftover pork roast.    Yummy!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 13, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Oh, and Pogostick, good job of trying to shit in yet another thread.



I think that would be you.  This is a "food" thread so keep your disgusting potty mouth out of it, please.  Thanks.


----------



## ZackB (Apr 13, 2016)

Anyone ever try hog balls? I am thinking about doing up some over the weekend. I guess you just put corn starch on them and then fry 'em. 

The Nutrition Of Animal Testicles


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 13, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


It's a bald fatass constipated homo dialect of Fluffyan.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



There's no such thing.

Meanwhile back on the topic ... chicken curry and spring rolls with a homemeade peanut ginger sauce.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 13, 2016)

Back to food....keeping it simple tonight. 
Fry up a breaded tenderloin sammich with hot mayo and pickle (mayo/sour cream/sriracha) and a salad.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 13, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Iceweasel and Pogo 

Both of you very naughty, now stop it, you've upset Mama


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 13, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Back to food....keeping it simple tonight.
> Fry up a breaded tenderloin sammich with hot mayo and pickle (mayo/sour cream/sriracha) and a salad.



We went out for dinner, keeping it simple pizza sans kidlets who were fed by the babysitter.

So it was deep pan with green peppers, red onions, mushrooms, black olives, pepperoni and anchovies.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and Pogostick, good job of trying to shit in yet another thread.
> ...



I have said that the argument between those boys, has upset me already, now they must get with the programme.

This is an order, all resistance is futile, they will obey


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



   Those George Foreman grills are pretty cheesy but they actually work great for fast chicken breasts.
   When I get a craving for jerk chicken and I don't feel like spending hours doing it the right way I slather on some Spur Tree jerk seasoning and throw in the Foreman for around eight minutes.
  Not as good as smoking em but it'll do in a pinch.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 13, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



  Surely you let him wear an apron when frying bacon....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 13, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Of course, I need him to protect his crucial parts


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 13, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I think I'll pass and just use my portable grill.... I already have that and need to learn - will be an expert after this summer (I hope!)


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 13, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



He's old school.  You know, barefoot & preggers in the kitchen.
But he does do laundry!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



  Gas or charcoal?
If charcoal the key is making your fire the same every time,and taking into account wind conditions as well.
   A slight breeze with make your fire way hotter!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Well he would do the laundry....but he doesn't have to, we have a lady who appears twice a week and she does that for us.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 13, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Yes, they are fast. That's why fast food joints like McDonalds use clam-shell cookers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 13, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 13, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > There was this one guy named Richard Hertz who grew up in Holden, MA. He always had this weird look on his face.
> ...



  Had a buddy in high school named Harry Wolfe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 13, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



This reminded me of the time that my cousin Kurt was chopping chillies in his kitchen, and he had to venture to the little boys room, and he'd forgotten to wash his hands post-chopping chillies and well....not a good situation in the bathroom 

You pronounce the name Kurt incorrectly, you say Kert....it's pronounced Kourt, as in Tennis Kourt.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 13, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I don't understand this.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 13, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



   Ouch!!!  And I say that from experience.
Did the same with some Scotch Bonnet peppers.
  I've taken to wearing nitrile gloves when I cut the really hot peppers,because sure as shit I'll rub my eye ...or take a leak.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 13, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Definitely charcoal.  I would not buy a gas grill.  I don't see the point in that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 13, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



   Is because there was no mention of penis?

   Maybe if I spell it this way... Hairy Wolf.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 13, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Hubby has offered to get a cleaning lady (we are not wealthy or anything) cause I suck at that stuff.. but I keep telling him I'll do better - the place is clean but he's like the white glove tester.  Gets annoying - I mean I DO work!


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 13, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



No, I want the best tasting grilled food possible.  I think I'm on the right track...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



  Gas is actually good for quick cooking foods that wont benefit to much from the flavor charcoal imparts.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 13, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



*"Is because there was no mention of penis?

Maybe if I spell it this way... Hairy Wolf."
*
Yes, it's now mandatory to mention penis, or else I won't understand stuff 
*
*


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Then don't use a GF grill. They are built for speed, not taste.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



   Fire Magic..
I love the hell out of mine.
This ones like my set up but the side burner is mounted stand alone in the counter top.




   You wont miss charcoal.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 13, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Hubby has offered to get a cleaning lady (we are not wealthy or anything) cause I suck at that stuff.. but I keep telling him I'll do better - the place is clean but he's like the white glove tester.  Gets annoying - I mean I DO work!



Hiring a cleaning lady is the bomb. It is awesome, and not all that expensive. Find the right one and it is worth every penny.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 13, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...






Well, as long as he didn't kurt himself...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 13, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> There was this one guy named Richard Hertz who grew up in Holden, MA. He always had this weird look on his face.




Yeah, everyone remembers Dick Hertz from Holden.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 13, 2016)

Ravioli for lunch
Fried Rice for Dinner


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 13, 2016)

Pan roasted duck breast with a balsamic vinegar,honey and apricot glaze with risotto,asparagus and shallots.(Spring Risotto) 

  I'll be sure to remember not to grab the pan after it's been in the oven this time.


----------



## Zander (Apr 14, 2016)

Trying to lean out a bit for the shirtless season!  

Barbecued Boneless skinless chicken breasts marinated in olive oil, soy sauce, and fresh ginger. A sliced tomato and steamed broccoli.  High protein , low carb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zander (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Ravioli for lunch
> Fried Rice for Dinner


Diabetes for desert ?


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)

Zander said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ravioli for lunch
> ...



I was actually on a "salad only" kick for quite some time.
I may have to go back to that ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I was actually on a "salad only" kick for quite some time.
> I may have to go back to that ...



I like salad...there is so many things you can do to make it different.
I like to cut chicken tenders into thin strips, spice them up with paprika/red pepper flakes/ginger and then make honey mustard dressing...shave some cheddar cheese....


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Definitely charcoal.  I would not buy a gas grill.  I don't see the point in that.


No messy briquettes, instant heat, less carcinogenic. That kind of stuff.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 14, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely charcoal.  I would not buy a gas grill.  I don't see the point in that.
> ...



IMO - nothing beats the "infra red" gas grills. Love mine...the best thing is consistent temperature. I can grill perfect bone-in chicken breast...just go ahead and try that with charcoal.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I'm a beginner, I guess I just need to go to Home Depot and have a discussion (If I can find anyone to help me there!)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > There was this one guy named Richard Hertz who grew up in Holden, MA. He always had this weird look on his face.
> ...



Then there's these people.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Do you have Diabetes?


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually on a "salad only" kick for quite some time.
> ...



I need to make my own dressing - should be easy because I only like vinegarettes anyway.....


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



No.  I did have gestational diabetes when I was pregnant with my 2nd son.  They said that meant I was likely to get it later, but, glucose levels have been fine.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



All you need is a bowl and a whisk...super simple. Just need to buy a few varieties of vinegars...red wine vinegar, balsamic etc. And very important - decent virgin olive oil.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Never heard of those, sounds good. I'm not a griller though, the back of the house isn't suitable for sitting around and the front, well, too many passerbyers might swing in to "ask for directions".


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I haven't done one in years. Bought a bottle and tossed it. Extra virgin olive oil is usually it for me, a little balsamic vinegar if i want to spice it up.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I always have a bottle of extra virgin around


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Extra virgin olive oil, also you have to be careful, there's a huge market of extra virgin olive oil mixed with cheaper oils sold as actual extra virgin olive oil. A way you can determine this, is by putting it in the fridge, although even this isn't 100% conclusive.

Extra virgin olive oil is comprised of mainly monounsaturated fat that gets more solid when cold. If you put a real extra virgin olive oil in the fridge, it ought to become thick and cloudy as it cools completely.

However, if the oil you put in the fridge fails to thicken at all, then you know it's probably mixed with cheaper oils.

Bertolli brands are not to be trusted, they already have been derided for their involvement in selling extra virgin olive oil mixed with canola oil.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Our back yard is perfect for parties and cooking (we need to get a covering however for the upper or lower deck because everything is deck in our back yard).
We WISH our front yard was bigger (it's very small with trees, mulch and white stone) - and sloped so..  we like to have people visit and stop by but, we are not on a major road either.

Our side yard is also very nice, but surrounded by bushes.  The previous owners loved their privacy.  They must have had a lot of wild parties...


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Extra virgin olive oil, also you have to be careful, there's a huge market of extra virgin olive oil mixed with cheaper oils sold as actual extra virgin olive oil. A way you can determine this, is by putting it in the fridge, although even this isn't 100% conclusive.
> 
> Extra virgin olive oil is comprised of mainly monounsaturated fat that gets more solid when cold. If you put a real extra virgin olive oil in the fridge, it ought to become thick and cloudy as it cools completely.
> 
> ...


I learned that by accident by putting it in the fridge and pulling lard out later on. The other thing is the flash point. Extra Virgin olive oil isn't suitable for cooking because it will burn. I always keep the regular or "lite" stuff around too for that.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


You need a three acre front yard and a 40 acre back yard like I do, then no one shows up..


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



That would work if I lived alone.
And had a riding mower......
Actually, that would be my preference, but have a spouse with high social needs etc.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I don't mow..I stopped that when I left suburbia...15 years ago.I enjoy the wild flowers...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 14, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



I only use charcoal

I hate gas grills


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



that's what I'm thinking
going to start with that and see how it goes....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Extra virgin olive oil, also you have to be careful, there's a huge market of extra virgin olive oil mixed with cheaper oils sold as actual extra virgin olive oil. A way you can determine this, is by putting it in the fridge, although even this isn't 100% conclusive.
> ...



Yes Extra virgin olive oil is actually flammable. Rapeseed oil, canola oil etc are best for cooking.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Buy the real hardwood lump charcoal and a chimney starter it's a sin to use lighter fluid


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



peanut oil has a very high smoke point too


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



   I like charcoal,I dont like the hassle.
I use the outdoor kitchen as much or more than the indoor one.
   I know I wouldnt do that with charcoal,it's just to much trouble.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 14, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I grill 4 or 5 nights a week

Sitting outside waiting for the charcoal to heat is a perfect time for a bourbon


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



   About the only time I use charcoal is in the smoker when I want to go light with the smoke.
   And definitely go with the real lump charcoal.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...





Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



*"I always have a bottle of extra virgin around"
*
You do? Being a mere innocent girl, I can't possibly give an appropriate answer to this


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Hubby has offered to get a cleaning lady (we are not wealthy or anything) cause I suck at that stuff.. but I keep telling him I'll do better - the place is clean but he's like the white glove tester.  Gets annoying - I mean I DO work!
> ...



Yes, also hiring a gardener is also the bomb.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Tonight for dinner Mr. Lucy is making a venison and red wine casserole.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 14, 2016)

Then were is the joy and self satisfaction when people you have to pay, do them chores you should be doing?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Buffalo is better...


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tonight for dinner Mr. Lucy is making a venison and red wine casserole.


Where are you in all this? You change the oils in the cars and rotate the tires?


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)

ok you don't clean, you don't garden, you don't cook.

Do you have a nanny too!?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 14, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight for dinner Mr. Lucy is making a venison and red wine casserole.
> ...


Home grown lounge lizard..


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight for dinner Mr. Lucy is making a venison and red wine casserole.
> ...



Lol....no I'm currently a lady of leisure, also performing tasks such as painting my toenails is very demanding


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ok you don't clean, you don't garden, you don't cook.
> 
> Do you have a nanny too!?



Well the babysitter is now actually the nanny. Also I can't do anything that could involve me breaking a fingernail or something equally as traumatic


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Make sure he peels the grapes, wouldn't want to bruise a bicuspid.


----------



## Fueri (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ok you don't clean, you don't garden, you don't cook.
> 
> Do you have a nanny too!?




there are a few other skills that have kept many women clothed and fed for centuries.....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

Fueri said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ok you don't clean, you don't garden, you don't cook.
> ...



Uh-oh....careful....


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)

Fueri said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ok you don't clean, you don't garden, you don't cook.
> ...



yeah well, I'm not a prostitute.... or for sale.  I'm not rich either. (nor is my spouse)


----------



## Fueri (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




wut?  

knitting and hunting to name just two.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)

Fueri said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



I don't do either

But I do watch a lot of sports and fish


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm can actually be quite fun to be with, but you can't embarrass easily.....


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


You live in a shotgun shack?  I believe you live in a state that takes muchas dinero to live..


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm can actually be quite fun to be with, but you can't embarrass easily.....


You've never been around me in person..


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I usually make the kidlets lunch, for example today Kid A had honey glazed ham and Bayern senf on Pumpernickel sammiches and cottage cheese with chives and apple juice....Kid B had mashed-up vegetables and apple juice.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

Fueri said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



Hunting yes, knitting no chance!


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## Fueri (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Well Youtube can help teach and perfect these skills.










fishing I mean, of course.......


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



yeah it's a nice place, there is only the 2 of us so it works.  Yep, it's expensive.  I'm a total underachiever and hubby is retired so - we get to do what we want, so that works....


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)

Fueri said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



Yeah well, you have to have an interest in improving.
Some like "fishing" more than others - some are "naturals" and some have to work at it.
Well if I'm not a natural, I'm not working at it - I'm selfish that way


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



This is the recipe....as I commented earlier, I've disliked carrots since I was about 4 years-old, but I'll eat carrots if they're mixed into something like the below, carrots on their own yuk.

Mr. Lucy now home at 4.06pm, he'll probably begin the below at 5pm, so we'll have dinner between 8pm-9pm.


*Venison and red wine casserole*

*ingredients*



*

2 tbsp plain flour

900g diced venison

oil for frying, e.g. vegetable or sunflower

1 large onion, finely sliced

3 carrots, peeled & finely diced

3 sticks celery, diced

3 garlic cloves, crushed or finely chopped

450ml red wine

200ml beef stock

10g dried wild mushrooms, chopped

2 tbsp redcurrant jelly

1 tsp balsamic vinegar

10-12 juniper berries, lightly crushed

a few sprigs fresh thyme & rosemary

2 bay leaves

salt & pepper
*
*method*



*

Preheat the oven to 150°C/Gas 2.

Place the flour in a large bowl and season with salt and pepper. Toss the venison in the flour to coat. In a large flameproof casserole heat 3 tablespoons oil.

Fry the venison in batches to brown; you want a good caramel colour for the best flavour, so don’t crowd the pan. Once browned, transfer the venison to a large bowl and set aside.

Heat a little more oil in the pan and fry the onion, carrots, celery and garlic for a few minutes to soften.

Add the wine, stock, dried mushrooms, redcurrant jelly, balsamic vinegar, juniper berries and herbs. Season with salt and pepper.

Return the venison to the pan and bring to the boil. Cover and transfer to the oven. Cook for 2½-3 hours, until the meat is tender.
*


----------



## Zander (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Yep. That was a huge scandal. Almost every "trusted" brand of Italian Olive oil was found to be mixed oil. Canola, grapeseed, used motor  ...always mixing in the  the cheap shit to make a few extra bucks.  Another thing that was exposed was that most of the olive oil that is sold as "Italian" is not even from Italy!  Buyer beware. 

Personally, I find this brand to be excellent- it's 100% pure California Olive Oil, 100% olives. It's also DELICIOUS!! (and the price is reasonable)


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2016)

Zander said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I've always noticed my olive oil went to a semi-solid if I went out of town during a cold spell.  In fact I used it as a record of "how cold did it get while I was out?".

Haven't paid much attention to the brand on the label though.  I remember "Philippo Berio"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

Zander said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



La Cosa Nostra was involved and making billions on the racket. It's very expensive to produce Extra Virgin Olive Oil. I've obviously never seen any of those brands you post, being in Europa, ours are in general Prodotto in Italia.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2016)

You can't blame the olive oil companies, it's harder and harder to find a virgin.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2016)

I buy my Italian Extra Virgin olive oil from Costco. It probably comes from China.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> You can't blame them, it's harder and harder to find a virgin.



I can't possibly answer this


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



"Billions" you say?   
Billions of lira, no doubt.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > You can't blame them, it's harder and harder to find a virgin.
> ...


In old age the first thing to go is your memory.


----------



## Zander (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




For high heat cooking, I use  Avocado oil. It is mild and buttery but doesn't smoke until over 500 degrees.  

 

PS- Canola oil is a made up name. It's genetically modified RAPESEED OIL. Besides the disgusting name, it's really unnatural and gross stuff. Stay away from it. Watch the video at this link.....it shows how it is made.  It is anything but "natural".....


Canola Oil: Good or Bad?


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2016)

I used the low test olive oil for cooking. It works great and has a much higher flash point than the high test.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> I buy my Italian Extra Virgin olive oil from Costco. It probably comes from China.



We only ever buy one type of Extra Virgin olive oil, Mr. Lucy get's the cans, he's not a fan of the bottles. 

This is what we buy, Giuseppe Calvi from Oneglia, Western Liguria on the Italian Riviera, in the Imperia region of Western Italy on the coast, not far from the Italian border with Monaco, the principle city of Liguria is Genoa.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2016)

Zander said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



The word "rapeseed" has nothing to do with "rape".  It's unrelated.  Calling it "Canada oil" (canola) is just PC bolshoi.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

I use olive oil a lot, but I also use Canola oil a lot.  I thought Canola oil was supposed to be healthy?  

Anyway, I've always used it, and I am perfectly healthy.  No food allergies, no high blood pressure, no diabetes, no problems at all.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Zander said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I think people are overly paranoid.  I've always used canola, and I don't have any health problems.  I guess perhaps some people are more prone to health problems than others and need to find a scape goat?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



No, no, no.  U in the word Kurt has the short "u" sound.  You are saying it all wrong.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You're in your 50s and you don't know how to cook YET?   How did you feed your kids?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Ahem, so you want to start trouble huh?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Well, I can't fight a pregnant girl.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



A field of rapeseed (Brassica napus) is absolutely beautiful, look at this perfect yellow.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I do feel in the mood to start some trouble though!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, that's like me having one hand tied behind my back


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Uh-oh


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > I buy my Italian Extra Virgin olive oil from Costco. It probably comes from China.
> ...



I buy whatever is on sale usually.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



He's retired, and he doesn't cook, help out with the household chores, do laundry or yard work?  What in the hell does he do all day?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Hopefully not with this stuff.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Maybe he naps?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



   Probably the same thing I do.
Whatever he wants...although I do cook.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



You are Chef material darling


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



And what is that?  You should help your wife if she is working and you aren't.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2016)

While it was more of a late lunch than dinner...
Put some chicken breasts and some Spur Tree jerk seasoning in a vacuum sealed bag and sous vide for about two and half hours at 145 followed with a quick pan sear.
   Very tasty and incredibly moist!! Definitely going to mess around with this recipe!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



   Help her do what?
I do the cooking and she rinses the dishes and puts them in the dishwasher. Other than that everything else is taken care of.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Uh-oh, HereWeGoAgain, earlier Chris said she was in fighting mood....she might have chosen YOU 

You might need this:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Uh-oh....okay EVERYONE BATTEN DOWN THE HATCHES AND HEAD FOR THE BUNKERS 

Chris is itching to have a fight about....something or anything


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Who cleans, who does the laundry, who takes care of the kids?  Women are not slaves.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Okay, but let's not get carried away.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



 Okay....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  More like one of these...





   At 5'1" she'd need one of these if she was going to hit me in the noggin.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



  Maid,the dry cleaners and no kids ....


----------



## Zander (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Rapeseed oil is an industrial oil that has been genetically modified for use as a cooking oil and then re-branded as "Canola" oil I mean, who want's to use an oil called "Rapeseed"?  

At any rate, it may not be bad for you. But it is not even close to natural. The video I linked to is pretty gross.....and the article presents a well balanced look at the product. 

My attitude is simple - Why take chances when I can use Avocado oil  or Coconut oil that tastes better is 100% natural and has better nutrition?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You have a maid?  Good grief.  Lol.  Oh sorry, I's just one of the regular folks.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Zander said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



I really don't "taste" the oil that I use for cooking.  I only use a little.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



  They really arent all that expensive.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Don't forget the cod piece!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We have a maid and a gardener....actually this is very moderate, my parents have a full-time staff of 24, my Grandparents have a full-time staff of 26 and about 10 of them have been with them nearly 40 years.

That's all moderate also, my Great-Great Grandparents had staffs of like 100 people, seriously.

Edited for stuff.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Oh, I'm very impressed.  You must be like the Queen mother.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Younger and sexier darling


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Muhammed is related to Bonnie Parker, I remember him mentioning it, OMG that's impressive!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I rarely believe the things people say on the internet.  Like the commercial . . .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes but mines true. In hindsight, perhaps I should delete my comments, maybe not sensible having them there.

I think being related to Bonnie Parker is more impressive, she was badass.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You believe him?    That's funny!  Lol.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



How do you know he isn't related to Bonnie Parker?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton, don't you know yet that most of the people who post on this forum are bat shit crazy yet?  You cannot believe anything a person tells you online.  People lie, especially on anonymous internet forums.  Lol.  

I'm the Princess of Morocco, BTW.  I am super rich too.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't like folks coming into my house and cleaning.....I can do it myself thank you....


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



How do you know he is?  Because he's an anonymous poster online who told you so?  Good grief, Lucy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton, don't you know yet that most of the people who post on this forum are bat shit crazy yet?  You cannot believe anything a person tells you online.  People lie, especially on anonymous internet forums.  Lol.
> 
> I'm the Princess of Morocco, BTW.  I am super rich too.



 So you're not really 5'1" and petite!!!!


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


So you have been deceiving us, I just knew it!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton, don't you know yet that most of the people who post on this forum are bat shit crazy yet?  You cannot believe anything a person tells you online.  People lie, especially on anonymous internet forums.  Lol.
> ...



Lol.  This is the real me.  I'm famous, don't you know?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton, don't you know yet that most of the people who post on this forum are bat shit crazy yet?  You cannot believe anything a person tells you online.  People lie, especially on anonymous internet forums.  Lol.
> 
> I'm the Princess of Morocco, BTW.  I am super rich too.



Well some of them I've noticed are slightly off the beam.

I was brought up in an honourable environment and was taught not to tell people lies, in fact in hindsight I've been perhaps too honest here and of course my honesty has caused me some problems.

Maybe you would have liked it if I'd have been dishonest?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 14, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton, don't you know yet that most of the people who post on this forum are bat shit crazy yet?  You cannot believe anything a person tells you online.  People lie, especially on anonymous internet forums.  Lol.
> ...


That is a relative's pic in the avatar..


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> I don't like folks coming into my house and cleaning.....I can do it myself thank you....



I wouldn't want someone else cleaning up after me.  I wouldn't feel right about that.  I wouldn't want a stranger coming into my home in that way anyways.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton, don't you know yet that most of the people who post on this forum are bat shit crazy yet?  You cannot believe anything a person tells you online.  People lie, especially on anonymous internet forums.  Lol.
> ...



Well, a lot of people are very dishonest.  That's why I hate people.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Am I really so beautiful that you can't believe it's me?  I'm flattered.  Lol.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't know, maybe I'm not cynical enough.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Muhammed says a LOT of things.  He likes to troll people.  

Well, I have to go get something to eat before work.  Have a good one, and be careful out there!  It's a nut house!


----------



## shadow355 (Apr 14, 2016)

Steak.


  Shadow 355


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 15, 2016)

Zander said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


It's like when they said butter was bad, so here have some margarine. Natural is always better for the bod.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Margarine is nasty, I much prefer butter.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 15, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Margarine is nasty, I much prefer butter.


I haven't bought any since the 70s. It's more of a plastic than a food. Doesn't taste nearly as good either.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Margarine is nasty, I much prefer butter.
> ...



Yes more of a plastic than a food.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 15, 2016)

I had spaghetti...have made my own sauce for many years...I bet it has been 20 years since I bought a jar of spag. sauce.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 15, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I had spaghetti...have made my own sauce for many years...I bet it has been 20 years since I bought a jar of spag. sauce.



  Yeah the jar sauce sucks.
As does the bottled Pesto.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton, don't you know yet that most of the people who post on this forum are bat shit crazy yet?  You cannot believe anything a person tells you online.  People lie, especially on anonymous internet forums.  Lol.
> ...



As I said way back Ooosie --- that was the first thing I noticed about you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thanks Pogo 

It seems to have annoyed Chris for some bizarre reason, she must prefer dishonest people.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I had spaghetti...have made my own sauce for many years...I bet it has been 20 years since I bought a jar of spag. sauce.
> ...



Yes, amongst other things, the pasta sauce in jars isn't thick enough, the Ragu brand is especially guilty of their sauces being too watery.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Ain't touching that.  Chris is good people too, so you two work it out.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes well she made very strange and confusing comments yesterday.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I missed it.  But see if you can cut her some slack.  We all need slack now and then.






​Meanwhile, I just had a nice sandwich on good German pumpernickel bread.  The real stuff, not that air-filled Amerikanski pillow bread.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 15, 2016)

Tonight is grill night....weather is awesome...both kids will be here this weekend (well kids to me, I guess 25 and 21 is kind of past that)
  Thinkin' burgers and I have some hot italian sausages....maybe baked taters.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I had spaghetti...have made my own sauce for many years...I bet it has been 20 years since I bought a jar of spag. sauce.



Mr. Lucy didn't get home until 6pm, one of his patients was off their meds, shall we say.

So for dinner he's making Roast Sea Bass with a glazing of Orange Blossom honey, garlic and fennel, steamed broccoli with Hollandaise sauce and boiled Charlotte potatoes with butter....this should take him about 50 minutes, so we'll have dinner at about 9pm.

The Hollandaise sauce he made the other day, it's been in the fridge, it's quite easy to make, here's a simple recipe.

*Ingredients *

*
3 egg yolks
1 1/2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
50g (2 oz) unsalted butter, chilled
175g (6 oz) unsalted butter, melted
salt to taste
1 teaspoon black pepper
Method

Prep:5min ›  Cook:15min ›  Ready in:20min 

Add egg yolks to a small saucepan; whisk until lemon yellow and slightly thick, about 1 minute. Whisk in lemon juice.
Add 1/2 the chilled butter, and place over very low heat. Whisk constantly while butter is melting, and continue whisking until thick enough to see the pan between strokes. Remove pan from heat, and beat in remaining chilled butter. Repeat. Whisk in melted butter a little bit at a time. Season with salt and white pepper to taste.
*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I had spaghetti...have made my own sauce for many years...I bet it has been 20 years since I bought a jar of spag. sauce.
> ...



The St. Dalfour Orange Blossom Honey is completely divine, we always have this, if you've never had Orange Blossom Honey, well you need to try it, of course if someone doesn't like the taste of oranges, they won't like it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Tonight is grill night....weather is awesome...both kids will be here this weekend (well kids to me, I guess 25 and 21 is kind of past that)
> Thinkin' burgers and I have some hot italian sausages....maybe baked taters.



The weather here, it's raining, I think it might rain all the weekend


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 15, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight is grill night....weather is awesome...both kids will be here this weekend (well kids to me, I guess 25 and 21 is kind of past that)
> ...



Sorry, it is going to be brilliant here.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight is grill night....weather is awesome...both kids will be here this weekend (well kids to me, I guess 25 and 21 is kind of past that)
> ...



Last fall at one point here in western Carolina we had rain for ten days straight.  So ---- it could be worse. 
But just to stay on topic, it could not be wurst.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



OMG....stamps foot....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



*"But just to stay on topic, it could not be wurst."
*
Pogo darling, don't give up the day job


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I had spaghetti...have made my own sauce for many years....




Wow, it should be done by now.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So what did you have on your Pumpernickel sammich?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I had spaghetti...have made my own sauce for many years....
> ...



It's probably fermented by now.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 15, 2016)

I think we're having Orange Chicken.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Turkey.  It was fowl.  
Still is, I understand.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I think we're having Orange Chicken.




Do a DNA test to see if it is related to trump.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I think we're having Orange Chicken.



What do you mean, you THINK....get with the programme woman, KNOW what you're having for dinner


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



What was strange or confusing about my comments?  Is it news to you that some people will lie?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



And why would you go and say something like this?  Which of my posts did you find so offensive?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 16, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



For dinner Mr. Lucy is making Tagliatelle with Parma ham, Porcini mushrooms, asparagus and Cerignola olives with a Basil, garlic, thyme and black pepper crème fraîche salsa.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

I am going to make chicken thighs with a mixture of ketchup, brown sugar, soy sauce, olive oil, minced garlic, red pepper flakes, honey, and cornstarch poured on top and then baked at 375 for about an hour.  That is SOOO delicious.  If you haven't tried it, I highly recommend that you do!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh, and the rice I serve with it.  No plain white rice here!  I cook it in chicken stock (homemade of course - I freeze it in ice cube trays and then put them into a zip lock baggie for ease of use), also add minced shallots and minced garlic, salt and pepper.  Then, for a finishing touch, scallions.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 16, 2016)

Holy hell that was good!!!
Grilled porterhouse frm th ebutcher...garlic mashed potatoes...and just for ChrisL  we had asparagus again. 
 And to boot I drank TWO vanilla porters I made myself...nothing like creating your own buzz!! And yes I am buzeded right now. Don't often drink more than one...but it is an amazing 78 degrees outside...perfect.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Holy hell that was good!!!
> Grilled porterhouse frm th ebutcher...garlic mashed potatoes...and just for ChrisL  we had asparagus again.
> And to boot I drank TWO vanilla porters I made myself...nothing like creating your own buzz!! And yes I am buzeded right now. Don't often drink more than one...but it is an amazing 78 degrees outside...perfect.



Buzzeeddedd.    Lol.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Holy hell that was good!!!
> ...



Heeeyyy...you stop that...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 16, 2016)

Sirloin fajitas and quail coated with Achiote paste with all the fixens ..
God I love southern cooking!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sirloin fajitas and quail coated with Achiote paste with all the fixens ..
> God I love southern cooking!!!



Never had quail.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sirloin fajitas and quail coated with Achiote paste with all the fixens ..
> ...



  You dont know what you're missing!!
Cut em across the belly and flatten em out and glaze with your fav then grill.
   Make sure you keep em rare because they are very lean.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 16, 2016)

Holy crap I just discovered the best cold coffee drink by total accident!!!
I had made my favorite after dinner drink,a Colorado Bulldog,when I decided I wanted a cup of dark roast Sumatran coffee instead.

   Being that a Bulldog is made with coffee liqueur I decided I'd dump the coffee in the bulldog and add plenty of ice.
      Holy shit!!!!!
   I cant wait for a hot day to pull this one out!!!

  Colorado Bulldog: One oz. of Kahlua or your favorite coffee liqueur,three oz of vodka a splash of coke fill with milk,about 6 ozs.,(after drinking down 8 oz's) add an eight oz cup of dark coffee. 

  Pure bliss!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Holy crap I just discovered the best cold coffee drink by total accident!!!
> I had made my favorite after dinner drink,a Colorado Bulldog,when I decided I wanted a cup of dark roast Sumatran coffee instead.
> 
> Being that a Bulldog is made with coffee liqueur I decided I'd dump the coffee in the bulldog and add plenty of ice.
> ...



Have you ever had a Mud Slide.  Now those are yummy on a hot day.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap I just discovered the best cold coffee drink by total accident!!!
> ...



  Oh yeah!!! I love a mudslide!!
It's right up there with a B-52 which is faster.
B-52 Shot - Drink Recipe


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 18, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sirloin fajitas and quail coated with Achiote paste with all the fixens ..
> God I love southern cooking!!!



For dinner Mr. Lucy is making Paella with chicken, chorizo and King Tiger prawns.

Here is a recipe:

*Ingredients*

2 cloves garlic
1 onion, chopped
1 carrot, chopped
1tsp fresh flat-leaf parsley
70 g chorizo
2 skinless, boneless chicken thighs
1 tbsp coconut oil
12 King Tiger prawns
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
1 red pepper, chopped and deseeded
1 tablespoon tomato purée
1 cube chicken stock
200 g paella rice

100 g frozen peas
1 lemon

*Directions*

Finely slice the garlic. Peel and roughly chop the onion and carrot. Finely chop the parsley stalks, then roughly chop the chorizo and chicken thighs.
 Add the coconut oil into a large casserole or paella pan on a medium heat, add the garlic, onion, carrot, parsley stalks, chorizo, chicken, prawns and paprika, and fry for around 5 minutes, stirring regularly. Add the pepper to the pan for a further 5 minutes.
Stir through the tomato purée and crumble in the stock cube, then add the rice and stir for a couple of minutes so it starts to suck up all that lovely flavour. Pour in 750ml of boiling water and add a pinch of salt and pepper. Pop the lid on and bring to the boil, then reduce to a simmer for 15 minutes, stirring regularly.
 Stir in the peas, replace the lid, and cook for a further 5 minutes, or until hot through. Chop the parsley leaves, scatter them over the paella, and serve with a squeeze of lemon.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sirloin fajitas and quail coated with Achiote paste with all the fixens ..
> ...



  That sounds like a good one!!!
Of course I'll have to use local Gulf shrimp....
    They are the sweetest shrimp you'll ever taste and they were in the bay or Gulf yesterday.
   If you can get your hands on some I highly recommend them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 18, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I had some excellent shrimp whilst I was in Texas, I don't know where the shrimp came from, maybe they're caught in Louisiana?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



    More than likely off the Texas coast or Galveston Bay.
 I wont eat any other kind.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 18, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I love shrimp.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



  In my younger days we'd go to the Bay with cast nets and fill up ice chests full of em.
We'd break out the pot and cook em right there on the beach.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Faster?  What do you mean?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sirloin fajitas and quail coated with Achiote paste with all the fixens ..
> ...




That sounds really good, but it has carrots in it.    You hate carrots.  Lol.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



  Liquor is quicker...and you dont have to worry about brain freeze.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Well, I don't like to get drunk, so . . .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



   So virgin mudslides?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Oh no!  I drink alcohol occasionally, but not for the sole purpose of getting wasted.  I stopped doing that when I was like 18.  Lol.  Go figure, I had my fill of alcohol before I even turned 21.  Plus, I've seen first hand how it affects the body and the brain.  Also, I think people act foolish when drunk, so I try to avoid getting "drunk."  But . . . it does happen on occasion.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)

I like to have like 1 or 2 drinks just to get a "glow" but no more than that.  It's more fun to watch all the drunks around me when I go out!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I like to have like 1 or 2 drinks just to get a "glow" but no more than that.  It's more fun to watch all the drunks around me when I go out!



  I like to tie one on occasionally.
Usually out at the lake in the boonies with my buddies.
   Good times sitting around the fire tossing back beers and BS'n.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 18, 2016)

Vegetarian chili, salad, corn muffins.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Vegetarian chili, salad, corn muffins.



  Vegetarian chile!!!!! Sacrilege!!!!!!


----------



## Dhara (Apr 18, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Vegetarian chili, salad, corn muffins.
> ...


Mine is vegetarian, the kids had meat in theirs.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2016)

Dhara said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



  Lucky them.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm going to make pasta and meatballs and garlic bread again.  I've been having a thing for Italian food lately.  I'm going to make double the sauce though.  The last time I made it, the pasta and meatballs sucked up all the sauce!  I like a lot of sauce.  I like to dip the bread in the sauce too.

^^^

That's for tomorrow night's dinner.  Tonight I had some tacos, but I just eat it from a bowl without taco shells.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)

Dhara said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



You're a vegetarian, Dhara?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



    While there is no way I could be a vegetarian I have to admit in the the wife and I's many trips to Jamaica we learned a lot about Rastafarian culture and spent a lot of time in "de bush" with them.
     While not only sampling some fine ganja (not the wife,she doesnt partake) we also so tried a lot of the Rastafarian dishes which of course are meatless other than fish.
    And I have to say Chisty a very nice Rasta dude made us a vegetarian pasta that was absolutely fantastic!!!!
     I wont be giving up meat but Chisty showed me that yes it is possible to make some fine stuff without meat.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 19, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Vegetarian chili, salad, corn muffins.



So you're vegetarian? There are some very good vegetarian dishes, there's a nice Pumpkin and Sage Quadrotti that we often have, also vegetarian Lasagne is nice.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 19, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



*"While not only sampling some fine ganja"
*
Everyone should try ganja.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 19, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Mr. Lucy won't be home until about 8pm, he's had to go to the mental hospital.

OMG what's a girl to do? We either starve or I'll have to make the dinner


----------



## Dhara (Apr 19, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Vegetarian chili, salad, corn muffins.
> ...


Not all the time.  I prefer vegetarian chili.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 19, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


Lucy, you're asking for trouble with this post.  Mr Lucy going to the mental hospital....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 19, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Okay good....the one's I don't fully understand are Vegans.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



  When I'm to lazy to cook it's DoorDash all the way.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 19, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 He's been asked to do an Independent Assessment of a patient.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 19, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You thought that being married to me had finally got to him huh?


----------



## Dhara (Apr 19, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Naw, I just thought you'd get a ribbing for that little factoid.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 19, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Okay so I've decided for dinner we're having Forellenfilet mit Waldpilzen, this is an Austrian dish, it's basically Fillet of Trout with Wild (Forest) Mushrooms, also roast asparagus and boiled Jersey Royal potatoes.

The Forest mushrooms we have are Chanterelles (Cantharellus cibarius) they're golden yellow and look like this in the picture below....they're often confused with the Jack-O'-Lantern mushroom (Omphalotus olearius) which you really shouldn't get confused about, it's highly poisonous, it contains the toxin Illudin S, it won't kill you but it'll make you very ill.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 20, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Tonight we're going out for dinner, seafood.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




I'm a strong believer in that.  I 'see food'-- I eat it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



   Here ya go.....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




It's gotta be identifiable as "food" first.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2016)

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



    Better?


----------



## ZackB (Apr 20, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I bet you are really going to roll through a McDonald's drive thru.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Never heard of it.  What's DoorDash?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2016)

I made sauce and meatballs with penne pasta and garlic bread for dinner yesterday, and will be having leftovers tonight.  I love garlic bread so much, and I don't care if you makes you have stinky breath!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I think it's like Balderdash, but with hair.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Wellllllllllllllllll... no.

See, I have this cool plug-in called "search image on Google", so I already know what that is.  Suddenly not hungry.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 20, 2016)

Last night, a protien shake with broccoli in it. 

1.5 hrs later, t scrambled eggs with a light drizzle of ketchup, heavy pepper.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



  They go and pick up pretty much anything you want from any restaurant.
They'll even go to the liquor store for you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 20, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Last night, a protien shake with broccoli in it.
> 
> 1.5 hrs later, t scrambled eggs with a light drizzle of ketchup, heavy pepper.



You're on this special diet, but I agree ketchup and pepper are wonderful on scrambled eggs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 20, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I had Lobster Thermidor, I love that stuff.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Last night, a protien shake with broccoli in it.
> ...



When I'm elected Emperor, ketchup will be banned and die the slow horrible death it deserves.  On day two.  What a useless glop of nothing.

Day one, of course, is when we ban raisins.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 20, 2016)

Different strokes.

My family is mostly italian cooks, and every like 5th time they make meatballs, they make a small batch of raisin meatballs and im sorry theyre fuckin AWESOME


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Different strokes.
> 
> My family is mostly italian cooks, and every like 5th time they make meatballs, they make a small batch of raisin meatballs and im sorry theyre fuckin AWESOME



Yeah I've done the Sicilian GF thing.  She still makes me meatballs with currants in 'em.  Not raisins -- currants.  And they are indeed delicioso.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



  Hold up now!! It has it's place as a base in certain sauces.
Jerk sauce,BBQ sauce....I guess thats about it come to think of it.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 20, 2016)

Difference between god like meatballs and 'decent' meatballs is to fry them in oil, get the outer edge to a good thick crispy perfection. 

My uncle has my gram come into his pizza shop twice a week to make her meatballs and they just float away


----------



## G.T. (Apr 20, 2016)

ketchup is always gunna be a good enough sauce. its quick and easy and does the trick. i could never add mayo to a french fry but.....i do sometimes mix ketchup with yellow mustard for the giggles and eat fries that way.

actually fries are good with anything.


actually. ...ive not met a single person in my whole entire life that doesnt like fries. not to be confused with doesnt "prefer."

Or potato chips, which were invented 20mins fron my house.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ketchup is always gunna be a good enough sauce. its quick and easy and does the trick. i could never add mayo to a french fry but.....i do sometimes mix ketchup with yellow mustard for the giggles and eat fries that way.
> 
> actually fries are good with anything.
> 
> ...



Mayo on fries 

Lemme school ya son --- _mustard _is what goes on fries.  Real mustard.  That's how the French do it, and they should know -- it's Fries' first name.

In fact the saying goes --- "once you've had mustard, you'll never go back".  

Seriously though.  Mustard.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 20, 2016)

Mayo is a Candian thing on fries.

SOOO0000ooo weird.

For me, I skip between ketchup, mustard, malt vinegar or just plain heavily salted.

I say this, but havent eaten an unhealthy food but for 1 weekend.......in 15 weeks : 0



And now Im hungry.


My mom can hear my hunger from over in Quincy.

Im just a carnivore now with a small side of greens. (yea omnivore)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 20, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ketchup is always gunna be a good enough sauce. its quick and easy and does the trick. i could never add mayo to a french fry but.....i do sometimes mix ketchup with yellow mustard for the giggles and eat fries that way.
> 
> actually fries are good with anything.
> 
> ...



It must be Heinz ketchup though, other brands aren't the same.

Also good on scrambled eggs is this:


----------



## G.T. (Apr 20, 2016)

Tonight was training then a shake, and Im about to strip some steak and fry it with garlic and asparagus. 

Before bed a plain greek yogurt with about 8 wasabi/soy almonds stirred into it.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Ketchup on chicken wings.  Lol.    You would LOVE that.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 20, 2016)

minus 5, poor presentation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 20, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Tonight was training then a shake, and Im about to strip some steak and fry it with garlic and asparagus.
> 
> Before bed a plain greek yogurt with about 8 wasabi/soy almonds stirred into it.



What are you training for? You might have already said, but I forgot


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 20, 2016)

Cheese and spinach ravioli, 1/2 a baked chicken breast, fresh fruit salad and Iced, decaf green tea.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 20, 2016)

Wry Catcher said:


> Cheese and spinach ravioli, 1/2 a baked chicken breast, fresh fruit salad and Iced, decaf green tea.



Cheese and spinach ravioli is very nice, I was commenting a few pages ago to Dhara, there are some good vegetarian dishes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2016)

Tonight is Salmon teriyaki and avocado,and salad with carrot ginger dressing.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 20, 2016)

French toast with some kind of nutty bread..It was delish.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 20, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> French toast with some kind of nutty bread..It was delish.



For supper I had daws  I think I have indigestion 

Edited to add comment.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> French toast with some kind of nutty bread..It was delish.



  I do occasionally like breakfast for dinner.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 20, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > French toast with some kind of nutty bread..It was delish.
> ...



I do occasionally like dinner for breakfast.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 20, 2016)

I love.pizza for breakfast...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 20, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> I love.pizza for breakfast...



Also spaghetti for breakfast is good.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 20, 2016)

I actually eat cold spaghetti sandwiches.

I am so ashamed. But I lurve them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 20, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> I actually eat cold spaghetti sandwiches.
> 
> I am so ashamed. But I lurve them.



You should put chocolate sauce on the spaghetti, good stuff


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 20, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I actually eat cold spaghetti sandwiches.
> ...


Mayo, or ranch dressng. It's heinous but I can't help myself lolol.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 20, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Hey are you also pregnant? If not you have no excuse for the Mayo....but the Ranch Dressing I'll let that slide


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



  On spaghetti?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes I'm afraid.so. Don't judge me!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 21, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Yes I'm afraid.so. Don't judge me!!!



  Sorry I'm calling Judge Judy...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 21, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I actually eat cold spaghetti sandwiches.
> ...



Tonight for dinner Mr. Lucy is making Farfalloni with Prosciutto ham, chopped red onions, chopped Porcini mushrooms, chopped tomatoes, Cerignola olives (the black ones, they're also available in green and red) with a dressing of crème fraîche mixed with Fennel, Basil, garlic, white wine vinegar and we'll have grated Pecorino Romano.

Farfalloni is a larger version of Farfalle.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 21, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I'm afraid.so. Don't judge me!!!
> ...



You're just a brute


----------



## G.T. (Apr 21, 2016)

tonight is plain breasts with broccoli.....considering adding cheese


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 21, 2016)

G.T. said:


> tonight is plain breasts with broccoli.....considering adding cheese



Plain breasts huh?


----------



## G.T. (Apr 21, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > tonight is plain breasts with broccoli.....considering adding cheese
> ...


Yes...


no feathers


----------



## ZackB (Apr 21, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Last night, a protien shake with broccoli in it.
> 
> 1.5 hrs later, t scrambled eggs with a light drizzle of ketchup, heavy pepper.


I had broccoli for lunch, and GT had it mixed in with my "protein" for dinner. Heh heh heh...


----------



## ZackB (Apr 21, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Translation: tonight Lucy's husband is running through the drive thru at Burger King.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 21, 2016)

ZackB said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Last night, a protien shake with broccoli in it.
> ...


ewwey


----------



## Coyote (Apr 21, 2016)

*Mod Note - Thread has been moved to the Lounge, so please remember, Lounge rules apply from this point on - no flaming etc.  *


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm going to make some kind of chicken dinner tonight.  Not sure what yet.  Maybe chicken scampi (my own version which has a creamy sauce instead of just olive oil and butter).  Here is my recipe . . . 

Heat oil in cast iron skillet over medium heat.  
Season chicken with garlic salt and pepper (be liberal with the seasonings)
Dredge chicken in flour until well coated.
Cook until just brown on the outside, until partially cooked.  
Remove chicken from pan and set aside in a plate.  

Saute shallots until translucent in the same skillet.  
Add minced garlic and chopped red pepper.
Cook for a couple of minutes (not too long because you don't the garlic to burn).  
Add 1 or 2 tsp dried oregano, a little bit of garlic salt and a dash of red pepper to the mixture.
Cook for a couple of more minutes to bring out the flavor. 
Add white wine liberally (I add 1 or 2 cups)
Let the alcohol boil off (turn up the heat if needed).  
Add 1 or 2 cups of chicken stock.  
Let simmer.  

Make a slurry out of cornstarch and cold milk.  
Add to the wine and chicken broth mixture.  

Stir and cook until thickened.  
Add chicken back into skillet along with the juices that collect on the plate.  
Continue cooking in skillet until chicken is completely cooked.  

Serve with rice or pasta and garnish with diced fresh tomatoes and scallions.   

I used to make a cream sauce with a roux and milk, but you don't really need to do that and it saves time to do it with a slurry instead.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm going to make some kind of chicken dinner tonight.  Not sure what yet.  Maybe chicken scampi (my own version which has a creamy sauce instead of just olive oil and butter).  Here is my recipe . . .
> 
> Heat oil in cast iron skillet over medium heat.
> Season chicken with garlic salt and pepper (be liberal with the seasonings)
> ...



What's a "slurry"?  Is it like a watery curry, or is that the kind of speech that calls people really impolite names?

Actually it sounds like yer making a roux, with milk?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to make some kind of chicken dinner tonight.  Not sure what yet.  Maybe chicken scampi (my own version which has a creamy sauce instead of just olive oil and butter).  Here is my recipe . . .
> ...



No sweetie, a roux is when you melt butter in a pan and mix it with flour and cook it for a few minutes.  This is just a more simple thickening agent.  You just mix cornstarch with a cold liquid, usually water or milk.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Uhh... I lived in New Orleans Sweetie -- I know what a roux is.    Just never heard of a "slurry".


----------



## G.T. (Apr 22, 2016)

Tonight we have guests and my dinner is going to be _the guests_


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Quick Tip: How to Make and Use a Slurry to Thicken Soup

Most of the time, we think of thickening soups and sauces with a roux, which is a mix of flour and fat added at toward the start of cooking. But a slurry added toward the end of cooking is another easy way to get a thicker, more luxurious sauce without a lot of fuss!

Think of a slurry as almost the opposite of a roux. A roux is cooked, uses fat, and is added at the beginning of cooking. In comparison, a slurry is uncooked, needs no fat, and is added at the end of cooking.

To make a slurry, just measure out the flour into a small bowl - use one tablespoon to thicken a small amount of sauce or up to four tablespoons for a big bowl of soup. Add a cup or so of the hot cooking broth to the flour and whisk until they're completely combined. This is your slurry.

Next, slowly pour the slurry into the main pot while whisking. This whole process prevents any lumps from forming and helps the slurry to incorporate evenly. Keep stirring the soup or sauce until it has thickened up.

In place of flour, you can also use corn starch, potato starch, or any other starch. If you already used a roux at the beginning of cooking but want to use a slurry to get an even thicker sauce, use a starch other than flour for the slurry.

Heads up: In culinary school, we were advised that using flour for both the roux and the slurry can cause hydrolysis, which is when the starch loses its ability to thicken. But more on that in a future food science post!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No need to get all defensive about it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I actually eat cold spaghetti sandwiches.
> ...



We went out and had an early dinner, this was at about 4pm, that's a very early dinner by our standards. 

I had a nice char-grilled sirloin steak with a Caesar salad.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Interesting... I've never used fat in a roux.  Never heard of that.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You gonna be hungry later.  Or maybe already.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 24, 2016)

Wtf don't y'all eat on Sundays?   People be hungry up in here.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Apr 24, 2016)

Rice, a couple glasses of water, and a few Thin Mint Girl Scout cookies.  

So effing hungry still...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2016)

A pork roast, marinated 48 hours in a combination of ginger, teriyaki sauce, sake, and ponzu, pan-seared then oven-roasted wrapped in bacon. Served over a bed of stir-fried bok-choy, garlic, onion, scallions and sesame oil.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



What do you use to make a roux then?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Chris what exactly is a Slurry?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> Rice, a couple glasses of water, and a few Thin Mint Girl Scout cookies.
> 
> So effing hungry still...



Well I'm not surprised, eat something!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yes I was eating Doritos Cool Ranch and also jelly beans sans chocolate sauce


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Usually a butter, or a vegetable oil, in French Cuisine it's always a butter.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Lol!  That's fat.    Oil and butter are fat.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)

I use butter to make a roux.  Margarine makes it too clumpy.  Sometimes bacon fat.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes, oil or butter.  More likely oil in Louisiana.

Sure they have fat IN them but they're not literally just "fat".

I haven't made a roux in ages, don't like it much.  But I do have some potato starch sitting around waiting for an application.  Prolly going to use it to thicken my next curry.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You smoke a lot.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Slurries work well to thicken soups and sauces.  Just as good as roux.  I still use roux to make my mac and cheese though.  The butter just goes better with the cheesy sauce.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh okay I only got four hours sleep, so I have an excuse


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Hey I'm being a good girl, I've stopped smoking because of my condition....so this is helping me with my craving


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)

I made fried rice for my dinner and will be taking some to work with me tonight for my meal break.  That stuff is soooo good.  I like it way more than fried rice from any restaurant.  I have a recipe around here somewhere for it.  I'll look for it and post it here.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 26, 2016)

undecided tonight. : /

eggs or tuna....

sometimes i get really fucking NASTY and put montreal steak seasoning in my tuna

chicken innthe fridge is prolly a day too old for comfort and i ate red meat 2x yesterday


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



There's also this slurry, so I was a bit confused and also distressed Chris, thinking you were using slurry:

Slurry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)

Here's my fried rice recipe.  You must try it.  It's not very traditional, and I substituted a lot of my own ingredients, but I think it is delicious!  

Ingredients:

2 cups precooked white or brown rice (I cook mine in beef or chicken broth for extra flavor)
4 slices bacon (cut into 1 inch pieces)
2 eggs mixed
1 large scallion (minced)
1/2 lg sweet onion or a couple of shallots (minced)
1/2 red pepper (minced)
1-1/2 tbs soy sauce
1 tsp molasses (or maple syrup and honey)
1 tsp ginger (minced)
1 tsp garlic (minced)
1 tsp mustard powder
white pepper and more soy sauce to taste

Directions:

Mix soy sauce, molasses, ginger, arlic, and mustard powder (set aside)

Fry bacon in large frying pan with onions and red pepper (bacon shouldn't be crisp - just until it's cooked through - you don't want crispy bacon in this recipe)

Move the onion and bacon mixture to one side of pan and add eggs and fry them until cooked through

Cut eggs up into pieces with a spatula right in the pan

Add coked rice and heat on low-medium heat until warm/hot.  

Add soy mixture and mix well.  

Cook for a few minutes until everything is mixed well and heated through

Add scallions and white pepper and extra soy sauce to taste.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm prolly gonna make another attempt at making something out of rice noodles, veggies and shrimp, but GT gave me an idea  -- maybe I'll drop an egg in there.  Kind of a faux Pad Thai.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)

G.T. said:


> undecided tonight. : /
> 
> eggs or tuna....
> 
> ...



I don't eat tuna very often.  I have to be in the mood for tuna and I put chips right in the sandwich.  Also, I like to mix it with chopped up pickles.  

We have tuna in the vending machine at work.  Yuck.  I could not bring myself to eat tuna out of a vending machine.    There are also disgusting looking hamburgers in there.  Gross.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > undecided tonight. : /
> ...


Yea when Im not training, Doritos go right on my tuna or turkey sandwiches. Mmmm. 

Damn it 


And I want to make a bird's nest.


but i will not faulter!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Are you on a protein only diet or something?


----------



## G.T. (Apr 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Remaining Ketogenic for a while, yupp.

Protien, green vegetables and some dairy......but you guys would worship at the Alter of how creative I get sometimes......Its not turture, I just get kind of lazy 2 cook some nights after training so hard. tue,wed & thursday are 2 a days also.

My cravings are gone unless we sit here and talk about bacon crumbles in half-baked ben & jerrys


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

Pogo said:


> I'm prolly gonna make another attempt at making something out of rice noodles, veggies and shrimp, but GT gave me an idea  -- maybe I'll drop an egg in there.  Kind of a faux Pad Thai.



*"I'm prolly gonna make another attempt at making something out of rice noodles, veggies and shrimp, but GT gave me an idea  -- maybe I'll drop an egg in there.  Kind of a faux Pad Thai."
*
So where's the ketchup in the above, huh? Huh?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm prolly gonna make another attempt at making something out of rice noodles, veggies and shrimp, but GT gave me an idea  -- maybe I'll drop an egg in there.  Kind of a faux Pad Thai.
> ...



And the chocolate syrup!


----------



## G.T. (Apr 26, 2016)

ended up with spinach and cheese *shrug*


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 26, 2016)

Simple tonight...
Bone-in Chicken Breast and Broccoli
Brined of course, then olive oil, tandoori spice, salt & pepper.
For the Broccoli...steamed, then a quick stir fry with a little butter, slt&ppr, sesame oil and garlic.

It was good. Tandoori blend I get from an Indian store is one of my favorite spices.
I do make full Tandoori chicken from time to time...just didn;t want to do the work tonight.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm prolly gonna make another attempt at making something out of rice noodles, veggies and shrimp, but GT gave me an idea  -- maybe I'll drop an egg in there.  Kind of a faux Pad Thai.
> ...



If I owned a bottle o' ketchup there would be just one thing to go with it....
-- a baseball bat.

::: POW :::

The noodly thing wasn't too great.  Think I'll take a cue from IAWIS and do tandoori tamorra.


----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)

I had spaghetti made with Italian sausage. And yes, I made it. But, didn't eat much of it. Wasn't very hungry.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 27, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Anyone who likes Doritos is a person of great taste 

These are my personal choice:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 27, 2016)

Kat said:


> I had spaghetti made with Italian sausage. And yes, I made it. But, didn't eat much of it. Wasn't very hungry.



Why wasn't you hungry? Hands in the cookie jar for most of the day?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 27, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



*"If I owned a bottle o' ketchup there would be just one thing to go with it....
-- a baseball bat."*

No, you shouldn't be putting ketchup on a baseball bat....hot fudge sauce on a baseball bat, well, this could work


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 27, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



So, according to this thread....I've not eaten since Saturday  and HereWeGoAgain hasn't eaten since Saturday


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 27, 2016)

I haven't eaten it yet, but I'm making crab and bacon mac and cheese for dinner tonight.

Smoked gruyere, Vermont sharp white cheddar, thick-cut applewood bacon, jumbo lump blue crab meat. It's gonna be great.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



  LOL...Last night we had Korean BBQ brought in that was less than stellar.
The night before we had drinks for dinner until we got "full"!!!!
   And on Monday we did Jerk chicken in the Sous vide that turned out absolutely fantastic!!!!
   Cant wait to do it again with about three hours on the smoker after pulling it from the water bath.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I haven't eaten it yet, but I'm making crab and bacon mac and cheese for dinner tonight.
> 
> Smoked gruyere, Vermont sharp white cheddar, thick-cut applewood bacon, jumbo lump blue crab meat. It's gonna be great.



  That sounds pretty damn good. A real comfort food.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 27, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I haven't eaten it yet, but I'm making crab and bacon mac and cheese for dinner tonight.
> 
> Smoked gruyere, Vermont sharp white cheddar, thick-cut applewood bacon, jumbo lump blue crab meat. It's gonna be great.



That's sounds very good, think about putting some chocolate sauce on the bacon, no seriously


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 27, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You're putting chicken in your bath now? I'm getting worried about you


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 27, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't eaten it yet, but I'm making crab and bacon mac and cheese for dinner tonight.
> ...



I have made chocolate-covered bacon before - but I used melted chocolate rather than chocolate sauce. It's even better if you crumble up some oreo cookies and sprinkle that onto the chocolate as it cools.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I haven't eaten it yet, but I'm making crab and bacon mac and cheese for dinner tonight.
> 
> Smoked gruyere, Vermont sharp white cheddar, thick-cut applewood bacon, jumbo lump blue crab meat. It's gonna be great.



  Smoked Gruyere is one of my favorite cheeses.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



  If you hold em under long enough they dont fight for long.....


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 27, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't eaten it yet, but I'm making crab and bacon mac and cheese for dinner tonight.
> ...



I've made crab mac and bacon mac before, but I've never combined the two. I think it's going to be great.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 27, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't eaten it yet, but I'm making crab and bacon mac and cheese for dinner tonight.
> ...



Yeah, it's really good stuff. Makes _great_ mac and cheese.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



   Try it on grilled cheese with honey ham.
Fantastic and easy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 27, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I'm glad to hear this, I've not tried the oreo cookies, but I will!

Hey Pogo are you reading this?


----------



## Zander (Apr 27, 2016)

I ate 12 ounces of 80/20 grass fed ground beef grilled on the bbq with melted Munster cheese. Used fresh lettuce in lieu of a bun. 

Served with a chopped Cucumber and Tomato salad with basil, salt, pepper, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, and about 4 ounces of burata cheese.....OMFG!!!! 

Fantastic!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 27, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



This makes it easier then for you to pluck them?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



  I have to assume you jest...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 27, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Well....




I'm thinking....







































































Yes, I'm jesting 























I think


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



  Give ya a hint...we aint talkin boiled chicken.


----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I had spaghetti made with Italian sausage. And yes, I made it. But, didn't eat much of it. Wasn't very hungry.
> ...





LOL Nooo. I just was not very hungry. It happens.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 27, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



That sounds great, I think I will. I should have a bunch left over.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 27, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Oh, well you should have said, you know how confusing these things are


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 27, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



  Yeah we know...to a certain segment of society it's witchcraft.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh boy....I cannot stand cool ranch Doritos....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And on Monday we did Jerk chicken in the Sous vide



Perverts!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Well I am now.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2016)

Zander said:


> I ate 12 ounces of 80/20 grass fed ground beef grilled on the bbq with melted Munster cheese. Used fresh lettuce in lieu of a bun.
> 
> Served with a chopped Cucumber and Tomato salad with basil, salt, pepper, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, and about 4 ounces of burata cheese.....OMFG!!!!
> 
> Fantastic!!



I love the lettuce in lieu of a bun idea.  I've been doing rollups, that's a good way to build a bread-free sammich.

I've been strictly staying off wheat so much that my clothes are all falling off as I shrink.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 28, 2016)

When I found out spinach artichoke dip was low carb, life got 0.362% more enjoyable which exceeded the quarterly projection of 0.2% and so my shareholders all went jet skiing with rentable bimbos.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > I ate 12 ounces of 80/20 grass fed ground beef grilled on the bbq with melted Munster cheese. Used fresh lettuce in lieu of a bun.
> ...



*"I've been strictly staying off wheat so much that my clothes are all falling off"

 *


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 28, 2016)

Oreo cookies....yeah...they suck.
Just not really into corn syrupy taste of artificial everything....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...




Yeah I received your request for a Pogocam.  There's an app for that, but there's also a fee for that.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


When you due, Lucy?


----------



## G.T. (Apr 28, 2016)

Tonight I'll be having Marinated Fetus, and before you think I'm some barbarian no....its actually a delicacy on this Island I found.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 28, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> I love.pizza for breakfast...


Cold pizza, yes.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 28, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Oldlady has jokes!


----------



## OldLady (Apr 28, 2016)

G.T. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I didn't know it was funny, but they don't call me Mr. Magoo for nothing.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 28, 2016)

Last night we had pork loin, very simple with salt and pepper, cooked in a slow oven until just barely past the pink stage and slice, kids loved it and so did I. In fact, I'm eating it for lunch.

Corn on the side, pretty simple. School night dinners are typically two items...a protein and a veggie. Usually not corn, usually a green veggie but the kids wanted corn.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)

I just stopped and picked something up for dinner last night on my way to work.  Papa Johns honey chipotle wings.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 28, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It's later this year, Kid C.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 28, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Tonight I'll be having Marinated Fetus, and before you think I'm some barbarian no....its actually a delicacy on this Island I found.



Hey I hope you've got ketchup on that island?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I just stopped and picked something up for dinner last night on my way to work.  Papa Johns honey chipotle wings.



You stopped and picked something up for dinner? So, what's his name?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > I ate 12 ounces of 80/20 grass fed ground beef grilled on the bbq with melted Munster cheese. Used fresh lettuce in lieu of a bun.
> ...



Tonight we went and had pizza. This was deep pan, with mushrooms, green pepper, black olives, anchovies, pepperoni and red onions.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I can now tell everyone, you have a nice ass


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Yum!  Except for the anchovies 

You run out of chocklit sauce?


----------



## Zander (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Limiting carbs, especially High Glycemic carbs (like wheat buns!) , always drops the fat for me. 

I've been following a Ketogenic (low carb)  diet for about 2 1/2 weeks in conjunction with a "Cutting" workout plan that is simply brutal (about 30 minutes of lifting heavy with only 30 seconds rest between sets, and 3 sets of HIIT Tabata, followed by 30 mins of steady state cardio) - When I leave the gym it looks like I took a shower with my clothes on!!   My wife makes me strip naked before I can enter the house. Then it's straight to the shower.  

So  far I've lost 8 lbs of body fat in 17 days.   I have 13 days left.......my goal is to get back to the 10% body fat range.  I may have to extend to 45 days to get there. But it's definitely worth it....I feel great!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That's such a great ass


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 28, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Why don't more people like anchovies?

The chocolate sauce, I had some of that on dill pickles earlier, good stuff


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 28, 2016)

Smoked oysters. I love them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 28, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Smoked oysters. I love them.



They are an aphrodisiac.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 28, 2016)

Zander said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I understand your wife, I make Mr. Lucy strip naked before he makes my dinner, as we went out tonight, unfortunately he had to be clothed


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 28, 2016)

OldLady said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I love.pizza for breakfast...
> ...



You like cold pizza? I also like cold pizza.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't more people like anchovies?


They are salty as hell. My dad always had them on the pizza but he drank lots of beer. We struggled through it and, never again.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)

I haven't had anything for dinner today and didn't even go to work because I'm not feeling very well tonight.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I haven't had anything for dinner today and didn't even go to work because I'm not feeling very well tonight.



Oh Chris 

What is it like the flu or something?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't had anything for dinner today and didn't even go to work because I'm not feeling very well tonight.
> ...





I just have a stomachache and sick to my stomach.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I wonder what's caused this? Perhaps think about having a nap, it might help.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I usually work 9 PM to 5 AM, so I am going to have a hard time sleeping if I go to bed now!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Smoked oysters. I love them.
> ...



  I guess for those who need a pecker stiffener.....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yanno I bet if we scroll up right in this thread we can figger it out...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 29, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Don't you dare blame my Papa John's wings!  Besides, it was like the next day when I started feeling sick.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Pizza has "wings"?  I dint even know it could fly.  Well, other than frisbee style.

But what do I know ---- I used to not know buffalo could fly either.  I figgered they're too heavy.  Live and learn.
I _still _haven't figured out how they teach a chicken to fry a steak....


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 29, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Papa Johns has wings too!    Buffalo wings too.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 29, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Zander (Apr 29, 2016)

Going with "Chile Verde" tonight.   First I browned chopped onions and the garlic in a bit of olive oil.  Then I browned the pork shoulder roast for  a few minutes per side (it was originally 6.6 lbs bone-in pork shoulder - but i trimmed 2lbs for use in another recipe)  then threw it into the crock pot on low with some diced tomatoes, chopped up Jalapenos, and a can of green salsa......in 6 hours I'll be in heaven.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 29, 2016)

Zander said:


> Going with "Chile Verde" tonight.   First I browned chopped onions and the garlic in a bit of olive oil.  Then I browned the pork shoulder roast for  a few minutes per side (it was originally 6.6 lbs bone-in pork shoulder - but i trimmed 2lbs for use in another recipe)  then threw it into the crock pot on low with some diced tomatoes, chopped up Jalapenos, and a can of green salsa......in 6 hours I'll be in heaven.



Stop it!  I'm starving and I'm not going to be eating until like 8 or 9 PM.    I'm going to have to eat some chips or something.


----------



## Zander (Apr 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Going with "Chile Verde" tonight.   First I browned chopped onions and the garlic in a bit of olive oil.  Then I browned the pork shoulder roast for  a few minutes per side (it was originally 6.6 lbs bone-in pork shoulder - but i trimmed 2lbs for use in another recipe)  then threw it into the crock pot on low with some diced tomatoes, chopped up Jalapenos, and a can of green salsa......in 6 hours I'll be in heaven.
> ...


Screw the chips.....Have some bacon!! 






The Hormel microwave bacon comes out perfectly every time in 2 1/2 minutes and best of all - no clean up!!

BACON!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

Zander said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Excellent, there's something wrong with people who don't like bacon.

For dinner last night, Mr. Lucy made pan-seared Rainbow trout with Thyme and garlic, roasted asparagus with a Béarnaise sauce and boiled Charlotte potatoes with butter and sea salt.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Going with "Chile Verde" tonight.   First I browned chopped onions and the garlic in a bit of olive oil.  Then I browned the pork shoulder roast for  a few minutes per side (it was originally 6.6 lbs bone-in pork shoulder - but i trimmed 2lbs for use in another recipe)  then threw it into the crock pot on low with some diced tomatoes, chopped up Jalapenos, and a can of green salsa......in 6 hours I'll be in heaven.
> ...



How are you feeling Chris? You felt unwell last night, I hope you're better?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 29, 2016)

Zander said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Microwaving bacon is as blasphemous as boiling a steak.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I agree, I didn't mention this to Zander as I was trying to be....diplomatic


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 29, 2016)

I have a deep-seated distrust of microwaves.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I have a deep-seated distrust of microwaves.


I have a microwave but I never ever use it.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I have a deep-seated distrust of microwaves.
> ...



We have one, the lady uses it.

But I'm the cook in the house, and I never go near it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I have a deep-seated distrust of microwaves.



Well yes, most people should, but they don't. They tend to use microwaves as it's quicker, sheer laziness it is.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 29, 2016)

Home made burgers, grass fed chopped sirloin.  The kids loved it.  Root beer floats.  That's my frivoulous Friday!


----------



## Tilly (Apr 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Home made burgers, grass fed chopped sirloin.  The kids loved it.  Root beer floats.  That's my frivoulous Friday!


Sounds good. We had salmon marinated in chilli, coriander and lime, with wild rice and a salad with some feet, lots of spring onions and baby toms. Delish.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 29, 2016)

Lol, not feet, feta. Damned predictive text.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Home made burgers, grass fed chopped sirloin.  The kids loved it.  Root beer floats.  That's my frivoulous Friday!
> ...


I'd like to get my kids to appreciate that kind of food too.  They like salad, but mixed reviews on salmon and "wild rice" is a bit exotic for my two youngest.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Lol, not feet, feta. Damned predictive text.


pig's feta?


----------



## Tilly (Apr 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


Yeah, not usually a hit with the young ones, lol. We are eating a LOT of salad and raw stuff as in raw vegetables for their enzymes. My other half has psoriasis so I thought it would be worth a try, and it is really helping.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, not feet, feta. Damned predictive text.
> ...


Eh??? Sheeps milk feta cheese.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Home made burgers, grass fed chopped sirloin.  The kids loved it.  Root beer floats.  That's my frivoulous Friday!
> ...



*"and a salad with some feet,"
*
OMG Tilly....


----------



## Dhara (Apr 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


JOke.  feet.. instead of feta


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Lol, not feet, feta. Damned predictive text.



Hmmmm....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Home made burgers, grass fed chopped sirloin.  The kids loved it.  Root beer floats.  That's my frivoulous Friday!



When I was in Texas, I had root beer floats followed with Tequila chasers


----------



## Tilly (Apr 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


Lol. Told you I'm tired.  Goodnight epicureans


----------



## Dhara (Apr 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Home made burgers, grass fed chopped sirloin.  The kids loved it.  Root beer floats.  That's my frivoulous Friday!
> ...


OMG barfaroo!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I have a deep-seated distrust of microwaves.
> ...



  Ours died a few years ago and we havent been able to find a replacement that fits in the built in hole without modifying the cabinetry.  
   But then I really havent looked to hard because to be honest we dont use it.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Home made burgers, grass fed chopped sirloin.  The kids loved it.  Root beer floats.  That's my frivoulous Friday!
> ...


I went to Texas and could not believe the size of the meals served in restaurants


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Lol, not feet, feta. Damned predictive text.



It's always the quiet ones


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



   So toe cheese?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



  Those were the appetizers....


----------



## Tilly (Apr 29, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Yes I know, they have no control.

I was in Texas for six months, on the second week I acquired a Texan boyfriend....this was when my friend and I were in a bar. Anyhow this man, who was very nice looking, says to me "you sound like Marlene Dietrich, let's have a bier"....so, you know, what was a girl supposed to do but give in


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



  And yes,everything really is bigger in Texas....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



  We get that a lot down here..
Women cant resist the Texan drawl.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yes I agree....also in Norway....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Well yes, that and he was packing a very nice handgun, which he showed me.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Okay, go and sit on the naughty step


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



  I'm sure it was a big bore....
Funny you should mention that though. The wife and I were at our favorite Cajun joint and we had to sit with three girls visiting from Jersey because it was so crowded.
   They of course said they were moving here after visiting and they asked a lot of question about life in Texas.
    Whipped out the phone and showed em some pics of the weekend place and my firearms.
    They were falling all over themselves in amazement. Then I told em I had a pistol in my pocket....they freaked and wanted me to pull it out right there in the restaurant.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 29, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Gees, that's the last thing I'd want a stranger to show me in a bar!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



    Yeah I here ya....
Once I explained that the guy behind the bar and half the customers were packing as well they saw the light.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I didn't say he showed me the handgun in the bar....he showed me that later.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Okkkkkk.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Pistol in your pocket....I'm reminded of that Mae West line here


----------



## Dhara (Apr 29, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


One reason I don't hang out in bars....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



  No,seriously it was a pistol...
The little fella is my summer gun.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



    You obviously dont live in Texas. Most everyone carries,and we have way fewer shootings even as the fourth largest city in the U.S.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Beautiful things.

Myself, I have a Glock 19, Glock 17 and also a Glock 26, we make the best guns 




















I had a discussion about guns and also my nations liberal gun laws, bizarrely in my film thread with Shadow355, it begins on page 4 and also into page 5, this when Shadow asks me about what the gun laws are like in Europa, so I tell him mainly about my nations liberal gun laws....we're a well armed nation:

Why don't people watch films?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



  I Love a Glock!!! And I love a women who knows how to use one!!!
My lovely Bride told me she could shoot a can out of the air with a shotgun from the hip when I met her.
  When she proved it I knew she was the one for me.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



It's easy to understand why Texan men and Austrian girls get along....love of guns and love of shrimp....a perfect combination


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...




  A match made in Heaven!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Glock's are an all round nice gun, lovely grip and everything, not a flaw.

So the Firearms section of the forum seems to have disappeared. I posted in there in a thread about when I blew the head off a pigeon, I hate pigeons, filthy creatures, it was standing on the lawn, so I thought why not, so I went inside the house, thought the Glock 26 can handle this situation, went back outside and blew the pigeons head off.

Dhara, I think is anti-gun, she's not going to happy when she reads this....uh-oh


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



  The FN has a long history (the big boy on top) starting in Belgium.
They are the foremost maker of battle weapons and they have no piers.
   She cost me a shitload but I've never shot a finer .45

Tradition & Innovation


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2016)

This is one of the small ones....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2016)

Then you get up to the heavy stuff..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2016)

And the even more tech advanced....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2016)

You just cant beat the Belgium quality.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2016)

As much as I hate to admit it the FNX .45 beats out the American Colt 1911 .45 in accuracy and ammo capacity with the Colt holding 7 rounds and the FN holding 15 rounds.
    It's just all around badass.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Uh oh, Dhara's a Buddhist.  Not exactly a gun gal.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 30, 2016)

Grilled cheese!

I feel like I'm 10 years old again!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Feeling much better, thanks Lucy!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 30, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Grilled cheese!
> 
> I feel like I'm 10 years old again!



Grilled cheese with tomato and bacon.  Yummmmm.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 30, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> As much as I hate to admit it the FNX .45 beats out the American Colt 1911 .45 in accuracy and ammo capacity with the Colt holding 7 rounds and the FN holding 15 rounds.
> It's just all around badass.



I thought this was a food thread, not a gun thread.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Grilled cheese!
> ...


You are making my mouth water. Maybe for lunch.

But that was some really really good grilled cheese last evening. We just welcomed some new neighbors next door and I've been smelling some funny burning herbs wafting through the air ever since they moved into the neighborhood. 

I'm thinking that my wife and I might have caught a contact buzz from their wacky tobacky and got a serious case of the munchies.

Yummy.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 30, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Well, I had to completely forego appetisers and deserts because the meals were so huge, BUT the best steaks (and I very very rarely eat red meat as I don't normally like it.  Yummy.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 30, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I agree with that, some mighty fine men in Texas 
And did I mention the steaks?


----------



## Zander (Apr 30, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's for emergency use only.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Right up there with chocolate sauce on spaghetti.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I luuuuuuv Mae West.  She had spunk.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



So yesterday, this was Easter Day dinner. Mr. Lucy made roast lamb with bay leaves and garlic, steamed broccoli with a Hollandaise sauce and boiled Désirée potatoes with butter and sea salt.


----------



## Zander (May 1, 2016)

Finished off the Pork Chile Verde tonight.....de-lish-ous!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 1, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



  Here's one for ya Lucy.

The wife and I watch Triple D on a regular basis,for the uninitiated thats Diners Drive inns and Dives,not a porn show with huge breasts,and we watched a guy from Cleveland of all places make Machaca.
Intrigued we tracked down the recipe and gave it a shot.

We opted for the Anchiote paste over the powder because it's much more flavorful...this is a winner!!!
Highly recommend it!!!

Cleveland Foodie

Be sure and make the Guacamole,it's a perfect match!


----------



## Zander (May 1, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I love machaca and eggs....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 1, 2016)

Zander said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



  It's whats for breakfast .....in the morning.
Of course i'll be napping shortly after....


----------



## Mr. H. (May 1, 2016)

I thawed out some ground beef enchiladas I had made a few weeks ago. Still yummy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 1, 2016)

Mr. H. said:


> I thawed out some ground beef enchiladas I had made a few weeks ago. Still yummy.



  I'm a sucker for cheese enchiladas.
Took the wife and I a shitload of tries to get em just right.
  And FUCK chile gravy!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Thanks I'll bookmark that.

*"The wife and I watch Triple D on a regular basis,for the uninitiated thats Diners Drive inns and Dives,not a porn show with huge breasts"*

I'm an innocent girl with a virgin mind, I don't even know what porn is


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 1, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



  A little heads up.
You wont be able to put all the salt,Anchiote paste and coffee on the meat before searing. Give it a good layer and dump whats left into your brazing pot and make sure you have room for around four cups of water or your liquid will be to strong when it comes time to toss the pulled beef in it.
  It will also leave you with far more liquid than you can possibly use in one sitting,freeze it and use it on pulled chicken or pork.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 1, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I thawed out some ground beef enchiladas I had made a few weeks ago. Still yummy.
> ...


Whether you're using chicken/cheese/ground beef, break up a package of cream cheese into the pan once the meat is cooked through. It gives the filling a creamy cheesy texture.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 1, 2016)

Mr. H. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



  Nooooooooooo!!!!!! 
But then I guess mexican food is regional.
   My favorite gravy is chicken stock based.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 1, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


It's about texture and flavor. However you achieve it in order to get your desired profile works just fine. No need to get your panties in a uproar. I like a lot of chili powder and cumin and.... chipotle.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 1, 2016)

Mr. H. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



  To each his own. I like TexMex enchiladas.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 2, 2016)

Mrs. H. brought home some Wendy's chili for dinner. She ate it as is, I added chili powder cumin and ground dried chipotle and it kicked motherfuckin' ass.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 2, 2016)

Mr. H. said:


> Mrs. H. brought home some Wendy's chili for dinner. She ate it as is, I added chili powder cumin and ground dried chipotle and it kicked motherfuckin' ass.


Are you still alive?


----------



## Mr. H. (May 2, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. H. brought home some Wendy's chili for dinner. She ate it as is, I added chili powder cumin and ground dried chipotle and it kicked motherfuckin' ass.
> ...


My only regret is that I forgot the chipotle hot sauce. 

Yeah I'm alive but sweating like a mother scratcher.


----------



## Pogo (May 2, 2016)

Mr. H. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Ah, you need a Big Gulp.


----------



## Zander (May 2, 2016)

The redhead blew my mind with dinner tonight. 

She made veal meatballs. Normally that would be a kind of ho-hum meal. But tonight she did something amazing to them. She took the ground veal, mixed in fresh full fat ricotta cheese, then added a small amount of golden beets and heirloom carrots (steamed leftovers from the other day), some oregano, and parmesan cheese......and then the secret amazing ingredient that pulled it all together.....fresh Lemon Basil.  She pan fried  them on low heat with Avocado oil...

They tasted amazing! The lemon basil perfectly complimented the root veggies and tangy parmesan and creamy ricotta....heavenly.  I think we may have to have it again tomorrow!!


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 2, 2016)

Mr. H. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Alriiiight!!  That's the best tiiiiime!!!  Get off this forum and go tend to the Mrs. you itchy bastard! Waahaha


----------



## Kat (May 2, 2016)

Zander said:


> The redhead blew my mind with dinner tonight.
> 
> She made veal meatballs. Normally that would be a kind of ho-hum meal. But tonight she did something amazing to them. She took the ground veal, mixed in fresh full fat ricotta cheese, then added a small amount of golden beets and heirloom carrots (steamed leftovers from the other day), some oregano, and parmesan cheese......and then the secret amazing ingredient that pulled it all together.....fresh Lemon Basil.  She pan fried  them on low heat with Avocado oil...
> 
> They tasted amazing! The lemon basil perfectly complimented the root veggies and tangy parmesan and creamy ricotta....heavenly.  I think we may have to have it again tomorrow!!




That sounds yummy!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 3, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



For dinner Mr. Lucy made a vegetarian lasagne, with Portobello mushrooms, aubergine, red peppers, Castelvetrano olives and red onions, we had a Caesar salad also.


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)

I had chicken thighs with a glaze (again) and twice baked potatoes (which were awesome).  I'll post the recipe.  

Ingredients:

4 russet potatoes
2 slices of bacon
1 large scallion
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese
3 to 4 tbs butter
1/3 cup sour cream
salt and pepper

Bake about 4 good sized russet potatoes at 400 degrees for 30 minutes.  (meanwhile cook up some bacon - 2 pieces)

Pierce potatoes with a fork and bake for another 30 minutes (make sure you pierce them deep enough - I had one explode on me once - lol).  

Take potatoes out and decrease oven temperature to 375 degrees.  

Cut tops (carefully) off potatoes lengthwise and set aside.  

Spoon out potatoes into a bowl.  

Add 1/3 cup sour cream and about 2 or 3 tbsp butter.  (Reserve 1 tbsp butter to melt and brush on potato skins).  Mash potatoes well.  

Add chopped scallions, bacon broken into bits, 1/4 tsp nutmeg, about 1/3 cup grated cheddar cheese (reserve the rest of cheese for topping), salt and pepper to taste. 

Spoon filling back into potato shells and top with reserved cheese.   

Meanwhile, melt reserved butter and brush on potato tops, sprinkle with salt and pepper (they are like a great snack/appetizer - potato skins!!!).  

Bake potatoes and tops at 375 degrees for about 20 minutes.  

Eat and enjoy!


----------



## Pogo (May 10, 2016)

So Ooosie....

I made my baked vegetable-rice dish tonight, with a variation.  Put small slices of both chicken and fish in it, and or extra flavour mixed in some Jalfreezi sauce.  Deeee-licious.

Broccoli
Cauliflower
Carrot
Red and yellow bell peps
Zucchini
Peas
String beans
Sweet onion
--- all above steamed while basmati rice cooks, then tossed with Mozarella and Feta (and a bit of leftover Muenster), baked @ 350 for 15 minutes.

I should note, that's 350 Fahrenheit.  Don't want Europeans going extra crispy.


----------



## sealybobo (May 10, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


My dad makes me these healthy salads I hate. No meat and no dressing. So I went and got $1 tortila chips $1 salsa $1 onion $4 beef $1 taco meat seasoning and $3 cheese $1 sour cream and turn those salads into amazing taco salads


----------



## sealybobo (May 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I had chicken thighs with a glaze (again) and twice baked potatoes (which were awesome).  I'll post the recipe.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


Tonight I almost got a steak but so expensive and pork was $3 for 3 big pieces. I got some pork shake and bake cooked them for 45 minutes on 425 with tater tots.

You know what makes a great dinner IMO? Condiments. I had this 1883 suuce and it was perfect. I used 5 different condiments tonight. God bless ketsup and ranch and honey mustard and sweet n sour


----------



## Pogo (May 10, 2016)

Pogo said:


> So Ooosie....
> 
> I made my baked vegetable-rice dish tonight, with a variation.  Put small slices of both chicken and fish in it, and or extra flavour mixed in some Jalfreezi sauce.  Deeee-licious.
> 
> ...



Oh I forgot to add --- the fish was tilapia.  Ooosie's favourite.


----------



## Unkotare (May 10, 2016)

Got some butter chicken in the skillet, and potatoes in the oven.


----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Got some butter chicken in the skillet, and potatoes in the oven.




Not sure what butter chicken is, but that sounds good!


----------



## Pogo (May 11, 2016)

Pogo said:


> So Ooosie....
> 
> I made my baked vegetable-rice dish tonight, with a variation.  Put small slices of both chicken and fish in it, and or extra flavour mixed in some Jalfreezi sauce.  Deeee-licious.
> 
> ...



Ooops, forgot to list tomato in the ingredients.  That's important.
The original recipe also calls for eggplant, but I usually don't bother.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I had chicken thighs with a glaze (again) and twice baked potatoes (which were awesome).  I'll post the recipe.
> ...



I only count 4 condiments there.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You forgot to count the 1883 sauce.  1883 sauce, ketchup, ranch, honey mustard and sweet and sour.  
I ate a pot cookie last night and I was trippin balls.  I fell asleep and didn't set my alarm.  I woke up with 25 minutes to get to work and got there with 5 minutes to spare.  Nice working 7 minutes from work.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



What is 1883 sauce?  Never heard of it.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It was near the steak sauce so it's like an A1.  It was on special so I tried it.  Not bad.  From what I'm seeing when I try to google it it's a cheap Kroger brand?  

Yup!.  I found it.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



My favorite steak sauce is my own homemade steak sauce, but if I was to use a bought brand . . .


----------



## Pogo (May 11, 2016)

You wanna see some condiment, I got cher condiment right here:




​One of my mother's neighbors somehow acquired one, and they gave it to me because no one on the block was wiling to try it.  At that time it was made from scotch bonnet peppers, which if you're into hot stuff is like 

Sadly, when I went to replace it they had changed the formula to a mustard base.  Now I love mustard, but compared to the original this was 

I would use it in Balela, which it's just about time to make....


I can black beans
1 can chick peas (garbanzos)
2 tomatoes, diced (~ ¾ cup)
1 chopped white onion
1 clove garlic (actually several)
3 tablespoons olive oil
½ cup vinegar
1 lemon, squeezed
½ cup chopped Italian parsley (<< the lead singer)
chopped hot peppers and/or hot sauce to taste
Dash of cumin
_Optional:_ mint, capers, julienned carrot (for texture), celery top leaves (< good for managing hot weather)

Marinate ~ 1 hour in fridge. Exquisite.
I'm generally not a fan of parsley but it really really works here. Yummmm....


----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)

Roast and veggies.  I know, boring.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Pogo said:


> You wanna see some condiment, I got cher condiment right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Colon cleaner??    That doesn't sound like it would end up being very pleasant . . . in the end.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Roast and veggies.  I know, boring.



What kind of roast?  I love roast beef, pork roast, etc.


----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)

I always use Beef Chuck..... it's actually in the Crock Pot
Is there a better beef to use?  I'm always open to suggestions..


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

I use eye of round.  It's fairly cheap and not real tough.  I always slice a clove of garlic thin, put slits in the roast and put the garlic in the slits.  Then I make a rub with garlic salt, smoked paprika and pepper and rub the roast with that.  I don't have a roasting rack, so I put in a baking pan with a little bit of water on the bottom (I like to make a pan gravy out of the water and juices after it's done cooking anyway).


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

I use a loin roast for pork roast (not tenderloin) because loin has a fat cap on it which keeps the meat moist and gives it a lot of flavor.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi, did you try those chicken thighs yet?


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I always use Beef Chuck..... it's actually in the Crock Pot
> Is there a better beef to use?  I'm always open to suggestions..



I rarely use the slow cooker.  I should use it more often.  It's pretty much still brand new!  I've probably only used it 5 times, and I've had it for at least 5 years.  Lol.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Roast and veggies.  I know, boring.


My dad makes me a real nice baked salmon with asparagus and baby baked potatoes. Some people would love it I hate it! Bread it and give me tarter sauce and French fries anyday.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I always use Beef Chuck..... it's actually in the Crock Pot
> ...


How do I make beef tenderloin tips or a good casserole with great breadcrumbs.


----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Roast and veggies.  I know, boring.
> ...



tell your dad to cook for me! I would love it!


----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I always use Beef Chuck..... it's actually in the Crock Pot
> ...



Yeah - but you're a good cook!


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Teach me what's easy and good in a crock pot slow cooker


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2016)

Is there a particular kind of beef you throw in a slow cooker? Raw chicken? What do you put in that makes it yummy. Yea and vegetables too. I like rice too.


----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Chuck roast, potatoes, carrots, beef or chicken broth and lipton french onion soup mix.
Cook on high for 8 hours for tender


----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)

If you are not too lazy - brown the beef or chicken in a frying pan before adding to the crock post.

It seals in the moisture - makes it more tender.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Celery too right? Can I do rice not potatoes? Or both?


----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Celery is fine, not sure about rice.  I have never cooked raw rice..    ChrisL ?


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


If you slow cook for long time it it'll be fine or maybe cook it separately and add later.

Chuck roast is what I have to remember and brown the meat first..


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I don't know.  I told you I don't use the slow cooker much.    I don't see why not though.  Probably wouldn't want to use minute rice though.  A "real" rice that takes a while to cook would probably work out well though.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I don't usually make casseroles.  Not my favorite food.  

For beef tenderloin (roast), I would season them with salt and pepper (maybe garlic salt would be good), and sear it in a frying pan, then bake or cook them on the grill with indirect heat.  You want to make sure you don't burn it because it's an expensive cut of meat.  

You know, you can find tons of recipes online.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 12, 2016)

I am making pork bone soup. I use pork ribs to make this soup with. I add potato's, carrots, poblano pepper, jalapeno pepper, onion, garlic, pepper, Italian seasoning, and salt.

I throw it in a slow cooker and let it cook all day. Some will add cabbage to it but I prefer it without the cabbage.


----------



## Bonzi (May 12, 2016)

I have no clue.  I have some left over roast, might make some fried rice to supplement.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I have no clue.  I have some left over roast, might make some fried rice to supplement.



You can make a stir fry out of it.


----------



## Bonzi (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have no clue.  I have some left over roast, might make some fried rice to supplement.
> ...



great idea.  will do


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 12, 2016)

Pogo said:


> You wanna see some condiment, I got cher condiment right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Colon Cleaner....now THERE'S a winning marketing name for a food product if ever there was one


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have no clue.  I have some left over roast, might make some fried rice to supplement.
> ...



Out of what? Colons? Sorry I need to read several pages of what people are eating....I've neglected my own thread


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 12, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Roast and veggies.  I know, boring.
> ...



You don't like baked salmon with asparagus and baby baked potatoes? You know if you put chocolate sauce on the baked salmon....


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

I've never had salmon, but I don't think I'd like it.  Is it "fishy" tasting?  I don't like that.


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I put something on it.  Last night tartar sauce.  The last time I found some Arby Horsey sauce and yummy!  Otherwise it's just fish.  My dad is a health nut so no breading or tartar in his house.


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I've never had salmon, but I don't think I'd like it.  Is it "fishy" tasting?  I don't like that.


Actually the kind he makes for me is the least fishy.  Maybe it's socki salmon?  He will make everyone else trout or some other kind of fish and to me those are really fishy.  Salmon is a thick expensive and almost like a white meat kind of fish and it is not fishy.  But it sure ain't chicken steak or pork.  

The only reason I eat it is because it is healthy.


----------



## OldLady (May 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > You wanna see some condiment, I got cher condiment right here:
> ...


If you run out of it, a muffuletta from Central Grocery in New Orleans works well.


----------



## Pogo (May 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > You wanna see some condiment, I got cher condiment right here:
> ...



That's_* Professor Phardtpounder's *_Colon Cleanser to you Missy.


----------



## TNHarley (May 12, 2016)

cant believe I been missing out on this thread!
Tonight im doing a simple "southwest chicken" quesadilla.
Diced chicken, rotel, black beans and corn mixed up with creole seasoning. Drizzle it with melted queso cheese. Real queso cheese.
Between the queso and creole, it kinda comes out "chipotleish" lol
My aunt got me a quesadilla grill for my birthday. I been using the shit out of it.
FYI, that is really good in eggroll wraps and deep fried or baked. Dip it in the cheese YUM
Spinach doesn't hurt it either. And gives it a good look too.


----------



## G.T. (May 12, 2016)

dry assed broiled chicken naked


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I've never had salmon, but I don't think I'd like it.  Is it "fishy" tasting?  I don't like that.



*"I've never had salmon, but I don't think I'd like it.  Is it "fishy" tasting?  I don't like that."*

Is salmon fishy tasting? Chris salmon _is _a fish....get with the programme already


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2016)

G.T. said:


> dry assed broiled chicken naked


Tonight I'll be eating fava beans, liver and some wine.


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had salmon, but I don't think I'd like it.  Is it "fishy" tasting?  I don't like that.
> ...


You know what she means.  I've had salmons steaks that tasted nothing like fish.  Not all fish smell and taste like sardeens, right?


----------



## G.T. (May 12, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > dry assed broiled chicken naked
> ...


i do eat like a complete carnivore, its a side effect of being Superhuman


----------



## TNHarley (May 12, 2016)

G.T. said:


> dry assed broiled chicken naked


 are you doing it for a diet or something? I ask because broiling chicken in fruit juice is a nice kick. And it shouldn't hurt it that bad..


----------



## G.T. (May 12, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > dry assed broiled chicken naked
> ...


I am in a training camp for 24weeks and my diet is just fuel, not pleasure.

Albeit, I do get creative.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 12, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



When fish smells like fish, don't eat it because it means it's going off already.


----------



## G.T. (May 12, 2016)

caviar is gross, i dont care what a single high brow loser could ever say about it


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Some fish has a "fishy" and an "oily" flavor.  I don't like that.  I like only the white flaky kind of fish that is more mild in flavor.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> When fish smells like fish, don't eat it because it means it's going off already.


Salmon doesn't have a fishy smell, is pink and meaty. Pan cooking is called salmon steaks. It's very tasty but got stupid expensive so I don't buy it anymore.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



That is true.  Fish is not supposed to smell, but some fish do have a fishy taste, like swordfish and others.  Yuck!


----------



## Pogo (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I've never had salmon, but I don't think I'd like it.  Is it "fishy" tasting?  I don't like that.



It really isn't "fishy" no.  It's "red" tasting.  Or "meaty" tasting, or "flaky" tasting.   Do you like tuna?


----------



## Pogo (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I don't think swordfish is "fishy" either.  I'd call that "meaty".  I like it.

I don't eat it very often though.  The swords make my gums bleed.


----------



## TNHarley (May 12, 2016)

Salmon is some of the best fish. My wife even eats it an she won't touch other fish.
I won't touch fresh water fish myself.


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. I hate fish and even I liked swordfish. It was similar to dry white chunk tuna only way better.

I hate trout.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



It is fishy and gross and "swordy".


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had salmon, but I don't think I'd like it.  Is it "fishy" tasting?  I don't like that.
> ...



Only sometimes do I like tuna.  I add pickles to it and put chips right in my sandwich though.  I also put celery salt on it.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I thought it was fishy.


----------



## Pogo (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Goes with a nice sharp cheese.


----------



## Pogo (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well it's kinda similar to tuna in consistency, but "redder" if that makes any sense.  I don't think either one is really fishy but if I had to pick I'd say tuna tends to be "fishier" than salmon.

You can't possibly continue avoiding salmon, not even tasting it.  It just isn't kosher.


----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)

I can't hack tuna. Salmon is too strong. Seems a ton stronger tasting than the salmon I had when living in Alaska.


What did I have for dinner? Nuttin.


----------



## Muhammed (May 13, 2016)

Salad, bacon mushroom Swiss burgers & fries.

It might sound boring, but I've been told by several people that I make the best burger they've ever had.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 13, 2016)

G.T. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Either that or you're just a complete glutton


----------



## G.T. (May 13, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Warm blood plus garlic salt makes my mouth water, I'm a monster from a neighboring Republic.


----------



## sealybobo (May 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


In my dad's AARP magazine it's says don't eat talapia or catfish. They have very few omega 3s.

Eat salmon tuna halibut black cod sardines anchovies and rainbow trout


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I only like cod and tuna.  Never had salmon or trout.  Anchovies and sardines  . . . . ewwww.  Here in NE, we have a lot of "mercury" pollution in our rivers and streams, so it is not advisable to eat a lot of fresh water fish.  Pregnant women are advised to avoid it as well as tuna.  I mostly eat chicken, TBH.  Lol.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2016)

I scored a heaping big bundle of Swiss chard.  Haven't had that for a while.  Gonna steam that up with taters and fish.


----------



## Bonzi (May 28, 2016)

a BLT and Welch's fruit snacks


----------



## Bonzi (May 28, 2016)

(I made my husband chicken & vegetables)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You don't like Lobster? WTF woman, get with the programme already


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 7, 2016)

Pogo said:


> I scored a heaping big bundle of Swiss chard.  Haven't had that for a while.  Gonna steam that up with taters and fish.



I mentioned this on another thread, and for dinner last night Mr. Lucy made cake, he began it at about 4pm, but we had Guglhupf/Gugelhupf, my favourite sort with cherries and cream liqueur icing....and no I didn't put ketchup on it, THAT would be an IMMEDIATE shooting offence 

It's a traditional Austrian dessert, it was made famous by Kaiser Franz Josef.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I scored a heaping big bundle of Swiss chard.  Haven't had that for a while.  Gonna steam that up with taters and fish.
> ...



Yum.

You want a delicious cake Oosie?  My favourite is Hummingbird Cake.  I highly recommend.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 7, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Hummingbird Cake looks marvellous


----------



## Pogo (Jun 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Pineapple.  And pecans and cream cheese and lots of nutmeg ---- and apparently bananas, though I never noticed that part.  I think of it as carrot cake, creamy, with _pineapple._

Did I mention it's got pineapple?  Might have forgot.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 7, 2016)

I had vegan Mac and cheeze with grilled lemon asparagus!  Yummy!


----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> I had vegan Mac and cheeze with grilled lemon asparagus!  Yummy!





What is vegan Mac and Cheese Carla_Danger 

I love love asparagus!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 7, 2016)

Kat said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I had vegan Mac and cheeze with grilled lemon asparagus!  Yummy!
> ...





It's a healthy alternative to mac and cheese.  I think it's really pretty tasty.


----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...





That looks pretty darn good! Thanks


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 7, 2016)

Kat said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...





I don't like giving up my favorite foods, so I find ways I don't have to.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 8, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I'm getting my kitchen slave on this, he said it'll have to wait until Saturday though.

So ogo, this Hummingbird Cake, is it a NOLA thing, or do other parts of America also have it?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I think it might be a Southern thing, not a NOLA thing.  Actually I think a Southern magazine made it up.

I generally don't do desserts, it's just not my thing.  But this is one of the exceptions I cannot resist.  Even though it's got wheat.

There's also Jeff Davis Pie, that's another Southern thing.  But I'm not sure you can get a proper supply of Jeff Davis in Europa.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




There are two other desserts I intentionally go for in a restaurant --- one is kheer in an Indian restaurant -- beautiful rice pudding that provides a perfect finish to the savoury sensuality of the meal.  The other is another rice-y dish found only occasionally in Thai restaurants, called "Song Kaya" (I made them teach it to me in Thai so I could properly order it when possible).  It must be intensive to make because they always know what I'm talking about, but they rarely actually have it.

Song Kaya is made with sticky rice and coconut custard.  What it does to your taste buds after a nice spicy meal simply defies verbal description.  We don't really have a word for that kind of orgasm.....  

At one restaurant I asked for it, they said no sorry, it's not on the menu, which is what they usually say.  Then they brought me out some of their personal stash.


----------



## Marianne (Jun 8, 2016)

Nothing fancy, Grilled hotdogs, baked beans,corn on the cob, tossed salad and Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 8, 2016)

Homemade tamales from the Mexican family down the road.  Jarritos to wash them down.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 8, 2016)

Marianne said:


> Nothing fancy, Grilled hotdogs, baked beans,corn on the cob, tossed salad and Ice cream for dessert.


Sounds like a cookout. Might not be fancy but I bet it was good.


----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)

Chi and it is drifter fault!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 10, 2016)

Tonight I'm making homemade "perfect" hummus on whole wheat pita bread with lettuce and tomatoes.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I was talking about fishes.  Of course I like lobster.  Had some for dinner last night actually.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 10, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Tonight I'm making homemade "perfect" hummus on whole wheat pita bread with lettuce and tomatoes.




Haha, what a character.  That was a hoot to watch.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton 

Do you like steamers?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 10, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight I'm making homemade "perfect" hummus on whole wheat pita bread with lettuce and tomatoes.
> ...





That woman is a trip. She's funny, and her recipe is perfect. Adding the avocado, plus adding baking soda while boiling the chickpeas really makes the hummus smooth. If you like hummus, you should try her recipe.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 10, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



I love hummous, and tahini, and I have plenty of the latter that needs usin'.  Not sure if I'm gonna break down and go to avacado for the first time ever though.  I'll put up with unsmooth.  But I'll definitely experiment with other stuff.  Have a lot of peppers already coming up for one.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 10, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Is tahini expensive where you're located? Geez, they want $10-12 bucks a jar here, so I make my own.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 10, 2016)

Well, last night I had a  grilled porterhouse steak with salad topped with  Greek vinaigrette dressing. Yumyum,  I just feel  guilty for eating meat , but  it tastes so damned good. Salads and tofu don't cut it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Well, last night I had a  grilled porterhouse steak with salad topped with  Greek vinaigrette dressing. Yumyum,  I just feel  guilty for eating meat , but  it tastes so damned good. Salads and tofu don't cut it.



One of my favorite steaks!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

I love steamed clams and mussels.  I did have some steamers while I was on vaca this week too.  I want some right now, but I'm just having a pizza tonight.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 10, 2016)

This reminds me of watching the cooking shows were the chef(s) and guests  ultimately taste a dish, and it's just to bad we haven't figured out a way to get the full experience, the smells, the flavors across. Love clams.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

MaryL said:


> This reminds me of watching the cooking shows were the chef(s) and guests  ultimately taste a dish, and it's just to bad we haven't figured out a way to get the full experience, the smells, the flavors across. Love clams.



Smellovision!  Lol!  I would be hungry all the time.  Then again, it might not be so pleasant at times.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 10, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Yeah it is, but I already have a bunch.

OK I guess tahini really doesn't aggregate into "bunches"....


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

Last night I made philly cheesesteak. it was ok. I need to do some tweeking
tonight I am making a shrimp boil. shrimp, sausage, red potatoes and sweet corn. YUM


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Last night I made philly cheesesteak. it was ok. I need to do some tweeking
> tonight I am making a shrimp boil. shrimp, sausage, red potatoes and sweet corn. YUM



   Philly Cheesesteaks can be tricky.
 I hate to admit it but the only way we've gotten close is to use cheese whiz from the jar.
   It's what's recommended in a lot of recipes although it goes against the grain to use it.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Last night I made philly cheesesteak. it was ok. I need to do some tweeking
> ...


 my problem was a sauce. I mean, it had cheese, but it needed some broth or something I think. Might add a little beef broth when I sear the steak next time?


----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Last night I made philly cheesesteak. it was ok. I need to do some tweeking
> ...




If I am not mistaken, a lot of your Philly Cheese Steak restaurants use Cheese Whiz.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Last night I made philly cheesesteak. it was ok. I need to do some tweeking
> ...


 I finally nailed my white beans man. The last batch was amazing!


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

Kat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


 I just cant do that stuff.. I mixed some pepperjack and a tad of cream cheese to the ribeye meat when it was almost done. Then I melted provolone when I toasted the bread.


----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




mmmmmm I love cream cheese.


----------



## Fueri (Aug 9, 2016)

Tried a new bbq rib recipe over the weekend.

amazingribs.com

did this with the KC style sauce found here 

amazingribs.com


The best ribs I've ever made, hands-down.  You might need some equipment, such as a probe to monitor your grill temp, some herbs for the rub, smoking wood (I went with apple chunks), and maybe some items for the bbq sauce recipe, but if you just follow the directions these are simply fantastic.

yer welcome....


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

Kat said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


 me too! but it is easy to have too much. I put a little in alfredo sauce. if it put too much, my wife lets me know lol


----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




I am coming to your house next time!! LOL

What meat do  you use? I can't stomach any that is too greasy.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

Fueri said:


> Tried a new bbq rib recipe over the weekend.
> 
> amazingribs.com
> 
> ...


 I grill 3-5 times a week, and smoke something once or twice a week.
I have 4 apple trees, 2 pear and 2 peach trees. I have wood for years. The bottom part of my peach trees are dead, so I been using that. Late this fall, I am going to trim them all up and keep the wood.
Did you use a mop sauce? I mastered mop sauce. I make some ridiculous ribs..


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

Kat said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


 come on!
I use chicken or steak with the alfredo. For the cheesesteaks, I used ribeye. They are as cheap as sirloin right now.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

peach tree wood is probably the best smoke wood I ever used. It is a tad "sweet" if you know what I mean.
Well, next to jack daniels wood. I bought a bag of jack Daniel charcoal and some wood chunks came with it. It is chopped up whiskey barrels. I recommend everyone try that stuff!


----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




Well yum again. Sounds to me like  you have it down!


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

Kat said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


 I love to cook. wish I would have went to school for it, honestly. I would even consider it a hobby. I just make stuff up just to try something new. <<<<that's where good food comes from!


----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




I agree that's where good food comes from. And I am now hungry!


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

I love talking about food. im such a fat kid lol


----------



## Fueri (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Tried a new bbq rib recipe over the weekend.
> ...



I didn't use a mop sauce.  The only time I've used that is when doing a whole pig.

I let the rub set up overnight to get a good bark, which I did, then basted the sauce on to caramelize it just before serving.

It was seriously good stuff.  

If you're a bbqer check that guy's site out.  Lots of good recipes there.

The ribs were so good I'm doing the pulled pork this weekend....


----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)

You guys are killin me here!


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

Fueri said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


 I use rub, but I don't let it sit overnight. Maybe I will try that!
I generally do the rub for spice and brown sugar(good bark). I use mop for all kinds of flavors. Dark beer, apple butter, salt, red pepper, ketchup mmmmm


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

I WILL do a whole hog one day!


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

Fueri do use water when you smoke?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



   I know what you mean.
You end up with a meat and melted cheese sandwich but it's kinda dry and rather bland.
     Maybe go the route you use to make mild chile gravy for cheese enchiladas?

      Make a medium dark roux but instead of adding chicken broth use beef broth.

    I'd try 1/16 cup of beef tallow (if you can get it,I make my own)1/16 cup flour,start it on the stove top but finish it in a 375 oven until medium dark.
    Then stir in some beef broth and simmer till blended.
 You'll need at least a cup of broth but you'll really have to go by taste.


----------



## Fueri (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Fueri do use water when you smoke?




I didn't for these, but I do with larger pieces of meat, such as a briskets or a  pork shoulder to keep them moist while smoking them.

with the ribs there was very little smoking time, ~20-30 mins, and then none after that so I didn't bother, as I figured the ribs would still be moist enough at that point.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 9, 2016)

Kat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



   Thats what I've found. And it really does make the best sandwich even though eating the stuff gives me the willy's.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


 tallow? Isnt that lard or something?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



  So'd you blend up a portion of the beans as I suggested,or did you go the blonde roux route?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

Fueri said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri do use water when you smoke?
> ...


 I heard that from someone and tried it a couple weeks ago. I did it on ribs and a beef roast. I could tell a difference!


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


 blended them. Best decision I ever made.. lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



  Rendered beef fat.
When ever I do brisket I save the fat trimmings until I get about 4 or 5 lbs of it.
   Put it on the stove on low and add about two cups water to start or you'll burn the fat which will ruin it.
   Once you get some fat melted the water will evaporate leaving you with just the fat.
    It'll take about 24 hours to render down.
When finished strain through several layers of cheesecloth.
     If done right you'll end up with a pure white tallow once it hardens back up.
    The shit is excellent for any type frying where a hint of beef flavor is desirable.


----------



## Fueri (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




yep, the theory is that the water condenses on the meat and helps the smoke particles stick.  and I think it works.  

the guy on that site actually ran an experiment to illustrate it, hired scientists etc., and his conclusion also is that it works.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


 holy shit man. Awesome!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



  The only cooking class i've ever considered was Saucier classes.
    Everything you cook from meat,toppings,soups,gravy's you name it can be improved with the understanding of sauces.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



   Try Turbinado sugar next time.
It has a higher melting point than refined sugars and wont burn as easy.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


Fuckin TN.. never heard of it. You are just full of fun facts aint ya? lol
I need to get more cultured..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



   Got a head start when i was in my twenties being a member of the Whisky River cookers BBQ team.
     Got bored with just BBQing so I branched out.
 Once I started researching the position of the Saucier I discovered a whole new layer of flavor.
    Finally nailed the enchilada sauce that I've searched the internet for years for and could never find and it was due to learning some basic Saucier technics.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



 Most grocery stores carry it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Last night I made philly cheesesteak. it was ok. I need to do some tweeking
> tonight I am making a shrimp boil. shrimp, sausage, red potatoes and sweet corn. YUM



*"I need to do some tweeking tonight"
*
No comment


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Last night I made philly cheesesteak. it was ok. I need to do some tweeking
> ...


yea, I walked right into that one lol


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

there was supposed to be a period after tweeking lol


----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




umm what does it mean?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You did, and as I'm on the ball tonight, I wasn't about to miss that opportunity to comment no comment


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 9, 2016)

Kat said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Um, no comment


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

Kat said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I have to tweek my cheesesteak recipe lol


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 9, 2016)

This shrimp boil smells so good. And Heineken while it cooks? Fogetaboutit I'm ready


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 10, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> This shrimp boil smells so good. And Heineken while it cooks? Fogetaboutit I'm ready



Heineken? Why are you drinking Dutch bier? Huh? *Huh? *

Answer me, this is an order


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 10, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



*"And it really does make the best sandwich even though eating the stuff gives me the willy's."

 *


----------



## Mindful (Aug 10, 2016)

I had.....a piece of roast chicken, cooked lentils, and bamboo shoots.

What a combination. I just felt like it.

And loads of plums for dessert. They're coming into season now.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > This shrimp boil smells so good. And Heineken while it cooks? Fogetaboutit I'm ready
> ...


 Because heine is one of the best!


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 10, 2016)

the boil was a success! Hamburger steak tonight


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



  It means it creeps me out.
It's processed cheese stuff that i'm not sure even contains real cheese.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 10, 2016)

I think I'll have jam on toast tonight.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 10, 2016)

They use processed cheese but you can make a cheese sauce out of any kind of cheese:


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm just having chicken salad on a bagel with tomato and cheese and some potato chips.  No time to cook tonight.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Try this!  Sounds yummy!  

Philly Cheese Steak : Bobby Flay : Food Network


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm just having chicken salad on a bagel with tomato and cheese and some potato chips.  No time to cook tonight.


I love chicken salad. A lot.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just having chicken salad on a bagel with tomato and cheese and some potato chips.  No time to cook tonight.
> ...



Me too!  There is a chicken farm right up the road, so I can get really fresh chicken salad.  It is delicious.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 12, 2016)

Bamboo plank grilled salmon
Lemon herb on salmon, soaking planks in white wine. Reducing some white wine and putting garlic and fresh lemon grass in it to put on salmon its last couple minutes of cooking.
Grilled squash and broccoli and wife might make mashed potatoes


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 12, 2016)

Fueri 
Went to grocery store for salmon and they had butts on sale. I bought one and have it sitting with rub now. That will give it about 18 hour sit time with it. Thanks for that.
Gonna make vinegar bbq sauce to brush it with. Good luck with your butt! Let me know how it goes


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 12, 2016)

Good luck with your butt LOL come get me Lucy!


----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm just having chicken salad on a bagel with tomato and cheese and some potato chips.  No time to cook tonight.





Do you have to chase the chickens down?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 12, 2016)

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just having chicken salad on a bagel with tomato and cheese and some potato chips.  No time to cook tonight.
> ...



Well if I don't have time to cook, then I sure don't have time to be chasing chickens.  Although that does sound like fun.


----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





Noooooooo I don't think you want to do that! lol


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 12, 2016)

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



yeah, I like my chickens already dead and plucked.


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 12, 2016)

Yesterday salmon and potatoes


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 12, 2016)

That might have been some of the best salmon fillets I ever ate. I will never grill fish without a wood plank again. The juiciness is undeniable!


----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




And packaged. And blocked from my mind so I do not think about it.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2016)

Rice noodles, mung bean sprouts and shrimp w/ stirfry veggies and a coconut curry sauce.  With walnuts in it.


----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Rice noodles, mung bean sprouts and shrimp w/ stirfry veggies and a coconut curry sauce.  With walnuts in it.




I'm hungry!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2016)

Kat said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rice noodles, mung bean sprouts and shrimp w/ stirfry veggies and a coconut curry sauce.  With walnuts in it.
> ...



Wasn't that good but... for you, I'll do it again.


----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 12, 2016)

I stopped at a new barbecue place in town after work and brought home a beef brisket sandwich and fries.  The brisket was moist and tasty.  The fries were fresh cut, in my humble opinion, the only way restaurants should sell French fries.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2016)

I was at a festival today where a food concession was selling Indian curry donuts.

You read that right.  I double checked with them. _ Indian curry donuts._

Didn't order any though.  I say I'll try anything once but I guess I have my limits.


----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)

Would have to be a huge curry fan to try that. Sounds pretty bad. Curry is way strong.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> Would have to be a huge curry fan to try that. Sounds pretty bad. Curry is way strong.



I am a huge curry fan --- wait, lemme rephrase, I am a curry fan hugely--- damn. 
I like curry and  I like donuts.  But some things just aren't made to mix.  Like peanut butter and mustard.  Or chocolate spaghetti.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 13, 2016)

I had a home made burger with bacon, sauteed morels and Swiss cheese. Some french fries and a garden salad.

I've had several people tell me that I made them the best burger they've had in their life. And that kind of compliment means a lot to me because I take pride in how much my cooking skills have developed over the last 5 years or so since I've taken up gourmet cooking as a new hobby.

For the patty I use 80%-20% ground sirloin and carefully make the patties from about a third to a half pound. I make them about an inch thick or so, making sure to shape them so that they are slightly concave in order to prevent them from bulging out in the middle while they are cooking. This makes them cook much more evenly.

Then I season them. I sprinkle both sides of them liberally with course ground sea salt and freshly ground black pepper and gently rub it in. I also use just a smidge of freshly ground dehydrated garlic powder. And I let the seasoning soak in at room temperature for about 20 minutes before grilling them.

When I grill them I first singe the outside on the bottom rack near the flame for some nice tasty grill marks then I put them on the top rack until they are at the desired doneness. I have a bunch of little meat thermometers that are really handy for monitoring doneness and I put one in each burger.

I also bake home made hamburger buns. I slice them in half and spread softened butter on the faces before grillng them. Buttering and grilling the buns makes a huge difference in the overall quality of a hamburger.

I double fry my french fries in beef tallow. Most restaurants use vegetable oil. However I prefer to use beef tallow because give my fries a hearty beefy flavor. And I double fry them to make them golden brown and crispy on the outside and light and fluffy on the inside.

I also had a simple garden salad with romaine and iceberg lettuce, ripe olives, green onions, grape tomatoes and shredded cheddar with a home made Italian style dressing.

I know it sounds like a lot of work just for a burger and fries but the results are well worth it.


----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Would have to be a huge curry fan to try that. Sounds pretty bad. Curry is way strong.
> ...




eww you're right!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> I had a home made burger with bacon, sauteed morels and Swiss cheese. Some french fries and a garden salad.
> 
> I've had several people tell me that I made them the best burger they've had in their life. And that kind of compliment means a lot to me because I take pride in how much my cooking skills have developed over the last 5 years or so since I've taken up gourmet cooking as a new hobby.
> 
> ...



You and I will have to have a burger cook off!


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > I had a home made burger with bacon, sauteed morels and Swiss cheese. Some french fries and a garden salad.
> ...


That would be fun.  

However,  I don't think my wife would appreciate it if I said I was going to travel to _"wherever the wild thing are!!!"_ to meet an attractive cougar for a meat tasting competition.


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 17, 2016)

Yesterday I had a tuna can for breakfast and later for lunch I had 3 crepes with nutella and in the evening a piece of melon and some strawberries.


----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)

Tuna can? Did it break any teeth??


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 17, 2016)

Kat said:


> Tuna can? Did it break any teeth??



tuna in a can, sorry. i opened the can and ate the tuna :d it was with a spicy tomato sauce. and the brand is called rio mare.


----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Tuna can? Did it break any teeth??
> ...





Sorry, I was just teasing ya. So which one did  you have? I never have heard of that brand..


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 17, 2016)

Kat said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I know its ok, you are cute. I had that one in tomato sauce. "Tonno in Tomato Sauce" really good.


----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...





Th tomato sauce one was the one I was thinking I would choose if I had to choose one.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 18, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> That might have been some of the best salmon fillets I ever ate. I will never grill fish without a wood plank again. The juiciness is undeniable!



*"I will never grill fish without a wood plank again."
*
I myself prefer roasted asparagus with grilled fish, I've never thought of grilled fish à la wood plank.

You're just a weird man TN, but I love you


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 18, 2016)

Kat said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Rio Mare.

About us | Rio Mare


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 18, 2016)

Kat said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



The one with the peppers.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > That might have been some of the best salmon fillets I ever ate. I will never grill fish without a wood plank again. The juiciness is undeniable!
> ...


 LOL you are such a little shit!
I LOVE asparagus. mmmmmmm


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 18, 2016)

i made some homemade "hamburger helper" last night and corn on the cob and bisquits. Excellent!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 18, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Tuna can? Did it break any teeth??
> ...



Tuna is one of the best fish, it contains all the essential nutrients and its very low calorie. It contains Selenium, Vitamin B3, Vitamin B12, Vitamin D, Choline, Vitamin B11, Vitamin B2.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 18, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



*"LOL you are such a little shit!"
*
OMG too funny 

*"I LOVE asparagus. mmmmmmm"*

Asparagus is great.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 18, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> i made some homemade "hamburger helper" last night and corn on the cob and bisquits. Excellent!



What are bisquits?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > i made some homemade "hamburger helper" last night and corn on the cob and bisquits. Excellent!
> ...


biscuit sorry lol


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 18, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Like these?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


 like this


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 18, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I just looked and this is an American biscuit.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 18, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I look this up and your biscuit is a type of bread it says.

Biscuit (bread) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 18, 2016)

indeed


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 18, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> indeed



When I was in Texas, I had some excellent Brisket.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > indeed
> ...


 I love brisket.
I made a killer brisket a few weeks ago


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 18, 2016)

I ate Gloria's sister. Or at least, a distant relative.


----------



## InsaneForJesus (Aug 18, 2016)

veggie nuggets , fries and baked beans


----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)

gross


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 18, 2016)

yesterday I had schweine medaillons (a pork type meat) and mushrooms and spätzle (similar to noodles) Schweinemedaillons - Rezept


----------



## Tilly (Aug 18, 2016)

Turkey breast in mushroom and peppercorn sauce with steamed asparagus and mange tout. Yummy.


----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)

I forget what I had......duh....


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2016)

Made an apple/mustard glazed pork roast.  Had green beans and rice with it, it was delicious.


----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Made an apple/mustard glazed pork roast.  Had green beans and rice with it, it was delicious.




Yum is that it, or one like it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2016)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Made an apple/mustard glazed pork roast.  Had green beans and rice with it, it was delicious.
> ...


One like it, I used a loin cut.  I buy a large pork tenderloin and typically get two roasts and 12 to 16 thick cut chops out of it, a lot cheaper that way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2016)

Here's the recipe;

Pork Roast with Apple Mustard Glaze : Sandra Lee : Food Network


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Here's the recipe;
> 
> Pork Roast with Apple Mustard Glaze : Sandra Lee : Food Network


I also do a couple of things different.  First I salt and pepper and add garlic powder to the roast then sear it in a pan on all side to help seal it then roast it.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2016)

Eggplant Parmesean tonite, and made up a batch of tomato sauce while it was baking including some nice sweet peppers I've been growing and mushrooms.  Also put half a ghost pepper in there, not for the meal but after it so it gets a chance to marinate in there.  It's gonna be ... very interesting next time out.


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 19, 2016)

yesterday fish and a eggplant risoto. but in the evening i ate sweet cakes they are called joghurt krapfen and i put nutella on it, that was betraying my diet. FYI Two months ago I was at 160kg (at my fattest ever) and now Im at 149kg


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



 Smoked sesame seed encrusted and seared on both sides in just smoking grape seed oil for about a minute and a half per side..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 19, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



  Thats no biscuit...that's a cookie.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)

Last night, I had sirloin strip steaks on the grill and then brushed with a butter garlic mixture.  Also homemade scalloped potatoes (not that stuff in the box that is like dehydrated potatoes), and broccoli for which I used the same butter garlic mixture.  It was really good and very filling.  I need to get a mandolin so I don't have to slice all those taters by hand though.  That is the most time consuming part, and as much as I try to get them all the same thickness, some are always thicker than others.  Oh well, you can't tell once the dish is done, it would just make it easier and I would make scalloped taters more often if I had a mandolin.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Last night, I had sirloin strip steaks on the grill and then brushed with a butter garlic mixture.  Also homemade scalloped potatoes (not that stuff in the box that is like dehydrated potatoes), and broccoli for which I used the same butter garlic mixture.  It was really good and very filling.  I need to get a mandolin so I don't have to slice all those taters by hand though.  That is the most time consuming part, and as much as I try to get them all the same thickness, some are always thicker than others.  Oh well, you can't tell once the dish is done, it would just make it easier and I would make scalloped taters more often if I had a mandolin.



   If you want a good mandolin at a reasonable price i'd go with this one. When you dull the blades it doesnt hurt when you toss it and get another.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 20, 2016)

I ate another chicken today, and I don't know if its name was Gloria. Gloria is a famous chicken because someone saved her from the slaughterhouse. Not so the one I ate today, it came in slices ready cooked.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Last night, I had sirloin strip steaks on the grill and then brushed with a butter garlic mixture.  Also homemade scalloped potatoes (not that stuff in the box that is like dehydrated potatoes), and broccoli for which I used the same butter garlic mixture.  It was really good and very filling.  I need to get a mandolin so I don't have to slice all those taters by hand though.  That is the most time consuming part, and as much as I try to get them all the same thickness, some are always thicker than others.  Oh well, you can't tell once the dish is done, it would just make it easier and I would make scalloped taters more often if I had a mandolin.
> ...



Yeah, I need that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



  They're only around thirty bucks and they perform better than some of the pricey models.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 20, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> I ate another chicken today, and I don't know if its name was Gloria. Gloria is a famous chicken because someone saved her from the slaughterhouse. Not so the one I ate today, it came in slices ready cooked.


I might have recently finished off Gloria? Was she on social security? I'll never buy breast for $2.30lb. again.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 20, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I ate another chicken today, and I don't know if its name was Gloria. Gloria is a famous chicken because someone saved her from the slaughterhouse. Not so the one I ate today, it came in slices ready cooked.
> ...



I think Gloria is living a charmed life. Just one of a billion chickens that get scoffed. But she was saved by animal rights people. They personalised  Gloria by naming her, and tell us we can save more chickens by not eating them. But I am too old and cynical to change my ways. I will keep noshing chickens because I figure they were born to be eaten.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 20, 2016)

If God didn't want us to eat chickens he wouldn't have made them so tasty.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)

Dajjal said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



I like chicken too.  In fact, I would say it is my favorite meat.  I would not be able to kill or eat a chicken that I raised though.  I don't know how people can do that.  I was watching a show earlier and the people had bunnies and they cared for them and then to turn around and slaughter them after gaining their trust is just not right, IMO.  I prefer my chickens packaged up in the grocery stores so it just looks like meat and not an actual animal.


----------



## Dajjal (Aug 20, 2016)

I had a lovebird that looked like a little chick but I am sure she was far smarter than a chicken. If I thought chickens were as smart as her I would stop eating them.


----------



## RoshanNair (Sep 5, 2016)

Footlong veggie delite from a Subway in downtown Indianapolis. Nothing special.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 7, 2016)

Three-egg omelette with steamed spinach, feta cheese, mushrooms, etwas carrot and a healthy shake of tarragon, with fresh squeezed grapefruit juice.

OK I lie.  That was breakfast.


----------



## Kat (Sep 7, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Three-egg omelette with steamed spinach, feta cheese, mushrooms, etwas carrot and a healthy shake of tarragon, with fresh squeezed grapefruit juice.
> 
> OK I lie.  That was breakfast.




I am coming to YOUR house to eat!!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 7, 2016)

Kat said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Three-egg omelette with steamed spinach, feta cheese, mushrooms, etwas carrot and a healthy shake of tarragon, with fresh squeezed grapefruit juice.
> ...



Promises promises... 

I get seriously into breakfast.  It's the most important meal of the day.
I'm growing some lovage as a new herb.  When I run out of spinach I'll run that in there and see what happens.  I like to experiment.


I didn't mention the French press French Roast coffee.... that came first 

Also left out the garden-fresh yellow tomato.  Put it out and never used it. 
The memory is the second thing to go.....


----------



## Pogo (Sep 7, 2016)

Yellow Thai curry with shrimp, stir-fry veggies including sweet peppers from the garden, and raw broccoli sprouts.


----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)

Chi


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 8, 2016)

I made noodles last night.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 8, 2016)

Kat said:


> Chi



You ate the city of Chicago?  

Damn.  Hope there was some deep dish pizza involved.


----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Chi
> ...







Chinese.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 9, 2016)

Steak night. Meat and forage.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2016)

Tonight, weather permitting, I'm going to have steaks on the grill and corn on the cob with my super fattening but delicious twice baked potatoes!  I can't wait to eat a twice baked potato.  They are the best thing I've ever eaten, I think.


----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)

Darn ChrisL  I meant to try those. I am ! I must remember!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2016)

Kat said:


> Darn ChrisL  I meant to try those. I am ! I must remember!



Hi Kat!  

I promise, you will be addicted to them.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

I had hamburgers on the grill last night and have some hamburger left, so I'm making tacos tonight.  Right now for breakfast (it's breakfast time for me), I'm having a bacon and egg sandwich with hot sauce and orange juice.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2016)

This is SO good...

Paella with shrimp, chicken, mussels and squid, doctored to another dimension with Puliogare  (South Indian tamarind) powder, Ras al-Hanout, and minced garlic.  And then I threw some curry powder in there because why not.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 24, 2016)

Tex-Mex chili with a pone of cornbread,rice and a slice of lemon meringue pie.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2016)

Pancakes and eggs. It was yum.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 24, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Pancakes and eggs. It was yum.


Had that at IHOP last evening.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2016)

Bacon was on the menu. Unfortunately, this morning was rather rushed and I did not take proper steps to secure the bacon. This is Snoop digesting two lbs of raw bacon.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2016)

Raw bacon goes with the roughly ten raw eggs he pilfered last Friday.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 24, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Raw bacon goes with the roughly ten raw eggs he pilfered last Friday.


Is Snoop a Democrat? They're sneaky like that.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Raw bacon goes with the roughly ten raw eggs he pilfered last Friday.
> ...


He definitely has an entitlement mentality. AND he is a bonified egg sucking thief.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 24, 2016)

Chicken and waffles, followed by red flame grapes for dessert.


----------



## Southern Dad (Oct 29, 2016)

Being on the Atkins Diet (Phase 3), I tend to eat a lot of salads with chicken.  Of course, the water intake.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2016)

I bought these huge pork chops (bone in), and I cut pockets in them and stuffed them with applewood smoked gouda, bacon and apple.  I could have probably done without the apple.  It was a little too sweet when I was looking for more savory.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Pancakes and eggs. It was yum.
> ...



I'm not crazy about IHOP.  They overdo it, IMO.  I don't want ice cream, frosting, chocolate sauce, or whatever on my pancakes.  I just like pancakes with a little butter and syrup.  They don't need all of that other stuff.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Me 2. I like pancakes with maple syrup only.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)

Chicken and salad with a Ceasar sauce


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2017)

Dalia said:


>



Don't know what that is but it makes me hungry. 

I had chopped up chicken breast simmered in a cashew cumin sauce with multiplex veggies and brown rice.  Tweaked it with slices of red bell pepper and a couple of shakes of Indian spicy rice seasonings I keep in the pantry.  And a slab of Naan.

It _rocked_.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 20, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> View attachment 95154 Bacon was on the menu. Unfortunately, this morning was rather rushed and I did not take proper steps to secure the bacon. This is Snoop digesting two lbs of raw bacon.


He looks so bloated that he has liver disease or something. 

Reminds me of the time that a friend of mine got a big ham for a 4th of July dinner and left it in the kitchen sink to thaw. His big German Shepherd was left at home while that big ham disappeared. We got back from working and the dog was just sprawled on the floor with a big bloated belly and would only get up to drink water. That ham apparently had a lot of salt in it and made her thirsty.

We thought that bitch ate the whole thing. But we were mistaken. 

Later his house started smelling really sour. It started smelling really nasty like rotten meat. And there was flies everywhere.

It turns out that the dog didn't eat that whole thing. The dog ate part of it and buried the rest. Dogs are known to bury extra food and bones in the yard. 

But this dog buried that ham inside the living room couch.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 20, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 95154 Bacon was on the menu. Unfortunately, this morning was rather rushed and I did not take proper steps to secure the bacon. This is Snoop digesting two lbs of raw bacon.
> ...


Yes he was bloated, yes he ate three lbs of bacon. Snoop hides food in his belly, and he will eat it fast to thwart you from stopping him. He doesn't have liver disease, he's ten years old and pretty healthy so far.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 20, 2017)

Dalia said:


>


Ok I recognize rice...what is in the shells?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 20, 2017)

Night before last.we had chicken tortilla casserole....last night ribeyes. Tonite....pb and j lolol.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 20, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Seems like scallop mousse or similar.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 20, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Keeping a dog away from bacon is like keeping a cat away from tuna.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 20, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Yeah he recognizes it and just waits for the first.opportunity that presents itself.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 20, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



When I was about 12 I had a black and tan coon hound, whose name, ironically, was Ham. We lived next to an old country store and each morning the owner would hang 4 or 5 hams from the porch rafter. One day Ol' Ham jumped on a bench and brought down one. He took off into the woods with it and was gone about 3 days. That evening the owner came to the house and told my dad to give him the money to pay for the ham that Ham stole. Of course my dad laughed and told the owner he had just learned a lesson about hanging hams where a smart old hound could get it. He never hung any more hams on his porch.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


C'est une coquilles saint jacques/ It is a scallop shells !

Roasted Scallops in the Half Shell with Lemon Caper Butter - Annabel Langbein – Recipes


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 22, 2017)

Going to Long John Silver this evening for a cod sandwich, hushpuppies and coleslaw. Yummy!!


----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Going to Long John Silver this evening for a cod sandwich, hushpuppies and coleslaw. Yummy!!


That sound very good, i really like sandwiches...my favorite one is _roast beef_ for _sandwiches  _


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2017)

Holy _khara _what a meal!

Went to a new (new to me) middle eastern restaurant.  Didn't look like anything special but when the food came out it was massive.  Chicken shawarma platter with seeded falafel on yellow rice, and a Turkish (not Turkey, Turkish) salad on the side, which is basically chopped onion in a tomato-based chili sauce with seasonings.

Freaking YUM.  Couldn't even finish it.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Going to Long John Silver this evening for a cod sandwich, hushpuppies and coleslaw. Yummy!!


Damn, I was ambushed and out voted. Wound up having pizza. I like hamburger, black olives, onions and mushroom pizza. But I did have my heart set on a fish sandwich. Maybe next time.


----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2017)

BBQ and fruit.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2017)

Big slab of gluten-fee foccacia with homemade sauce, a dab of pesto, eggplant here, broccoli there, bell peppers, shrooms, mozarella and parmesean, and chopped up bits of a mango-jalapeño sausage that I bought because it looked like a weird thing and I figgered I could do something creative with it.


----------



## Divine Wind (Mar 19, 2017)

Baked chicken leg-quarters, mashed potatoes made with sour cream and garlic powder and a garden salad (lettuce, onion, tomato and avocado).  Wife made the salad.


----------



## Larsky (Mar 23, 2017)

Cheese Tortellini with home made Vodka Sauce.


----------



## Marianne (Mar 23, 2017)

Yellow Broth
Baked cod
Quinoa and brown rice pilaf
Salad
steamed asparagus
apple for dessert


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2017)

I was short on time, so picked up a store made quiche Lorraine. It was actually pretty good, but it's quiche, so . . .


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2017)

Simmering a Sri Lankan curry.  We'll see.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 27, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Going to Long John Silver this evening for a cod sandwich, hushpuppies and coleslaw. Yummy!!



*"Going to Long John Silver this evening for a cod sandwich, hushpuppies and coleslaw. Yummy!!"



*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 27, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Going to Long John Silver this evening for a cod sandwich, hushpuppies and coleslaw. Yummy!!
> ...



At least those quiet puppies are safe then


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Going to Long John Silver this evening for a cod sandwich, hushpuppies and coleslaw. Yummy!!
> ...



If I tell you -- you'll be sorry you asked. 

But there's another strange term like "monkey wrench".


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Oh no


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Simmering a Sri Lankan curry.  We'll see.



Uh.  Mah.  Gawd.  That just exploded with flavour.  Exploded I tell ya. 

Possibly the hottest dish I've ever made too.  That's because I can't just stay on a recipe; I go "wait, I've got these peppers too, and those other peppers, and this, and that..."

Srcrumptious.  All the C-words --- chicken, curry, cinnamon, cardamom, coconut milk, cashew and colossal cwantities of capsicum   Ai caramba that was good.

It was so hot I actually cut it with some Korma sauce.  And a slice of chapati. 

Why You Em, YUM.


----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Going to Long John Silver this evening for a cod sandwich, hushpuppies and coleslaw. Yummy!!
> ...












Long John Silver fish and those little round things are hush puppies......they are made with corn meal. Crunchy and airy, but I still can't eat that. Don't wanna belly ache...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Going to Long John Silver this evening for a cod sandwich, hushpuppies and coleslaw. Yummy!!
> ...



*"I like hamburger, black olives, onions and mushroom pizza."*

Ummmmmmmmmm_ no_ anchovies?


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 28, 2017)

I used the last of my ground steak to make beef and vegetable soup.

It was really good.

Tomorrow I think I will roast a chicken and eat the dark meat right away, saving the white meat for soup later on.

I like soup because it is easy to digest in my older age.

My soups are quite thick like a stew actually.

I try to put 3 of the food groups into each of them --

- meat

- vegies

- carbs.

Then I have fruit for dessert, the 4th food group.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 28, 2017)

Kat said:


> BBQ and fruit.



Not dinner, but I have had breakfast, Kaisersemmel with butter and ribiselmarmelade, this is a red current jam and also a sliced nectarine and Käsekrainer and two cups of Espresso, my standard breakfast.

Kaisersemmel.






Ribiselmarmelade.






Käsekrainer a type of Brühwurst, parboiled sausage, they can have different cheese in them, I also like the ones that have Parmesan cheese in, the below Käsekrainer are my favourite with the Emmentaler cheese.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2017)

I made pulled pork sandwiches Saturday.  They were very good.  I used the slow cooker (which I don't use nearly enough) for the pork.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


 

*No! Not safe. Observe.*




*

*


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 28, 2017)

Tonight will be leftover Veggie soup I made Sunday....good stuff


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm trying to finish up my leftover pulled pork, so that's what I'm eating right now.  It's my dinner time.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 28, 2017)

Beans and meat!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Beans and meat!



Beans, beans the magical fruit.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 28, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Beans and meat!
> ...


The more you eat the more you toot.
The more you toot the better you feel. 
Beans, beans, the magical meal.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Lol!  

The version I've heard has a little bit different ending.  It goes, "so have some beans with every meal!"


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 28, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If you don't have cornbread or corn pone and fried taters beans ain't worth eatin,don't forget to smother it in ketchup...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I don't eat beans except for green beans. I really don't like them.  I don't have them in anything, and if a recipe calls for beans, then I substitute.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Huh?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 28, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I had 15-bean soup tonight, cornbread and fried taters.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Beans, beans, the magical fruit.

The more you eat, the more you toot.  

The more you toot, the better you feel, so have some beans with every meal!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Eww.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 28, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Beans and meat!
> ...



*"Beans, beans the magical fruit."

 
*


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I put  hot peppers in mine so you can see the flames.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 28, 2017)

I made deep dish pizza..


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



There's this one too.  

Beans, beans, they're good for your heart.  

The more you eat, the more you fart.  

The more you fart, the better you feel.  

So have some beans with every meal!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 28, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 28, 2017)

Have you heard this one before, Lucy Hamilton?  

On top of spaghetti, all covered with cheese.  I lost my poor meatball when somebody sneezed. 

It rolled off the table and onto the floor, and then my poor meatball rolled out the door. 

It rolled in the garden and under a bush, and then my poor meatball was nothing but mush.  

So when you eat spaghetti all covered with cheese, hold onto your meatballs and don't ever sneeze.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 28, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Have you heard this one before, Lucy Hamilton?
> 
> On top of spaghetti, all covered with cheese.  I lost my poor meatball when somebody sneezed.
> 
> ...


So you are normal...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 2, 2017)

My infamous chili, with ground turkey, two kinds of sausages and a ridiculous amount of peppers.  Bell, jalapeño and cayenne.  With short-grain Egyptian rice.  Bubbling on stove right now.  

Bubble bubble, toil but no trubble...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 3, 2017)

Pogo said:


> My infamous chili, with ground turkey, two kinds of sausages and a ridiculous amount of peppers.  Bell, jalapeño and cayenne.  With short-grain Egyptian rice.  Bubbling on stove right now.
> 
> Bubble bubble, toil but no trubble...



And no beans, right!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > My infamous chili, with ground turkey, two kinds of sausages and a ridiculous amount of peppers.  Bell, jalapeño and cayenne.  With short-grain Egyptian rice.  Bubbling on stove right now.
> ...



They come before the word "with".  Half pinto, half black.  Thought about tossing in Kidneys but didn't.

It was very meaty.  I had tossed some rubbery meatballs in there too.


----------



## emmalinesweets (Apr 6, 2017)

Vegan chik'n and cheese on a taco, dipped in hummus. What can I say, I'm weird.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff



/---- There are parts of Brooklyn where you would be arrested for putting that sugary crap on pasta. You'd find yourself at the bottom of the East River


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 6, 2017)

Finished my homemade chicken vegie soup yesterday, and baking Italian style meatloaf tonight.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 6, 2017)

emmalinesweets said:


> Vegan chik'n and cheese on a taco, dipped in hummus. What can I say, I'm weird.



Are you a vegan in general?

*"cheese on a taco, dipped in hummus"
*
I first read that as "dipped in humans"  

Um, what I need are more quadruple Espresso shots 











*
*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 6, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > What did you have for dinner? I had Penne pasta, with mixture of tomatoes, black olives, chocolate fudge sauce, mayonnaise, marshmallows and salt and brown sugar....all together mixed, good stuff
> ...



That was during my time when I was expecting Kid C and Kid D, so I was of course eating all types of weird combinations.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Twins?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 6, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Yes two boys, born in November 2016, they don't look alike thank goodness, I'm confused enough as it is without having children who I can't tell the difference between


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Wow...a belated CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> emmalinesweets said:
> 
> 
> > Vegan chik'n and cheese on a taco, dipped in hummus. What can I say, I'm weird.
> ...


I think espresso was a big factor in my quitting drinking. Was flying back to Germany from Venice after a night of heavy drinking. I had a hangover that had me with one foot in the grave. Around 6 in the morning and the only thing open was a little snack bar. I asked the attendant for coffee and she looked at me as if I was crazy. She said "We only have espresso." I told her to make it for me without sugar and cow juice. I stood there and drank 10 or 12 of the nasty little things. I couldn't sleep for about 3 days. Never again.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > emmalinesweets said:
> ...



I just have a Dunkin Donuts ice coffee, and that always gets me going.  If I have two or more, I sometimes get the jitters.  It could have something to do with the fact that I take it with extra sugar too.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 6, 2017)

Baking the meatloaf now at 350F for 1+ hours.

Made it out of 2 lbs ground steak, 2 eggs beaten, 1 onion diced, 1 large can of tomato paste, dried parsley, ground parmejan cheese, seasoned Italian bread crumbs, sea salt, and ground black pepper.

Half the can of tomato paste goes into the mix, and the other half goes on top like frosting on a cake.

Using a glass baking dish about the size of a square cake pan.

Smells good already after only 15 mins of baking !!


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > emmalinesweets said:
> ...


Headaches come from drinking beer, wine, brandy or bad booze.

Vodka, rum, and moonshine do not give headaches because they are clear.  There is nothing bad in them.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 6, 2017)

Seriously? I had  gluten free cereal with a bandanna at 7 am, I can't afford much else.I haven't eaten anything for 12 hours. You?


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 6, 2017)

I had canned fruit and some nuts for breakfast -- lite.

Then a ham and cheese sandwich on toast for lunch -- also lite.

Now I am starving for a real meal so it will be hot fresh meatloaf for tonight.

Then the venerable cold meatloaf sandwiches for the rest of the weekend until 2 lbs of meatloaf is all gone.

This should give me at least 4 meals -- dinner then lunch then dinner then lunch again.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 6, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> I had canned fruit and some nuts for breakfast -- lite.
> 
> Then a ham and cheese sandwich on toast for lunch.
> 
> ...


I've had a bowl of 15 bean soup with supper meal the past four days. I'm afraid to walk through the neighborhood for fear of letting a big fart and setting the woods on fire.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 6, 2017)

I haven't eaten since 7 am. Because I have to stretch out my resources, it now 8:45 pm and I still haven't eaten. This is my reality. I am not complaining, ether. Just a fact, I may not eat until tomorrow.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 6, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I haven't eaten since 7 am. Because I have to stretch out my resources, it now 8:45 pm and I still haven't eaten. This is my reality. I am not complaining, ether. Just a fact, I may not eat until tomorrow.


I pickup and feed stray ladies, give them a bubble bath, and take them to bed with me to keep them warm.

Then wash their clothes for them in the morning.

Pretty much the same as for stray kitties.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 6, 2017)

It's great having a meat thermometer.

I just stuck mine into the meatloaf and it read 150F.

It is supposed to bake until the interior is at least 160F.

It has been 1 hour now of baking.

So I will check it again every 15 mins:

9:45 is next.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > I had canned fruit and some nuts for breakfast -- lite.
> ...


Sometimes I will make 15 bean chili.

Other times 15 bean salad with pickled onions.

Then the fart rate goes up from the normal 1 per hour to about 1 per minute.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



My chili has way more than 15 beans.  I mean that's like a sample.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 8, 2017)

spaghetti with meatballs


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 8, 2017)

I have been having cold leftover meatloaf for breakfast, lunch, and dinner for the past 2 days.

Yum !!

It's still good !!


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 8, 2017)

Pogo said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


15 different kinds of beans is hard to match however.

There are red ones, black ones, pink ones, yellow ones, big ones, little ones, and they are all good and they all create methane.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 8, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> I have been having cold leftover meatloaf for breakfast, lunch, and dinner for the past 2 days.
> 
> Yum !!
> 
> It's still good !!


Cold meatloaf sandwiches with lots of ketchup. mmmmm mmmmmm


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> emmalinesweets said:
> 
> 
> > Vegan chik'n and cheese on a taco, dipped in hummus. What can I say, I'm weird.
> ...


A Kahlua expresso or Irish Cream expresso?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 8, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > emmalinesweets said:
> ...



Lucy likes Wild Turkey espresso.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 8, 2017)

i made chili beans for dinner.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 8, 2017)

Tonight was Baked beans and barbeque beef short ribs.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



In mine there were long ones, tall ones, short ones, brown ones... black ones, round ones, big ones... 
.... crazy ones.


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)

Lotta beans in this thread!


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 9, 2017)

Just had my 2nd last leftover serving of meatloaf for lunch.

One more piece is left -- for dinner tonight.

Yum !!  This is really good.

The best part is the tomato paste glaze on the top.

Next time I will make this thicker.

1 1/2 big cans not just 1.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 9, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton we are loving your dinner thread !!


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 9, 2017)

Ok Lucy Hamilton tonight I will have the last of my homemade meatloaf so I am going to reheat it with turkey gravy this time and serve it over mashed potatoes for which the potatoes are boiling now.  Also some frozen beans and okra with it too heated in the gravy with the meat.

For fruit for dessert some blueberries and nuts.

Cranberry juice to drink (my no-alcohol rule for Sundays is in effect or I would have some Sangria too).

That hits most of the food groups --

- meat

- carbs

- vegies

- fruit with fiber

- fruit drinks with vitamins and antioxidants

- gravy with some olive oil in it for lipids.

Yum !!!


----------



## Marianne (Apr 10, 2017)

Chicken Blackeyed peas and collard greens. rice Krispy treats for dessert.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 18, 2017)

Dalia said:


>


Frog thighs?


----------



## Dalia (Apr 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Hossfly, frog leg cook in butter, Delicious meal


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Into my beans I put 1lb ground Chuck, 2 hot Italian sausages, and 1/2 lb of cooked bacon. 

Being I pulled some breasts out to thaw this AM, I guess I feel like chicken tonight.

What's it going to be?

I'm thinking chicken with drop dumplings and greens.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Into my beans I put 1lb ground Chuck, 2 hot Italian sausages, and 1/2 lb of cooked bacon.
> 
> Being I pulled some breasts out to thaw this AM, I guess I feel like chicken tonight.
> 
> ...


Hello, Frog leg taste a lot like chicken !


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2017)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yuck.  You ruined a perfectly good chili with beans.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



My version of chili (it's my favorite)

2 lbs hamburger-type stuff
1 lb hot sausage, Italian is optimal
1/2 green pepper diced
1/2 onion diced
4 cloves garlic diced
2 lbs kidney beans, 1 lb pinto
2 whole tomatoes
4 pieces of bacon (precooked)
1 can cream of mushroom soup
7 of them little peppers while cooking, then fish them out
Oh, 3 tbsp chili powder


That's it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I uh, don't think there's such a thing as chili _without _beans....

If you mean the rubbery meatballs, hey I had to use 'em up.

Tonight though, I made my famous vegetable-rice thingy proudly ripped off from a Middle Eastern restaurant.  Steamed zucchini, broccoli, cauliflower, carrot, bell pepper, peas, string beans and new twist asparagus, dumped into a bed of tomato, onion and a litany of Indian spices, mixed with brown rice and layered/topped with mozarella and feta cheeses, and then lightly baked.

Why You Em, YUM.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Sounds very good, except for two things:
-- cream of mushroom soup   and
--- no fishing peppers out.  Let 'em stew.  In fact, put more in.

Can't wait for the ghost peppers to come in at the garden center in a few weeks...  there'll be some hot chili in the old town then.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I put in red peppers and no beans and tomato puree instead of tomatoes.  For some heat, use dried habanaro chili pepper seeds (you only need a little bit - man are those HOT!), and I use some ancho chili powder and regular chili powder.  I also put in a spoonful of instant coffee.  Onions, garlic, of course.  I like to use stew meat in my chili instead of hamburger though.  I've never had it with Italian sausage either.  I will definitely give that a try! 

Bacon and cream of mushroom soup huh? That's interesting.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2017)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Beans are just a filler, and why rubbery meatballs?  Lol.  

The Great Chili Debate: Beans or No Beans?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh, and I also put in just a little brown sugar because it gives the chili an interesting almost sweet flavor.  I love hot and sweet food!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm getting hungry now!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Unintentional.  There was a sale on 'em and I had never tried 'em because they cost too much.  Once I sampled  'em I didn't care to go back for more bargains, but I had to use up what I had.

Mind you, I don't know from experience what rubber meatballs actually taste like, but tactilictacally that's what they resembled.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2017)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I overcooked some meatballs once, and they were like rocks!


----------



## Lulllaboo (Jun 14, 2017)

Recently, I have a salad for dinner.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm doing Keto.

Tonight was poached salmon and mashed cauliflower.

Dessert was wild strawberries. It's the  season where I live.

One square dark chocolate 70%.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 18, 2017)

Tossed some rice noodles in with chicken and scallops, peas, cauliflower, snow peas, etc in with some Korma sauce, seasoned with ginger-garlic sauce and various Asian condiments.  Just tossed 'em in there like, "whatever".

Came out pretty damn good.  Coulda used a bit less anchovy and a bit more garlic.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 18, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Into my beans I put 1lb ground Chuck, 2 hot Italian sausages, and 1/2 lb of cooked bacon.
> ...


No. They taste fishy.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 19, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Ah but what about tree frogs?


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Pretty direct they are poisonous.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 19, 2017)

BlueGin said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



But how do they _taste_?

I would think "woody".


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


We will nevermind know. The last guy took it to the grave.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2018)

Doing Carne Guisada today.
It takes awhile but it's worth it!!!
Carne guisada, Tex-Mex stew | Homesick Texan

....oh,if you like it hot dont deseed the peppers.


----------



## Brick Gold (Feb 16, 2022)

Pepperoni and light sour cream on unsalted crackers.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 16, 2022)

A roast beef and avocado sandwich


----------



## Brick Gold (Feb 17, 2022)

Chicken breast, fresh produce sugar peas, mushrooms, teriyaki sauce on instant rice.


----------



## Brick Gold (Feb 18, 2022)

Salad on flatbread, no meat.


----------



## Brick Gold (Feb 18, 2022)

Yogurt trail mix for desert.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 18, 2022)

Roosted acorn squash filled with a lentil, mushroom, red pepper, onion and wilted spinach mix.


----------



## Brick Gold (Feb 19, 2022)

Flat bread with light sour cream, lettuce clumps, diced mushrooms, sliced onions, diced tomatos, ground pepper and garlic salt.

Malibu and milk with instant coffee for desert.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2022)

A rib eye steak, medium rare. Gold Rose Potatoes roasted in the air fryer  with garlic and herbs. A good cab.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 19, 2022)

The best rump roast...
  I tried a rump roast in an instant pot. 
Browned the sides, then placed it in with about 1/2 cup of red wine, 2 cups of beef broth and Worcestershire, S&P.
  Put it in for 1 hour. Yep... 1 hour in an instant pot.
And the result was the most tender rump roast I have ever had. 
Better than low temp all day cooking. 
I won't ever try this with pork butt... it is extremely good after all day low temp. But with beef butt... man does it work!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The best rump roast...
> I tried a rump roast in an instant pot.
> Browned the sides, then placed it in with about 1/2 cup of red wine, 2 cups of beef broth and Worcestershire, S&P.
> Put it in for 1 hour. Yep... 1 hour in an instant pot.
> ...



Love my Instantpot. My air fryer mentioned above is the Instantpot.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 19, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Love my Instantpot. My air fryer mentioned above is the Instantpot.


I dismissed the instantpot initially, figuring it was just another counter space eater.
But glad I bought it. It is the best soup maker there is.
It beats the "problem of carrots" for instance. In vegetable soup, I would always soften the carrots by par boiling them first to avoid over cooking all the other vegetable to mush in order to get the carrots soft.
Not with an instantpot. I make solid-good vegetable soup in 7 minutes flat. And I am very discriminating with cooking.


----------



## Brick Gold (Mar 5, 2022)

Seafood on crackers in honey mustard sauce.  Tastes like home.


----------

